# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  fight the power!

## krin0

Σε ότι αφορά τον αποκλεισμό και όσους τυχόν έχουν απορίες, αιτία ήταν μια συνολικότερη στάση και αφορμή η υπογραφή που ενώ διαγράφηκε, επέστρεψε κι αυτό έγινε κανά 2 φορές και από ότι βλέπω, και τώρα ξανα έγινε.

Τέτοια παιχνιδάκια (που γινονται στην πλάτη των τεχνολογικών αδυναμιών αυτού του φόρουμ) ούτε μου αρέσουν κι ούτε θα τα παίξω με κανέναν.

Τέλος από μένα.














power games λοιπον?
Παιχνιδακια πουτ δεν σου αρεσουν?
Μα και εμενα νικολα,
2 χρονια τα παιχνιδακια που παιζονται, μπιλιαρδο στη πλατη μου
δεν μου αρεσουν....

Μηπως πρεπει να ρουφηξω το αυγο μου και επειδη εισαι αντμιν,
πρεπει να ρουφηξω το αυγο μου?
Γιατι? ποιος εισαι ο θεος?
Εισαι σε κατι καλυτερο απο εμενα επειδη εισαι πισω απο ενα
administrator panel?



Τολμας και μιλας για την δικη μου σταση,
οταν η δικη σου εξαφανισμενη σταση εγινε πλατφορμα να ακουω (και να απαντω φυσικα)
σε οτι δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε στη ζωη μου?

Τολμας και μιλας οταν διαθετεις την πλατφορμα για να ακουω οτιδηποτε
και να μην εμφανιζεσαι πουθενα, παρα να κοκκινιζεις οτι σε κατ\' εσενα ειναι ενοχλητικο?


Τολμας και μιλας και λυνεις τις διαφορες σου με την καθε θεοφανια και θεωρεις οτι ολα ειναι ενταξει 
και οποιος αλλος εχει θιχτει ας παει να κανει κρυο μπανιο να του περασει?
Σε ποιανου φορουμ ομως εγω εγινα ποντια *******?
Στου γειτονα μηπως?

ΚΑΙ ΕΡΧΕΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ
ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΑΚΙΑ?
ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΕΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΗ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΞΙΑ ΣΟΥ?
ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΤΜΙΝ?

Ποιος εισαι τελικα εσυ που με απειλεις με κουμπακια?
Και ποτε μου εδωσες την ευκαιρια να σε σεβαστω?
Που ησουν οταν χρειαζοταν η παρουσια σου?
Που ησουν οταν αρκετοι ρωταγαν ποια ειναι η αποψη του αντμιν? (ακομα και αν αυτη ηταν κατα μου)
Που ησουν οταν η weird περιφεροταν σαν περιγελος?
Ο καημενος ο νικολακης που δεν μπορουσε να παρει θεση....
Δεν ξερει ο ανθρωπος...... 
Πλακα μας κανεις?



Πολυ απλα μου κυρηξες τον πολεμο.
Βαλε τα δυνατα σου λοιπον,
και κυρηξε μου τον για τα καλα.
Γιατι καλα ησουν στην σιωπη σου, αμ και να ζητας και τα ρεστα δεν ειναι 2 nuch?



Και για να στο κανω πιο λιανα,



Ποινικα δεν μπορεις να μου κανεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τιποτα.
Εχω δικαιωμα να γραφομαι καθε μερα οποτε μου αρεσει,
εφοσον εχεις ανοικτο φορουμ χωρις συνδρομη.

Τεχνικα μπορεις να μου αποκλεισεις την IP αλλα και παλι δεν θα καταφερεις και πολλα πραγματα.
Μπορω να κοβω βολτα απο 10 ιντερνετ καφε και να φτιαχνω δεκα λογκιν.
Αντε στην χειροτερη να κανεις κλειστο φορουμ με εγκριση νεου χρηστη,
αυτο ομως θα σου προσθεσει νεα προβληματα στην αμεσοτητα των χρηστων.


Και ξερεις γιατι τα κανω ολα αυτα?
Γιατι πολυ απλα σαν αντμιν εισαι παναχρηστος εκτος απο μονιμος εξαφανισμενος.
Και επιπλεον γιατι την ειδες πολυ power πισω απο το πανελ σου.
Δυστυχως εκανες λαθος.....
Τελικα ο βασιλιας ειναι γυμνος.


Και στη τελικη,
το οτι εφτασες το φορουμ σε αυτο το χαλι (ενω εχουν βοηθηθει πληθος ατομων)
ωφειλεται στην συνηθη ανυπαρξια σου ακομα και για τα πολυ απλα ζητηματακια.
Εφτασα εγω αλλα και αλλοι χρηστες να πρεπει να υπερασπιζομαστε τα αυτονοητα.
Γιατι?
Γιατι η πλατφορμα σου προσφερε αυτο το προβλημα οπως και η ανυπαρξια σου.



Ειλικρινα προσπαθησα για πολλα χρονια να συμβιβασω τα ασυμβιβαστα,
αλλα τωρα ενιωθα οτι περναγα κοκκινη γραμμη.
Ολα μα ολα τα λαθη μου ωφειλονται γιατι ΔΕΝ υπηρχες πουθενα.
Και οχι μονο τα δικα μου αλλα και αλλου κοσμου.
Για την weird η ευθυνη ειναι αποκλειστικα δικια σου.
Ομοιως για την δωρα, η οποια μονο και μονο επειδη μου μιλαγε ηταν για φτυσιμο....
Θα μου πεις και τι σε κοφτει εσενα?
Οποιος θελει ας φυγει και οποιος θελει ας κατσει.


Και τωρα,
ο κρινος που γκρινιαζει, τι θα κανει?
θα σταματησει και θα του περασει....
ΕΜΕΝΑ?
ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ?
ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ.


ΠΡΩΤΑ ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΗ ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ
ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΗΣΟΥΝ 
ΕΠΙΜΕΛΩΣ ΑΠΩΝ, ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΤΩ.


Θα ειμαι παρον, για οσα χρονια χρειαστουν με οσα λογκιν χρειαστουν.

----------


## krin0

αααααα και που εισαι.....

αμα φορας παντελονια,
τολμα να μου απαντησεις.....
αλλιως πατα τα κουμπακια, μονο αυτα σου εμειναν για να δειξεις οτι εισαι αντμιν.....


 :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krin0_
> Σε ότι αφορά τον αποκλεισμό και όσους τυχόν έχουν απορίες, αιτία ήταν μια συνολικότερη στάση και αφορμή η υπογραφή που ενώ διαγράφηκε, επέστρεψε κι αυτό έγινε κανά 2 φορές και από ότι βλέπω, και τώρα ξανα έγινε.
> 
> Τέτοια παιχνιδάκια (που γινονται στην πλάτη των τεχνολογικών αδυναμιών αυτού του φόρουμ) ούτε μου αρέσουν κι ούτε θα τα παίξω με κανέναν.
> 
> Τέλος από μένα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τζιζας

----------


## krin0

ρε συ ρεμ......

οπως καταλαβαινεις,
πλέον δεν ασχολουμε με τσικο,
τραβα παρα περα.

----------


## γιώτα2

θλιβερός

----------


## krin0

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> θλιβερός



προς ολο το γνωστο τημ:


μην κανετε να ασχολουμε με την παρτη σας.


Οι λογαριασμοι μου ειναι ανοικτοι μονο με τον αντμιν.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι σοβαρά χριστιανέ μου?
Αλήθεια πιστεύεις πως η στάση σου εδώ μέσα ήταν φυσιολογική?
Πως εσύ λειτουργούσες για το καλό του φόρουμ και όλοι οι άλλοι είμασταν λάθος?
Έχεις καταλάβει γιατί αποκλείστηκες ή κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις?
Μπαίνεις στου αλλουνού το μαγαζί, τον προσβάλεις και μετά ζητάς και τα ρέστα που δεν σε θέλει στο χώρο του?
Έκανες παντιέρα το ότι σε είπα πόντια ******* και με έχεις πει, κατίνα, ρατσίστρια, υπεύθυνη υποτροπής μελών και άλλα που αν κάτσω και τα μαζέψω θα ντραπείς και συ ο ίδιος να τα διαβάζεις, και κόλλησες εκεί?
Όχι αγαπητέ κρίνο δεν κόλλησες εκεί, κόλλησες στο γεγονός πως θα μπορούσες να κάνεις εδώ μέσα ότι γουστάρεις για πάντα.
Μάθε να ζητάς συγνώμη για τις συμπεριφορές σου. Καλό θα σου κάνει.

----------


## krin0

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Μπαίνεις στου αλλουνού το μαγαζί, τον προσβάλεις και μετά ζητάς και τα ρέστα που δεν σε θέλει στο χώρο του?



μενω σε αυτο γιατι τα υπολοιπα δεν με ενδιαφερουν που λες.

Ο χωρος του ειναι το σαλονι του, ο καμπινες του αντε και το χαλακι της εξωπορτας του.
Εδω, δεν ξερω αν το ξερεις ειναι δημοσιος χωρος.....
η δεν ξερεις τι σημαινει ανοικτο φορουμ?


Ξερεις σε ενα φορουμ,
μαγκες δεν ειναι μονο οι αντμιν αλλα και οι χρηστες.
Η αλλιως ενα φορουμ δεν υπαρχει γιατι υπαρχει ο αντμιν αλλα και οι χρηστες η και αναποδα.


Και στην τελικη,
εγω δεν ειμαι καποιος ο οποιος θα τρωει τα παντα 2 χρονια τωρα και θα τρωει και πορτα.


Θα βρουμε την σειρα των πραγματων ολα σιγα σιγα.....

----------


## krin0

πες μου ρε ανθρωπε,
σου εχει ξαναγραψει τετοιο ποστ,
καποιος στη ζωη σου ποτε?

Κατσε και διαβασε το προσεκτικα.
Μηπως και δεις τις ευθυνες σου.









> _Originally posted by krin0_
> Σε ότι αφορά τον αποκλεισμό και όσους τυχόν έχουν απορίες, αιτία ήταν μια συνολικότερη στάση και αφορμή η υπογραφή που ενώ διαγράφηκε, επέστρεψε κι αυτό έγινε κανά 2 φορές και από ότι βλέπω, και τώρα ξανα έγινε.
> 
> Τέτοια παιχνιδάκια (που γινονται στην πλάτη των τεχνολογικών αδυναμιών αυτού του φόρουμ) ούτε μου αρέσουν κι ούτε θα τα παίξω με κανέναν.
> 
> Τέλος από μένα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krin0_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Μπαίνεις στου αλλουνού το μαγαζί, τον προσβάλεις και μετά ζητάς και τα ρέστα που δεν σε θέλει στο χώρο του?
> ...


κρινο ...θα σου πω κάτι και αλήθεια δεν ξανασχολούμαι.
Ψάξε μέσα σου να βρεις γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικός για σενα ένας χώρος σαν και αυτόν.
Όχι μόνο για τις ώρες που καταναλώνεις, αλλά και για τα συναισθηματα σου, τα μίση, τις αγαπες, τις συμπαθειες, ακόμη και τα γκομενικά σου ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΔΩ.
Σκέψου το.

----------


## γιώτα2

μα οικειοποιήθηκες τον δημόσιο χώρο

----------


## elena72

krine o apokleismos einai gia panta?,,den nomizo,,,pantws einai krima na pernas th zwh sou edw mesa,,, eisai toso endiaferon anthrwpos!

----------


## krin0

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krin0_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



θεοφανια,
αν υπαρχει κατι και δεν σου ριχνω ενα μπινελικι απιστευτο,
ειναι γιατι μαλλον θα ειχα θεμα με εξυβριση.

Σε παρακαλω,
βοηθησε να μην γινει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krin0_
> 
> 
> θεοφανια,
> αν υπαρχει κατι και δεν σου ριχνω ενα μπινελικι απιστευτο,
> ειναι γιατι μαλλον θα ειχα θεμα με εξυβριση.
> 
> Σε παρακαλω,
> βοηθησε να μην γινει κατι τετοιο.



κακώς που ασχολήθηκα.

----------


## whitecandle

[quoteΤολμας και μιλας για την δικη μου σταση,
οταν η δικη σου εξαφανισμενη σταση εγινε πλατφορμα να ακουω (και να απαντω φυσικα)
σε οτι δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε στη ζωη μου?
[/quote]
Συμφωνώ με κρίνο ειδικά εδώ. Το site είναι για να βοηθηθούμε όχι να ακούσουμε τον εξάψαλμο. Εγώ γι\'αυτό ελάττωσα το να μπαίνω.

----------


## Boltseed

δες το σαν ευκαιρεια να ξεσκασεις λιγακι απο εδω μεσα..

βλεπω 11 χιλιαδες μηνυματα και ζαλιζομαι...
@[email protected]

----------


## RainAndWind

Έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση και δεν είναι να το αρνούμαστε.Επιθέσεις επί προσωπικού,ad hominem,όχι ως κριτική επί των απόψεων,βρισίδια,παρείστικ ες συμμαχίες,ποστς με ρατσιστικό περιεχόμενο,με φυλετικές αιχμές,λέξεις και απόψεις που σε άλλα φόρα θα επέφεραν αποκλεισμούς εδώ περνάνε στα ψιλά και κάνουν τα μέλη το ρόλο του διαμεσολαβητή για υποστήριξη άλλων μελών,ένταση,καβγάδες που τραβάνε ολόκληρο το φόρουμ προς τα κάτω,κάνοντάς το ανά διαστήματα αντιθετικό προς τον όρο υποστηρικτικό φόρουμ,μέλη που προτάσσουν την παλαιότητα λες κι είναι ένσημα,ή που τη χρησιμοποιούν με όρους ανωτερότητας προς νεότερα μέλη,μέλη που το προσωπικό τους θέμα έγινε εργαλείο στα πληκτρολόγια άλλων για να τους τη βγούνε από πάνω,τσατοποίηση δίχως όρια,μετακίνηση ποστς από το ένα στο άλλο νήμα δίχως την έγκριση του administrator,όλα αυτά λειτουργούν αθροιστικά μέσα στο χρόνο,γιατί σε αρκετά νήματα ακόμη και μετά από δύο χρόνια μπορείς να βρεις προσβολές και νύξεις και πεσίματα,είναι αρκετά τα θέματα που δημιουργούν προβληματικές.

Σκεφτόμουν πως είναι στο Γενικά το πρόβλημα,στην ανεξέλεγκτη χρήση του ως ό,τι νά\'ναι πολλές φορές,αλλά τελικά δεν εντοπίζεται το ζήτημα μόνο εκεί.Είναι η έλλειψη καθαρού και συντονισμένου moderating,που πια διαφαίνεται σχεδόν σε όλα τα θέματα,με την χρήση τους όχι ως αυτή που ξεκίνησαν,αλλά σαν πεδία αντιπαραθέσεων,σαν συζητήσεις επί παντός επιστητού.

Αυτό που διαπίστωσα επίσης,είναι πως δίνεται η ευκαιρία να γίνονται νήματα για chatrooms για επικοινωνία μελών,στα οποία δε γνωρίζω τι γίνεται,καθώς δεν έχω μπει ποτέ,ούτε σκοπεύω να το κάνω,αλλά διάβασα αρκετά ποστς που με λύπη μου είδα πως τα στοιχεία που μαθαίνουν κάποια μέλη εκεί μέσα για άλλα,μετά βγαίνουν σε νήματα εδώ μέσα και χρησιμοποιούνται ως εφαλτήρια για προσωπικές αιχμές,για ειρωνείες και καβγάδες.

Συμφωνώ με τον Κρίνο,πως η ύπαρξη του moderating είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτη.Έτσι τα μέλη ξέρουν πως οι κοκορομαχίες είναι κάτι δεδομένο,που δε θα έπρεπε να το θεωρούν.Δυστυχώς δε ζούμε σε ένα κόσμο αγγελικά πλασμένο,που κάθε ένας από μας άσχετα με τα θέματα που αντιμετωπίζει να μπορεί να διαπραγματευτεί τα πάντα,να αναλάβει ρόλους που δεν του αναλογούν,να μπαίνει σε τριπάκια αντιπαραθέσεων που με ένα στοιχειωδώς επαρκές moderating δε θα υπήρχε ο χώρος και ο τρόπος να διαιωνίζονται.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή,ο Κρίνος έχει δίκιο.Και στηρίζω την άποψή του.Είναι ευθύνη του administrator να βρει τους τρόπους,όχι των μελών.Η σκέψη για προειδοποιήσεις δεν ευδοκίμησε.Γιατί;Mπορούμε να μάθουμε τους λόγους;Kαι αφού δεν ευδοκίμησε τα ρημάδια τα Προειδοποιήσεις γιατί υπάρχουν δίπλα εκεί που απαντάμε;Για εφέ;Ως ένδειξη καλής θελήσεως μήπως,ως όνειρο που κάποτε θα πραγματωθεί;Θα επιθυμούσα μία απάντηση.

Οι τρόποι υπάρχουν.Αλλά χρειάζονται θέληση και χρόνο από την πλευρά του administrator,φαντάζομαι και χρήμα για να βρεθούν.Έμμισθοι moderators,τόση ανεργία υπάρχει εκεί έξω,δε βρίσκονται;Eις όφελος της διατήρησης μίας ποιοτικής στάθμης και της παραγκώνισης άλλων κινδύνων για πιο ευαίσθητα μέλη,θα έπρεπε να γίνει η υπέρβαση κάποια στιγμή.

Όλα αυτά με αγάπη και σεβασμό,αποδεχόμενη τις ευθύνες που μου αναλογούν,αλλά όχι να αποδέχονται ευθύνες τα μέλη,για να αλαφρώσουν οι ευθύνες της διοίκησης.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> δες το σαν ευκαιρεια να ξεσκασεις λιγακι απο εδω μεσα..
> 
> βλεπω 11 χιλιαδες μηνυματα και ζαλιζομαι...
> @[email protected]



αύγουστο είπε θα φύγει ( ο τυχερός ! )
ελπίζω ( όπως είπε ) να μην πάρει λαπ-τοπ μαζί του...

----------


## Boltseed

βασικα το λαπτοπ ηταν δικια μου ιδεα για διακοπες ;d

ειμαι ντιτζιταλ μπόι, τι να κανω ο ερμος..!



+3.14 στην RAW, RAW POWER!

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν το ξερα RAW ότι σε πειράζουν οι απόψεις των άλλων χούντα δλδ και κατά τ\'άλλα σε ενοχλεί ο ρατσισμός. Μπράβο! Well done!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Τι εννοείς lightbluepath,γιατί δεν είδα να αναφέρθηκα σε σένα κάπου.Τα σχόλιά μου ήταν ουδέτερα και δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ονόματα μελών.Άρα μη βιάζεσαι να πάρεις φόρα.Πρόσεξα να μην γίνω στοχοποιητική,μη γίνεσαι ούτε εσύ.Το νόημα δεν είναι να κάνουμε ένα thread που μπορεί και να μας δώσει κάποιες απαντήσεις άλλο ένα που θα μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε,αλλά ένα ουσίας και διαλόγου επικοδομητικού.Έχεις να πεις κάτι πάνω σε όσα ανέφερα στο παραπάνω μου ποστ;

----------


## whitecandle

Είπα τη γνώμη μου. Για μένα θα ήταν κακοί όποιοι θα διέγραφαν-απέκλειαν ένα άτομο που έχει περίεργες απόψεις και φυσικά θα μου θύμιζαν σε τι χάλια κοινωνία ζούμε. Το ότι σε αυτό το site δεν έγινε αυτό, είναι θετικό και όχι αρνητικό. Επίσης και ο ρατσισμός είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός, όπως επίσης κάποιος να λέει ότι είναι παλιό μέλος, γιατί δεν μπορεί να έρθει ένα καινούριο να το διώξει. Όπως επίσης βέβαια και ένα παλιό μέλος δεν μπορεί να διώξει ένα καινούριο. Είναι αλληλένδετα αυτά.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Εγώ ένα ξέρω. Πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα έγραψες Ρέίν, αλλά ακόμη πιο πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα παρέλειψες. Χρειάζονται \'μοντς\' για να τηρούνται τα αυτονόητα στην επικοινωνία; Εγώ ως δείγματα καλής συμπεριφοράς, θεωρώ και τα ελάχιστα από πλευράς χρηστών, αρκεί να υπάρχει στοιχειώδης επικοινωνία. Υπάρχει δηλαδή και αναφέρεσαι στο συγκεκριμένο άτομο για να την αποδώσεις; 
Και ποιά τα κριτήρια για να γίνει κανείς μοντ; Εκτός αν υπάρχουν τίτλοι που πιστοποιούν την ορθή κριτική σκέψη, την αμεροληψία και την αντικειμενικότητα να υποθέσω... μπα, μόνο αυτοί που τα διαθέτουν δε θα γινόντουσαν μοδεράτορες... λολ!...

----------


## whitecandle

Λοιπόν πάω για ύπνο. Καληνύχτα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Όχι lightbluepath,ο ρατσισμός δεν είναι\"δικαίωμα του καθενός\".Αποτελεί λόγο αποκλεισμού από δημόσια φόρα,όπως και ποστς με υβριστικό περιεχόμενο.Θεωρείται πρόκληση βλάβης και παρότρυνση σε μίσος.Εάν εγώ είμαι πακιστανή που μεγάλωσα στην Ελλάδα και έμπαινα σε ένα φόρουμ που μιλούσαν για τη μπίχλα μου δίχως ένας moderator να έριχνε καμπάνα,ή αναφερόταν σε νήματα η λέξη ******* και ήμουν ομοφυλόφιλος,θα μπορούσα να κινηθώ νομικά ζητώντας να \"κατέβει\"το site.Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτή την πλευρά του ζητήματος;Γνωρίζεις πως υπάρχουν φορείς στο ίντερνετ που παρακολουθούν τέτοια φαινόμενα ή δεν το έχεις υπόψιν σου;Έχει κι άλλος δικαίωμα να υπάρχει,όχι μόνο αυτός που τραβάει κάποιο ζόρι.Πού ξέρεις αν αυτή τη στιγμή δε μας διαβάζουν μέλη ή επισκέπτες που να έχουν εθνικότητα ή σεξουαλικότητα που να τα προσβάλλει ο κάθε ένας δίχως να υπάρχει η δυνατότητά τους να προστατευτούν από ένα ικανό moderating?Πίστεψέ με,είναι θέμα τύχης που το site δεν έχει αντιμετωπίσει ακόμη τέτοιες πλευρές της πραγματικότητας από άτομα πιο\"διαβασμένα\"πάνω στα δικαιώματά τους.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Και ο ρατσισμός έναντι ψυχασθενών, πάλι ρατσισμός είναι. Ειδικά όταν είναι εμφανέστατος... γειά σου Λίμπα, καλό βράδυ.

 :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Όχι lightbluepath,ο ρατσισμός δεν είναι\"δικαίωμα του καθενός\".Αποτελεί λόγο αποκλεισμού από δημόσια φόρα,όπως και ποστς με υβριστικό περιεχόμενο.Θεωρείται πρόκληση βλάβης και παρότρυνση σε μίσος.Εάν εγώ είμαι πακιστανή που μεγάλωσα στην Ελλάδα και έμπαινα σε ένα φόρουμ που μιλούσαν για τη μπίχλα μου δίχως ένας moderator να έριχνε καμπάνα,ή αναφερόταν σε νήματα η λέξη ******* και ήμουν ομοφυλόφιλος,θα μπορούσα να κινηθώ νομικά ζητώντας να \"κατέβει\"το site.Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτή την πλευρά του ζητήματος;Γνωρίζεις πως υπάρχουν φορείς στο ίντερνετ που παρακολουθούν τέτοια φαινόμενα ή δεν το έχεις υπόψιν σου;Έχει κι άλλος δικαίωμα να υπάρχει,όχι μόνο αυτός που τραβάει κάποιο ζόρι.Πού ξέρεις αν αυτή τη στιγμή δε μας διαβάζουν μέλη ή επισκέπτες που να έχουν εθνικότητα ή σεξουαλικότητα που να τα προσβάλλει ο κάθε ένας δίχως να υπάρχει η δυνατότητά τους να προστατευτούν από ένα ικανό moderating?Πίστεψέ με,είναι θέμα τύχης που το site δεν έχει αντιμετωπίσει ακόμη τέτοιες πλευρές της πραγματικότητας από άτομα πιο\"διαβασμένα\"πάνω στα δικαιώματά τους.



Σωστά....είναι χείριστες ρατσιστικές συμπεριφορές και θέλουν κρέμασμα όσοι δεν αντέχουν τη μυρωδιά των πακιστανών, ενώ όσοι χλευάζουν έναν νεκρό που μόλις έχει δολοφονηθεί πρέπει να κοιμούνται το βράδυ ήσυχοι στα σπίτια τους.

----------


## Boltseed

ελα δεν χρεαζεσαι και PhD για να λειτουργησεις σαν mod.!

ειναι πολυ πιο απλα τα πραγματα,

βλεπεις 2-3-4 ατομα να πετανει ειρωνιες ο ενας στον αλλο, flame επιθεσεις , ή γενικα να ριχνουν με τον εναν ή με τον αλλο τροπο λαδι στην φωτια, ή φωτια στο λάδι.


δινεις ενα warning σε εκεινο το θεμα. 

δεν ηρεμουν....

στελνεις u2u σε καθεναν απο αυτους τους τετυμποηδες-ταραξιες.

δεν ηρεμουν και σε γραφουν..

στελνεις δευτερο u2u πιο... φορτσατο.

δεν ηρεμουν και εξακολουθουν να σε γραφουν..



τους στελνεις για ΜΠΑΝανες για λιγες μερες μεχρι να μαθουν τι σημαινουν ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ και για το καλο ποιων ακριβως ειναι οι κανονες..



απλο.

ουτε δικτατορια, ουτε φασισμος, ουτε τανκς.

----------


## RainAndWind

YellowLemonTree,αυτά είτε υπάρχουν είτε δεν υπάρχουν,είναι συστατικά ατομικά,όχι μέρος της ευθύνης ενός moderator.Αλλά ξέρεις,όταν μπήκα στο φόρουμ,άνοιξα ένα thread με τίτλο\"ρατσισμός\",γιατί προφανώς κάτι διαπίστωσα,κάποια επίθεση και κάποια σχόλια υποτιμητικά πάνω στη σεξουαλικότητα ενός μέλους.Λοιπόν,το μέλος εκείνο ήταν ο Κρίνος.Ο moderator έκανε επέμβαση για να πάψουν να υφίστανται ποστς με ανάλογο περιεχόμενο;Όχι.Θα κάνει στο μέλλον;Θέλω να το ξέρω.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... Υπάρχει δηλαδή και αναφέρεσαι στο συγκεκριμένο άτομο για να την αποδώσεις;...\'

Λίμπα, ζητώ συγγνώμη αν φαίνεται ότι επειδή μιλούσες με τη Ρέϊν, αυτό που έγραψα νόμισες πως πήγαινε σε σένα. Σαφώς και όχι, αλλά φάνηκε κάπως έτσι.

 :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Θεοφανία,δεν είμαι στη σέχτα επαναστατών,μπορείς να κοιμάσαι ήσυχη,λολ.Ας ελεγχθούν και τα δικά μου ποστς να φάω καμπάνα άμα πιστεύει ο mod πως ήταν εκτός των όρων χρήσης. :Wink: 
Δε φοβάμαι ξέρεις.

----------


## Χάιντι

Ρέιν να σε ρωτήσω κάτι για μένα γιατί συνεχώς γράφεις ότι λέω \"τραγικά\" πράγματα?Το βρήσκεις σωστό αυτό?Καταρχην εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει τίποτα \"τραγικό\" προσωπικά μέχρι στιγμής. Σε μένα εσύ που είδε το \"τραγικό\" απορώ.

Αυτό το δικαίωμα να κατακρίνεις και να επαινείς κάποιον για αυτά που γράφει το θεωρείς σωστό?

Δλδ σπάμε να τα νεύρα του άλλου να δουμε άν τσιμπάει?

και ύστερα μιλάμε για ρατσισμό? τι υποκρισία είναι αυτή?

και αλήθεια ποια νομίζεις ότι είσαι εσύ και κρίνεις , η κυρία πάνσωστη ή κυρία αλάθανστη ή κυρια πάνσοφη?


καλοπροαίρετα πάντα ε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Θεοφανία,δεν είμαι στη σέχτα επαναστατών,μπορείς να κοιμάσαι ήσυχη,λολ.Ας ελεγχθούν και τα δικά μου ποστς να φάω καμπάνα άμα πιστεύει ο mod πως ήταν εκτός των όρων χρήσης.
> Δε φοβάμαι ξέρεις.


ρειν, το πρόβλημα σου είναι αν θα φας μπαν?
Εμένα όχι.
Στο λέω μέρες τώρα και κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις.
Με ενοχλεί η μπίχλα του πακιστανού όσο και ενός Έλληνα. 
Με ενοχλεί να πηδιέται ο γκόμενος μου και όχι όλη η Υφήλιος, μπορεί να βάλει ότι θέλει πίσω της.
Με ενοχλεί επίσης ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ όταν ακόμη και το μεγαλύτερο @@ του κόσμου δολοφονείται σαν το σκυλί έξω από το σπίτι του
να κάνουν τόσο προκλητικά πάρτι γι αυτό. 
Και ξέρεις κάτι? Ακόμη και αν μέσα μου πίστευα πως είναι το μεγαλύτερο @@ δεν θα έβγαινα ποτέ σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ να το χλευάζω πριν ακόμη θαφτεί.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... YellowLemonTree,αυτά είτε υπάρχουν είτε δεν υπάρχουν,είναι συστατικά ατομικά,όχι μέρος της ευθύνης ενός moderator...\'

Με το \'αυτά\' υποθέτω αναφέρεσαι στα στοιχειώδη της επικοινωνίας. Φυσικά και δεν είναι θέμα \'μοντ\'. Επομένως επανέρχομαι στο αρχικό ερώτημα. Έχει και ο ίδιος ο \'μοντ\' τα... στοιχειώδη;... εδώ ο ικανός ο μοδεράτορας, διαλιέχτεεεεεεεεεε... περνάει από κάποιο τεστ... παροχής υπηρεσιών ας πούμε, λολ;... κι αυτός που θα τον επιλέξει ως \'μοντ\' θα χρειάζεται να πιστοποιήσει ότι ο εκλεκτός είναι όσο πιο κοντά στα χαρακτηριστικά που ανέφερα πρότερα, έτσι δεν είναι;... χμμ, για το αν υπάρχει αντικειμενικότητα στην υποκειμενικότητα δε ξέρω... όπως λεει ο Μπολντ, επεμβαίνει αν βλέπει ειρωνίες πχ. Σωστά. Αλλά ποιός μας λέει ότι μπορεί και να μην είναι ειρωνίες και απλά αυτή να είναι η δική του άποψη; Εν ολίγοις, αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δεν αποδέχομαι το ρόλο των μοδερατόρων... καληνύχτα σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Είπα τη γνώμη μου. Για μένα θα ήταν κακοί όποιοι θα διέγραφαν-απέκλειαν ένα άτομο που έχει περίεργες απόψεις και φυσικά θα μου θύμιζαν σε τι χάλια κοινωνία ζούμε. Το ότι σε αυτό το site δεν έγινε αυτό, είναι θετικό και όχι αρνητικό. Επίσης και ο ρατσισμός είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός, όπως επίσης κάποιος να λέει ότι είναι παλιό μέλος, γιατί δεν μπορεί να έρθει ένα καινούριο να το διώξει. Όπως επίσης βέβαια και ένα παλιό μέλος δεν μπορεί να διώξει ένα καινούριο. Είναι αλληλένδετα αυτά.


κυρια κυρια να κανω μια ερωτηση? ο ρατσισμος ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος λοιπον. ετσι γενικα. ο ρατσισμος οταν αποδεκτης ειναι συγκεκριμενα η lightbluepath ειναι επισης δικαιωμα του καθενος?

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> χμμ, για το αν υπάρχει αντικειμενικότητα στην υποκειμενικότητα δε ξέρω... όπως λεει ο Μπολντ, επεμβαίνει αν βλέπει ειρωνίες πχ. Σωστά. Αλλά ποιός μας λέει ότι μπορεί και να μην είναι ειρωνίες και απλά αυτή να είναι η δική του άποψη;


αν η δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι

\"το μελος Χουανιτο ειναι ενας βλαξ με περικεφαλαια\" τοτε αυτο ναι μεν ειναι αποψη (ΟΚ) αλλα περα απο αυτο ειναι και επιθεση. (ΟΧΙ οκ!!)


Το οτι \"εχουμε δημοκρατια\" δε σημαινει οτι \"κανουμε οτι μας καπνισει χωρις συνεπειες\". αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο. το ιδιο και με την ελευθερια λογου.

----------


## Lou!

φορτωνω τον προσομοιωτη συμπεριφορας να μας κανει προβλεψη (input data sets απο ολα τα παλια debates).

προβλεψη απαντησης:

\"δε σου μιλαω. μιλα μονη σου.\"

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Άντε και μια διευκρίνιση Μπολντ. Καταρχάς δεν είπα κάτι σχετικό με ασυδωσία. Σε αυτό αναφέρεσαι. Με τη διαφορά ότι δίνεις χοντρό και κραυγαλέο παράδειγμα ειρωνίας. Εγώ μιλάω για πιο... εις βάθος πράματα. Οι ειρωνίες, χλευασμοί, απαξίωση, χαρακτηρισμοί συνήθως γίνονται με... υπόγειους τρόπους και τακτικές. Εκεί είναι ικανός ο μοντ να τις διακρίνει και μάλιστα αμερόληπτα; Εγώ έχω διαπιστώσει το αντίθετο στα φόρουμς που γράφω και δατ\'ς μάϊ οπίνιον. Ξαναματακαληνύχτα.

----------


## Arsi

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως φτάσαμε να μιλάμε για ανυπαρξία admin μέσω μιας κίνησης παρουσίας του.Άραγε αν δεν είχε γίνει ο συγκεκριμένος αποκλεισμός θα το συζητούσαμε?
Το θέμα ονομάζεται fight the power και παραδόξως η αναφορά γίνεται στο we want power to live.

Δε συμφωνώ στον αποκλεισμό του κρινο για θέματα γενικής στάσης(αυτό που ονομάζεται ως αιτία)γιατί το θεωρώ μεροληπτικό και άδικο.
Θεωρώ όμως κρίνο πως ξεπέρασες κάποιο όριο,επιμένοντας να γράφεις κάτι που η διαχείρηση πιο πριν διέγραφε.Αν μπορούσε να το κάνει οποιοσδήποτε αυτό,φαντάσου πόσα ανεπιθύμητα μηνύματα θα υπήρχαν κ πλέον αυτό είναι μια ακραία παραβίαση όρων.Επίσης...δε μπορώ να καταλάβω.....τι αν φοράει παντελόνια ο αντμιν κλπ.
Κ στο κάτω κάτω γιατί δεν τα\'γραφες όλα αυτά πριν τον αποκλεισμό σου αλλά προτιμούσες να επαναφέρεις στην υπογραφή σου σβησμένο μήνυμα?Σοβαρά τώρα,στράφηκες σε μια ακραία κίνηση για να ζητήσεις τι?ή να προκαλέσεις τι?
Ε και φυσικά είμαι κατά των αποκλεισμών εκτός ακραίων περιπτώσεων κ παρόλο που για μένα αυτή τη φορά ξεπέρασες το όριο,δε συμφωνώ με τον αποκλεισμό σου,ήταν κάπως...απότομο γι\'αυτά που έχουμε συνηθίσει να το πω...

Αλλά γράφοντας μου λύθηκε και η αρχική απορία....
We want power to live γι αυτό κ το πέρασμα της κόκκινης γραμμής αλλά η γραμμή ήταν κόκκινη οπότε και θα υπήρχαν οι συνέπειες...και τώρα fight the power,ένα πράγμα σαν ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα...αλλά αλήθεια δε μου φαίνεσαι για άνθρωπος που να χρειάζεσαι τον αντμιν να σε υποστηρίξει γιατί όλο αυτό?
Κάτι σαν παιχνίδι δύναμης μου φαίνεται κ μετέπειτα θυμός προσωρινής κατ\'εσέ τουλάχιστον, ήττας.Sorry αν κάνω λάθος αλλά αυτή η εντύπωση μου δόθηκε.

Υπάρχει θέμα στο φόρουμ,είναι γνωστό,γίνονται κάποιες προσπάθειες,μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα όμως κ γυρίζουμε συνέχεια τον χρόνο πίσω για το τι και πως εδώ κ καιρό(κ χρόνια μάλιστα...)..
Προσωπικά βλέπω την παρουσία του Νίκου πιο αισθητή μετά την τελευταία αναφορά στα προβλήματα του φόρουμ,βλέπω πιο πολλά μηνύματα παραβίασης διεγραμμένα,βλέπω συστάσεις,θέλω να πιστεύω πιο ήρεμο κλίμα...τέλος πάντων έγινε μια αρχή αλλαγής και ελπίζω στο καλύτερο.Τώρα αν κάτι συγκεκριμένο ενοχλεί ή έχουμε να παρατηρήσουμε κάτι ή και να προτείνουμε ας γράψουμε στο ανάλογο θέμα παρά να στεκόμαστε και να μοιρολατρούμε σχετικά με το αν πχ οι προειδοποιήσεις δε λειτουργούν τεχνικά ή να ρίχνουμε τις ευθύνες μας παντα στην κακή διαχείρηση.

----------


## PETRAN

Pure Internet Drama

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Pure Internet Drama


Υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL3uGyEnErE&amp;feature=related

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Pure Internet Drama
> 
> 
> ...




χαχαχαχαχα



Τι επική σκηνή είναι αυτή!!! Τιμή και δόξα στον σκηνοθέτη!!!

γελάω μόνος μου λολ



Έχει και φανταστικό σχόλιο από κάτω το βιντεάκι...

\"20 χρόνια παντρεμένος έχω παλέψει με την αρκούδα εγώ\"

----------


## deleted_member

PETRAN exeis u2u

----------


## justme

Κρίνο,
Το να ρημάξεις το φόρουμ δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά μόνο εσένα και τον Δον.
Αφορά όλους μας.

----------


## begood

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Κρίνο,
> Το να ρημάξεις το φόρουμ δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά μόνο εσένα και τον Δον.
> Αφορά όλους μας.





justme


αν και ο διαλογος δεν ειναι και το φορτε μου τελευταιως,
κακως μου αποδιδεις αιχμες οτι θελω να ρημαξω το φορουμ...
Μην αφηνεις τετοιες υπονοιες, γιατι αυτο ενδεχομενα εχει και ποινικες ευθυνες.
Οποτε δηλωνω ρητα και κατηγορηματικα οτι ειμαι υπερ της κοινωνικης γαληνης του φορουμ...


Απλα εχουμε μικρη διαφωνια με τον αντμιν, αυτο και τιποτα αλλο.
Ειναι στο χερι του να αφησει τα κουμπακια και να ερθει σε διαλογο.
Κανεις βεβαια δεν μπορει να υποχρεωσει να κανει κατι εφοσον δεν το θελει.
Ομως την αλλη εχω και εγω την δικη μου οπτικη και να διεκδικω ολα οσα στρεβλα
κατ εμε εχουν συμβει και εχω κανει τις δικες μου υποχωρησεις,
κατι που αποδειχθηκε λαθος.
Δεν επρεπε να ειχα κανει καμια υποχωρηση και να ειχα διαγραφει τοτε.
Ειχα γραψει ενα σχετικο κειμενο πριν ενα χρονο, θα επρεπε να ειχε ξεκαθαρισει η κατασταση απο τοτε.
Αυτο ομως ειναι δικη μου ευθυνη και δεν αφορα αλλους.


Διαβαζω συχνα κατι και μου εχει κανει εντυπωση, συνηθως απο τους γνωστους.....
Μιλανε για το ποτηρι (η κουβα ισως) του αντμιν που ξεχειλεισε.....
Κοιτα διπλα μου, κοιταω πισω μου και αναρωτιεμαι,
το δικο μου ποτηρι που ειναι αραγε?
Μα τελικα εγω ο βλακας δεν εχω ουτε δαχτυλιθρα?
Πως εγινε αυτο??
Ο αντμιν να ειναι θυμωμενος και εγω να πρεπει να τρεμω και να κατευνασω την οργη του?
Πως τα καταφερα και εγινα θεατης τετοιων καταστασεων 2 χρονια τωρα?
Φταιω? ναι φταιω, αμα δεν μου αρεσε επρεπε απο την πρωτη στιγμη να φυγω.
Δεν το εκανα.
Τωρα τα λουζομαι.
Μονο που το λουσιμο μου, θα το μοιραστω.
Οχι φιλε μου αυτο το πακετο δεν μου ανηκει εξ ολοκληρου.


Οσον αφορα την διαγραφη μου,
οτι σταγονα ξεχυλισε στο ποτηρακι του αντμιν, η ιδια επεσε και στο δικο μου.
(ναι τελικα εχω και εγω ποτηρι, απλα με κουμπακια εξαφανιζετε)
Δεχθηκα σχολια τα οποια τυχαια αφορουσαν και το φορουμ.
Δικαιως θιχθηκε ο αντμιν και ηθελε εξηγησεις.
Τις πηρε ιδιωτικως.
Αγνοω τι ακριβως συζητηθηκε αλλωστε δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι ιδιωτικες συζητησεις.
Οταν πηγα να ζητησω και εγω με την σειρα μου τα ρεστα σε οτι με αφορα βεβαια,
γνωριζεις ποια ηταν η απαντηση.....
Οποτε? ποιο ειναι το συμπερασμα?
Εμ παλουκαρι εσυ δεν εισαι αντμιν, αρα κανε μια γαργαρα να σου περασει.....
Την εκανα τη γαργαρα λοιπον και μου βγηκε φλεμα και αυτη την στιγμη το φτυνω.
Οταν αποφασισα να προασπισω τον εαυτο μου εναντια στα σχολια που διαβασα,
εσκασε και η διασημη σταγονα.....


Αυτα σε καποια περιληψη.
Διαφωνεις?
Καλως πραττεις.
Επετρεψε μου ομως να εχω την δικη μου γνωμη στο τι σημαινει προασπιζω τον krino.


Για αυτο που αναφερεις στο τελος,
οντως το φορουμ αφορα ολους σας.... (οχι μας πια)
Βλεπεις ομως το μελλον χωρις να κριτικαρεις το παρελθον.
Δεν ειναι δυνατον το μελλον να σε αφορα, χωρις αντιστοιχα να μην σε αφορουσε το παρελθον.
Ετσι ειναι φιλε μου, και αν μου επιτρεπεις,
που ησουν εσυ στο παρελθον οταν διαβαζες κακως κειμενα και που ημουν εγω?
(το εσυ δεν ειναι προσωπικο, αλλα ο καθε εσυ)
Το γνωριζεις πολυ καλα, οτι οποτε ετρεχε ζητημα και εβλεπα κατι στραβο, απο πεσιματα και λιθοβολισμους,
εγω ημουν μεσα, ΠΑΝΤΑ!
Μα ακριβως αυτο δεν πληρωνω?
Το οτι δεν το βουλωνα και δεν κοιτουσα την παρτη μου?
Το οτι ημουν παντα σε ολα χωμενος?
Το οτι εχω υπερασπιστει αρκετο κοσμο απεναντι σε αλλους χωρις να τους ξερω καν?
Με οσα χρυσα γραμματα να περιγραψεις την εξουσια, δεν παυει να ειναι εξουσια.
Και ειναι αναγκασμενη καποια στιγμη να τσαντιστει, να οργιστει και να εφαρμοζει τα κουμπακια.


Με τον νικο δεν εχω κατι, και ειμαι σε θεση να πιω ακομα και ουζα αν κατσει (εκεινος βεβαια οχι, αλλα αυτο δεν με ενδιαφερει, εγω μιλαω για μενα)
εχω ομως με τον αντμιν, και την τοσο πια επιλεκτικη παρουσια - απουσια του.
Εχω θεμα γιατι οταν ξεκινουσαν καποια μικρα πραγματακια δεν εβαλε τα πραγματα στη θεση τους και ετσι οσο περναγε ο καιρος
ολο αυτο το πραγμα καταντησε ογκολιθος, που φυσικα σημερα δεν υπαρχει καμια λυση. 

(αν θες να σου πω ενα σημαδακι.... τωρα το σκεφτηκα κιολας, και το συμπληρωνω....... οταν τα δυο καλα παιδια τα γνωστα, με ελεγαν λουγκρα και πουσταρα επειδη εχω παει με αντρα, και ο αντμιν τοτε περι αλλων τυρβαζε, απο κει και περα φιλε μου θα αρχιζω και εγω να λεω τα δικα μου. Πηρα μονος μου το δικαιωμα να υπερασπιζομαι τον εαυτο μου, το μονο που μπορεις να μου προσαψεις οτι ειμαι λιγο ατσαλος σε αυτο.....)
Προσπαθησα 2 χρονια τωρα (με πολλα μου λαθη δυστυχως, δεν ειμαι αλανθαστος....) να επεμβαινω με ηπιους τροπους, πηγανε ολα απατα.


Και ξαφνου καταλαβαινω,
οτι ο αντμιν ΔΕΝ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑΔΕΣ!
ειμαι τσαμπουκας επειδη ζητησα τα ρεστα σε μια ιστορια που αυτος πηρε οτι ηθελε ενω για μενα ηταν περιττο....
Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι τσαμπουκας, εκεινο που ξερω ειναι οτι δυο μετρα και δυο σταθμα,
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παιξει στη πλατη μου κανενας.
Η χρηστρια που προσεβαλε τον αντμιν και εδωσε εξηγησεις, αλλο τοσο προσεβαλε και εμενα,
και επρεπε να δωσει τις αντιστοιχες εξηγησεις.
Εκτος αν ο μουφτης εβγαλε η φετβα εδω μεσα,
οτι μεταξυ μας παιζει να βριζομαστε, αλλα οταν θα βριζουμε τον αντμιν, εκει θα εχουμε κακα ξεμπερδεματα.....
Σορρυ που μπερδευομαι, αλλα νομιζα οτι ολοι πισω απο τις οθονες, ειμαστε ανθρωποι,
ισοι με ιδια δικαιωματα, και εγω και ο αντμιν και ο χθεσινος χρηστης και απαντες.
ΧΑ! γμτ....... τσαμπα τα αστερια που ειχα ε? χιχιχιχιχιχιχι



Και για να κλεισω,
ανοιξα μια ιστορια.
Θα τελειωσει οταν μπουν τα πραγματα στη θεση τους.



Καλη σου μερα και μην μου απαντησεις....
περα του οτι δεν εχω την ευκολια να σου απαντησω, ολα αυτα τα εγραψα για να δεις μια οπτικη, αυτο και τιποτα αλλο.
Θα τα ξαναπουμε συντομα, με πρωτη ευκαιρια, οταν καταφερω να ξεφυγω απο τα κουμπακια του αντμιν....


 :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man_2

Δεν ξερω λεπτομερως το θεμα και τι παιχτηκε αλλα με βαση μια σφαιρικη αντιληψη που έχω, πιστευω οτι αδίκως εφαγε μπαν ο Κρινο. Οτι και να εγινε ηταν ισως (για μενα παντα) αν οχι το κορυφαιο, απο τα κορυφαια άτομα στο φόρουμ απο άποψη ποιότητας και εξυπνάδας. Πάντα ετοιμόλογος μπορούσε να βαλει τον καθενα στη θεση του και δεν σηκωνε μυγα στο σπαθι του. Ισως αυτο στη τελικη να τον οδηγησε και στον αποκλεισμο... Κριμα NikosD ειλικρινα λυπάμαι για την αποφαση σου αυτη. Αλήθεια μονος σου αποφασισες και διεταξες? Δεν ειναι δυνατο να ριξεις μπαν σε μελος σαν το κρινο. Που εχει περασει ποσες ατελειωτες ωρες εδω μεσα για να απαντησει και βοηθησει τον καθε πικραμενο. Σαν να μην σεβεσαι τον κοπο του πιστευω εγω. Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Κρινακο...
μη μασας..αν θες να μεινεις,αν το φορουμ σου ειναι απαραιτητο,μην μπαινεις με αλλα νικ,ο αποκλεισμος θα αρθει σε λιγες μερες...
φιλια..

----------


## Winston_man_2

Εγω εχω φαει μπαν σε αλλα φορουμ που ειμαι κατα καιρους (μονιμο παντα Ρ :Smile:  και επεστρεφα με αλλο νικ. χαχαχα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Βεβαια ο Κρινο γραφει χαρακτηριστικα και με αλλο νικ να ερθει θα τον καταλαβουνε, αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι αν περασουν λιγες μερες θα ηρεμησουν τα πραγματα και θα επιστρεψει χωρις προβλημα.  :Wink:

----------


## begood

φιλε μου winston,
δεν ειμαι απο τα ατομα που λειτουργουν στο σκοταδι ε?
Να ερθω με αλλο νικ? 
το krino ειναι δικο μου και δεν το αφηνω σε κανενα,
η θα ειμαι krino η δεν θα υπαρχω πουθενα.


Ο begood υπαρχει για να ξεπεραστουν καποιες \"τεχνικες δυσκολιες\"......



Αν επιστρεψω (που δεν με απασχολει ιδιαιτερα να σου πω την αληθεια)
αυτο θα γινει οταν αρκετα πραγματα θα ξεκαθαρισουν και δεν θα υπαρχει τιποτα θολο σε οτι με αφορα.



ΥΓ...... να σαι καλα και εσυ και η φωτεινη.

ΥΓ2....... αυτο το λογκιν θα αυτοκαταστραφει σε 6 ωρες απο τωρα :P

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Pure Internet Drama
> 
> 
> ...


Μαζί με την Κλερ, που διόρθωσε το \'τοις πάσι\', σε βάζω στα πιο πετυχημένα ποστς των τελευταίων ημερών...  :Big Grin:  ... Πετράν, τρομερό το σχόλιο του χρήστη για τον παντρεμένο, λολ!... ρε μπας και ταιριάζει και το άλλο που είπα χτες με τους παντρεμένους, σαν παράφραση στο τραγούδι της θεάς - Άντζελας;... \'οι αποκλεισμένοι δε γιορτάζουν ποτέ\';... λολ!... πάντως \'αποκλεισμένο\' που συνεχίζει να γράφει δεν έχω ματαδεί...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

[email protected]#$%^&amp;^%$#@!!!!!

----------


## justme

Μιας και μου ζητάς να μην απαντήσω δεν θα γράψω τις δικές μου σκέψεις πάνω σε αυτά που γράφεις.
Αλλά από την άλλη αφενός με ρωτάς εάν επιτρέπεται να με αποκαλείς φίλο οπότε και σου απαντώ σε αυτό μα φυσικά και ναι. 
Από την άλλη θέλω να σου πω ότι αυτά τα περί νομικών συνεπειών αφού το ξέρεις (και ξέρεις και πως το ξέρω και εγώ) ότι δεν ισχύουν τι τα λες?
Και μη μου πεις ότι δεν γνωρίζεις ότι ένα φόρουμ μπορεί να ρημαχθεί από κάποιον που θέλει να τσατοποιήσει κάθε νήμα του εάν γνωρίζει τους τρόπους να μπαίνει ανενόχλητος από μπαν. Δεν υπονόησα τίποτα. Ξεκάθαρα σου είπα να μη σκεφτείς να το κάνεις γιατί αφορά όλους μας (το κρίνο μπορεί όχι αλλα προς το παρόν τον begood ναι) το φόρουμ αυτό.

Καλό μεσημέρι .... τοις πασοις... (και εμένα με άρεσε αυτό... χαχαχαχαχα)

----------


## NikosD.

Κρίνο, 
δεν θα επανέλθω πέρα από αυτο το μήνυμα, ελπίζω και συ να σεβαστείς κάποια πράγματα και να μην επανέλθεις.

Είναι πασιφανές ότι η χαλαρή διαχείριση του προηγούμενου καιρού ενόχλησε, ίσως αφόρητα ανθρώπους που επιθυμούν όρια. Αρκετά μέλη έχουν αποχωρήσει, αν θυμηθώ εκείνο το κύμα θεμάτων που άνοιγε προ καιρού με δηλώσεις αποχωρήσεων αλλά και πόσους ακόμη που αποχώρησαν σιωπηλά.
Είναι εξίσου φανερό ότι σε μια πιο οριοθετημένη/αυστηρή διαχειριστική στάση, όπως τώρα με τον αποκλεισμό σου, ενοχλείται το υπολοιπο 50% του φόρουμ που δεν χωράει πρακτικές αποκλεισμών.

Μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο το γεγονός διάφορα μέλη να ενοχλούνται από τον αποκλεισμό σου και στο ίδιο μήνυμα να αναφέρονται στην απουσία διαχείρισης και στην αναγκαιότητα μιας πιο παρεμβατικής διαχείρισης.
Μα τι εν τέλει σημαίνει ξεκάθαρη, οριοθετημένη, παρούσα διαχείριση?
Δεν σημαίνει ότι παρεμβαινουμε με συστάσεις και τροποποιήσεις μηνυμάτων, όποτε \"παρεκτρέπονται\" τα πράγματα?
Δε σημαίνει ότι μετά από 100 τέτοιες \"παρεκτροπές\" του ίδιου μέλους, επόμενη κίνηση είναι ένας αποκλεισμός?
ή μήπως θεωρείτε πως ο αποκλεισμός ΔΕΝ πρέπει να είναι το 101ο βήμα, αλλά θα έπρεπε η διαχειριστική ομάδα -κάπου διάβασα ότι θα πρέπει να ναι και έμμισθη-, να διαγράφει ΜΟΝΟ μηνύματα και ποτέ μέλη, εις τον αιώνα των αιώνων, παίρνοντα τη σκούπα, ακόμη κι αν οι παρεκτροπές από 100 γίνουν 1.000.000.

Κρίνο, προσωπικά, δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου και μην με ερμηνεύεις σε παρακαλώ, το κάνεις λανθασμένα. Δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να βγω για ουζάκι μαζί σου ή με οποιονδήποτε.
(Εξαιρείται μόνο ο Ονούφριος που έχει γεμίσει όλα τα μπλογκς του ελλ.διαδικτύου με προσβλητικά και συκοφαντικά μηνύματα προς το πρόσωπο μου, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα και θα πάρει τον δρομο του...).
Ωστόσο, ξέρω και ξέρεις πολύ καλά και μάλιστα έχεις κάνει πολλές σχετικές αναφορές σε μηνύματα σου τον τελευταίο καιρό πως η στάση σου είναι τέτοια που δικαιούται αποκλεισμό.
Τόσο εσύ, όσο και μερικά ακόμη μέλη, γνωρίζετε πως σε άλλο φόρουμ, πιο οριοθετημένο, θα είχατε αποκλειστεί από καιρό.
Με το χέρι στην καρδιά... δεν είναι έτσι? Δεν το έχεις σκεφθεί αυτό πολλές φορές τελευταία?
Για ποιο λόγο λοιπόν φέρεσαι με εξοργισμένο και αδικημένο ύφος τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες, ζητώντας δημόσιες συγνώμες και μιλώντας για διαχειριστές \"που δεν φορούν παντελόνια\"?
Θεωρείς λάθος το χρονικό σήμειο που αποκλειστηκες ή λάθος τον λόγο που αποκλειστηκες?
Αν ναι, μπορώ να αντιπαραθέσω άλλους 99 λόγους που και συ θα συμφωνήσεις ότι είναι σωστοί.

Σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό -και θέλω να στο αναγνωρίσω αυτό- τον τελευταίο χρόνο νοιαζόσουν πολύ για πολλά μέλη και υπήρξες πολύ βοηθητικός.
Σε έναν άλλο εξίσου σημαντικό βαθμό όμως, αισθανομουν ότι έγραφες στα αρχίδια σου το φόρουμ ή/και την διαχείριση, με απειλές, επιθέσεις, υποτιμητικά και ειρωνικά σχόλια προς άλλα μέλη και όλα αυτά συνέβαιναν χάριν της χαλαρής διαχείρισης. Οταν ζητούσες λοιπόν πιο παρούσα διαχείριση, μέχρι και 2 ημέρες πριν... δεν φανταζόσουν ότι μια παρούσα διαχείριση θα είχε λογαριασμούς ανοικτούς ΚΑΙ μαζί σου?

Το ξαναλέω, δεν είναι προσωπικό το θέμα. Και άλλα μέλη που έχουν δώσει 99 αφορμές, στην 101η θα αποκλειστούν. Λυπάμαι, λυπάμαι πολύ, αλλά αυτή είναι πλέον η επιλογή της διαχείρισης και πρόθεση της είναι οι 99 φορές, σταδιακά να μειωθούν στις 19. 

ΥΓ1. Με δεδομένο ότι έχω στην πλάτη μου αυτό το -δύσκολο- φόρουμ επί 7 χρόνια και με δεδομένο ότι αυτή η θέση με έχει κουράσει και δεν μου ταιριάζει διόλου, αν κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι θέλουν να αναλάβουν το έργο και την ευθύνη της διαχείρισης, μπορούμε να το συζητησουμε και ισως ειναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να αποσυρθώ.
ΥΓ2. Το έχω ξαναπει, να το ξαναπω ότι η αναβάθμιση απέτυχε. Το σύστημα αποκλεισμών δεν λειτουργησε ωστε να υπάρχει σταδιακή ενημέρωση των μελών και αποκλεισμός (οχι χειροκινητος) 72 ωρών.

----------


## PETRAN

E ας δώσεις το φορουμ σε άλλους nick, η απλά κάνε 4-5 moderators από εδώ μέσα. Άποψη μου?


Keep_Walking
Lou!
Boltseed
Arsi
iberis
RainAndWind



Είναι τα πρώτα ονόματα που μου ρχονται και πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν πολύ κατάλληλα γι αυτή την δουλειά. Και εννοώ όλοι αυτοί μαζί αν γίνεται! :P


The Psyhologist\'s Evaluation

----------


## whitecandle

Όχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Όχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι




Όχι?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Όχι?


Ναι όχι.... :@:@:@

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> ........Το ξαναλέω, δεν είναι προσωπικό το θέμα. Και άλλα μέλη που έχουν δώσει 99 αφορμές, στην 101η θα αποκλειστούν. Λυπάμαι, λυπάμαι πολύ, αλλά αυτή είναι πλέον η επιλογή της διαχείρισης και πρόθεση της είναι οι 99 φορές, σταδιακά να μειωθούν στις 19. 
> .......


Μήπως αυτό πρέπει να αναλυθεί κάπως?
Υπάρχουν και άλλα μέλη που πρόκειται (εάν δεν συμμορφωθούν) να μπαναριστούν? Και μάλιστα μερικοί είναι και στο όριο?
Καλό θα ήταν να είναι ξεκάθαρη η πρόθεση της διαχείρησης με κάποιο νέο θέμα στις σημαντικές ανακοινώσεις εάν κάτι έχει αποφασισθεί να γίνεται με συγκεκριμένο και απαράβατο τρόπο.
(εξάλλου γιαυτό και προσωπικά εγώ διαφωνώ με την πρόσφατη διαγραφή. Χωρίς κάτι να έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι άλλο έχει γίνει πράξη)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Όχι?
> 
> 
> Ναι όχι.... :@:@:@




Καλά  :Frown:  :Frown: 



Επίσης 

claire


α και

Justme

:P

----------


## whitecandle

Πάλι διαφωνώ για τη μία.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Πάλι διαφωνώ για τη μία.





Οκ ας γίνουν εκλογές!

----------


## Winston_man_2

Σωστος ο Πετράν. Να ανοιχτει πρωτα ενα θρεντ για να δηλωσουν οσοι θελουν υποψηφιοτητα και μετα να γινουν εκλογες. Θα μπορουν να συμμετασχουν οσοι εχουν ενα ελαχιστο αριθμο ποστς και εγγραφτηκαν ως π.χ 20-7-10. Επίσης να ελεγχεται η ΙΡ. Και φυσικα να ψηφιζουμε ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ. (Για να αποφυγουμε τυχον διπλοψηφιες)

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Πάλι διαφωνώ για τη μία.


lol!  :Big Grin: 

πωπω τρομοκρατης φαινομαι σε μερικους!

(απο αυτογνωσια ομως, ε?  :Wink:

----------


## whitecandle

Καλά σιγά μην συμφωνήσει ο Νίκοςd. Λογαριάζετε χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> lol! 
> 
> πωπω τρομοκρατης φαινομαι σε μερικους!
> 
> (απο αυτογνωσια ομως, ε?


Δεν ήσουν σ\'αυτή την λίστα εσύ, στην άλλη ήσουνα :P

----------


## Lou!

παντως \"αγαπητη\" λαιτ, με εχεις παραξηγησει λιγο.

δε διαφωνησα μαζι σου εντονα για τις επι μερους διαφωνιες μας σε διαφορα τοπικ. ενταξει, διαφωνουμε σε καποια πραγματα, αλλα δεν εγινε κ τπτ.

διαφωνησα κυριως για τον ΤΡΟΠΟ που κανεις debate. που μολις καποιος πει μια γνωμη που δε σ αρεσει, αρχιζεις το συνδρομο οτι ολοι ειναι κακοι κ σου επιτιθενται.

τεσπα, απο εμενα παντως δεν θα ετρωγες μπαν, ουτε στο θεμα με τα παιδια, γιατι κ τις ακραιες αποψεις τις δεχομαι. (κριτικη ομως ναι)

αυτα.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> lol! 
> 
> πωπω τρομοκρατης φαινομαι σε μερικους!
> ...


ωχ λες να εχω τη μυγα κ να μυγιαζομαι?!  :Wink:

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> παντως \"αγαπητη\" λαιτ, με εχεις παραξηγησει λιγο.
> 
> δε διαφωνησα μαζι σου εντονα για τις επι μερους διαφωνιες μας σε διαφορα τοπικ. ενταξει, διαφωνουμε σε καποια πραγματα, αλλα δεν εγινε κ τπτ.
> 
> διαφωνησα κυριως για τον ΤΡΟΠΟ που κανεις debate. που μολις καποιος πει μια γνωμη που δε σ αρεσει, αρχιζεις το συνδρομο οτι ολοι ειναι κακοι κ σου επιτιθενται.
> 
> τεσπα, απο εμενα παντως δεν θα ετρωγες μπαν, ουτε στο θεμα με τα παιδια, γιατι κ τις ακραιες αποψεις τις δεχομαι.
> 
> Ταυτα.


Χαχα ψηφίζω Λου τότε! Αχαχαχα

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> ωχ λες να εχω τη μυγα κ να μυγιαζομαι?!


Δεν ξέρω, αναρωτήσου  :Smile:

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> παντως \"αγαπητη\" λαιτ, με εχεις παραξηγησει λιγο.
> 
> δε διαφωνησα μαζι σου εντονα για τις επι μερους διαφωνιες μας σε διαφορα τοπικ. ενταξει, διαφωνουμε σε καποια πραγματα, αλλα δεν εγινε κ τπτ.
> 
> διαφωνησα κυριως για τον ΤΡΟΠΟ που κανεις debate. που μολις καποιος πει μια γνωμη που δε σ αρεσει, αρχιζεις το συνδρομο οτι ολοι ειναι κακοι κ σου επιτιθενται.
> 
> τεσπα, απο εμενα παντως δεν θα ετρωγες μπαν, ουτε στο θεμα με τα παιδια, γιατι κ τις ακραιες αποψεις τις δεχομαι.
> 
> Ταυτα.


Τώρα σοβαρά Λου νομίζεις πως αυτό είναι αρκετό για να σε ψηφίσω; Θα σε ψήφιζα έτσι, μόνο αν όλοι οι άλλοι με κάνανε μπαν. Είναι σαν να μου λες ότι ξέρεις μαθηματικά του δημοτικού ενώ ξέρεις μόνο την προπαίδεια πχ. Είναι κι άλλα που θα\'θελα, δλδ αυτό έλειπε, να φάω κιόλας μπαν για τις απόψεις μου. Τουλάχιστον σε αυτό δεν μου έχει κάνει κάτι ο Νϊκος.

----------


## begood

NikosD,
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου αν και καλυφθηκα στο ελαχιστο,
αλλα αυτο ειναι δικο μου θεμα.
Οποτε σου απαντω, και ναι ελπιζω να μην επανελθεις ουτε εσυ.
Θα ελεγα οτι τα πολλα σουπα μουπες δεν μας ταιριαζουν,
και οτι ηθελες να γραψεις το καταθεσες και να εισαι καλα για αυτο.



Στο δια ταυτα,





1. Η χαλαρη διαχειριση που αναφερες προφανως και ενοχλησε και πολυ σωστα δηλωσαν δυσαρεσκεια οσοι το εκαναν.
Δεν μπορω ομως να βρω με ακριβεια ποιος ειναι εκεινος ο μοχλος κινησης που τους ωθησε σε κατι τετοιο.
Πιστευω ομως οτι εμπλεκομαι, αν ειναι να σε παρει η μπαλα, σε παιρνει δεν τιθεται θεμα.

2. Με τον αποκλεισμο μου, εκανες την \"μαγκια\" σου και μεχρι εκει, αυτο φανερωνει η ολη κινηση γιατι παρακουσα την διαχειριση...
Μα δεν ειναι λιγο αφελες (στο βαθμο που με γνωριζεις) να πιστευεις οτι θα καθομουν στα αυγα μου επειδη μου το λεει ο Χ αντμιν?
Μα ακριβως επειδη το εκανες με το τροπο που το εκανες υπαρχει και η αντιδραση.
Μπορουσες να μου στειλεις ενα πριβε μυνημα, κοιτα φιλαρακο μου χαλας την πιατσα αν θες τραβα παρακατω.....
Αυτο να το σεβαστω, δικο σου μαγαζι ειναι, οτι θες κανεις.
Αλλα ερχεσαι να μου πεις οτι δεν ανεχεσαι τσαμπουκαδες? Δηλαδη και τι θα κανεις αμα τελικα τους ανεχτεις?
Θα κρατησεις την αναπνοη σου? 

3. Το σχημα οξυμωρο που σου φαινεται ειναι αυτο που δεν φαινεται να μπορεις να καταλαβεις.
Και επειδη παιζει να μην το καταλαβεις και ποτε σου, δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να παω σε τετοια αναλυση....

4. Ξεκαθαρη και οριοθετημενη και παρουσα διαχειριση,
σημαινει να μην αφηνεις να υπαρχουν προσωπικες αιχμες μελους εναντια σε αλλο μελος.
Ισως σου φαινεται λιγο μπερδεμενο αλλα να προσπαθησω...
Οταν η θεοφανια με τον δανεικο με ελεγαν λουγκρα και πουστρα και τα γνωστα,
αναρωτηθηκες ποτε αν αυτο ταιριαζει με την ποιοτητα του φορουμ που θες να εχεις?
Και αν δεν περασε απο το μυαλο σου, αναρωτηθηκες οταν αυτα εμειναν χωρις σχολιασμο απο την διαχειριση,
(δεν με ενδιαφερει να τα σβησεις, να σου πω κιολας προτιμω να τα βλεπω), να πεις δηλαδη,
κυριες και κυριοι τετοια σχολια δεν ταριαζουν στο φορουμ, παρακαλω να μην επαναληφθουν?
Οχι βεβαια, ακομα και σημερα το ποια ειναι η γνωμη της διαχειρισης σε τετοια και σε πολλα ακομα ζητηματα
ειναι θολη.
Το μονο που ξερετε να κανετε ειναι ενα copy - paste κοκκινων γραμματων.
Σχολιασες ποτε την ρεμεντυ οταν εβριζε την νατουρ πατοκορφα?
Ησουν υπερηφανος για αυτο το ποστ που ειχες στο φορουμ σου?
Και τι ακριβως ειπες ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ στη ρεμεντυ για αυτο το υβρεολογιο (που να σου πω, ακομα και εγω που λεω οτι βριζω
τετοιο πραγμα δεν μπορω να το κανω)
Κανεις μπαν εμενα και δεν εχεις κανει την ρεμεντυ που αυτα που ελεγε ειναι τουλαχιστον ποινικο αδικημα?
Σημερα ξερεις η ρεμεντυ φιγουραρει μια χαρα στο φορουμ σου σωστα?
Γιατι? γιατι εκανε την μαγκια της και εσυ απλα τα εσβησες.....
Μα μηπως τα εσβησες για να μην εχεις αλλα τρεχαματα και οχι για να προστατεψεις την νατουρ?
Δυστυχως η σταση σου αφηνει να σκεφτει ο καθενας οτι δεν ειναι δυο μετρα και δυο σταθμα,
αλλα διακοσια μετρα και διακοσια σταθμα, η αλλιως παρτη την ζυγαρια και πετα την.


Αυτα ειναι προχειρα παραδειγματα, μιας εντελως ΑΠΟΥΣΑΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ για το οποιο πιστεψε με
και ενας 20χρονος θα μπορουσε ευκολα να το αντιληφθει που ειναι το λαθος.
Με ξενιζει το γεγονος, οτι εσυ που μπορεις να δεις και πιο μακρια (επικαλουμε την επαγγελματικη σου ιδιοτητα εδω)
βλεπεις τοσο κοντοφθαλμα, τοσο πιο που λεω, μα δεν ειναι δυνατον! πλακα μου κανει!!!




Δεν σημαίνει ότι παρεμβαινουμε με συστάσεις και τροποποιήσεις μηνυμάτων, όποτε \"παρεκτρέπονται\" τα πράγματα?

5. Πες μου μια συσταση σου δημοσια σε παρεκτροπη που εκανες, ΜΙΑ οχι δυο.
Μουγκα στην στρουγγα αγαπητε.
Πες μου μια προσβολη που δεχθηκε καποιος και εσυ του ειπε, μαζεψου και τελειωνε.
Πες μου που ησουν και τι συσταση εκανες στη ρεμεντυ οταν εγραψε το χειροτερο ποστ των τελευταιων ετων.
Αφου λοιπον θες να τα λεμε ολα ας τα πυομε ολα.
ΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΑ ΑΠΩΝ.
ΑΦΗΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΖΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΟΣΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΕΦΙ.
Αυτη ειναι η (πικρη) αληθεια.....
Θα μου πεις αυτα που λες υπαρχουν μονο στο κεφαλι σου.
Δεν θα το συνεχισω ετσι, μπορεις να στρουθοκαμηλιζεις οσο σου κανει κεφι.



Δε σημαίνει ότι μετά από 100 τέτοιες \"παρεκτροπές\" του ίδιου μέλους, επόμενη κίνηση είναι ένας αποκλεισμός?

6. Με ρωτας τωρα, οταν εχεις αφησει να εξελιχθουν τα πραγματα για χρονια σκατα,
εαν θα βρωμανε μολις τα περιλουσεις με αποσμητικο?
Τι να σου πω.... δεν ειμαι αυτης της λογικης, συνηθως με το βλεπω κατι τετοιο προσπαθω να το καθαρισω.
Ισως οχι τελεια, αλλα να μην το αφησω να γινει σταυλος.
Αλλα και παλι δεν νομιζω οτι καταλαβαινεις που κανεις λαθος.
Ισως εγω τα λεω εγω τα ακουω.



ή μήπως θεωρείτε πως ο αποκλεισμός ΔΕΝ πρέπει να είναι το 101ο βήμα, αλλά θα έπρεπε η διαχειριστική ομάδα -κάπου διάβασα ότι θα πρέπει να ναι και έμμισθη-, να διαγράφει ΜΟΝΟ μηνύματα και ποτέ μέλη, εις τον αιώνα των αιώνων, παίρνοντα τη σκούπα, ακόμη κι αν οι παρεκτροπές από 100 γίνουν 1.000.000.

7. Καλα μενω με ανοικτο το στομα, και το κλεινω γιατι περνανε και μυγες!!!
Ειανι τοσο δυσκολο να καταλαβεις, οτι αν κατι δεν το κοψεις με ηπια μετρα εν τη γεννεση του οταν φτασεις στο τερμα μετα θα ειναι παρααααααααα πολυ δυσκολο?
Δηλαδη ελεος! μα βρε ανθρωπε αν δεν γνωριζεις απο φορουμ (δεν μπορω να βγαλω αλλο συμπερασμα) να σου πω καποια ελληνικα φορουμ
που λειτουργουν χρονια με πανω απο 200-300 ενεργους χρηστες καθημερινα και χιλιαδες επισκεπτες (τεχνικα φορουμ βεβαια)
οπου και εκει εχουν τα πλακωματακια τους και τις εντασεις τους, αλλα ποτε δεν εχω δει αυτο το κοπρο του αυγεια που ειναι εδω μεσα!
Δεν εχω ακουσει καν να υπαρχει θεμα μπαν εκτος απο βαρεμενους τυπους (οπως λες και εσυ ονουφριος κλπ)
Δηλαδη αυτοι πως τα κανουν καλά και εμεις εδω χαλια?
Δεν σου περναει ετσι και σαν μια αχτιδα φωτος η ιδεα οτι κατι εδω μεσα παει στραβα?
Και στην τελικη αμα δεν μπορεις να το βρεις, που ειναι το προβλημα παρολο που σπας το κεφαλι σου,
πιασε ενα αντμιν απο ενα τετοιο φορουμ και πες του, βρε συναδελφε λυσε μου 5 αποριες που εχεις.....
Ε οκ κατι αλλο δεν μπορω να σου πω, σορρυ κιολας ε?




Κρίνο, προσωπικά, δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου και μην με ερμηνεύεις σε παρακαλώ, το κάνεις λανθασμένα. Δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να βγω για ουζάκι μαζί σου ή με οποιονδήποτε.

8. Ενταξει δεν σε ερμηνευσα, εβαλα ολα τα δεδομενα στο τραπεζι, σε ενα ανθρωπο πολλα μπορουν να περασουν απο το μυαλο του,
δικαιωμα του αλλωστε.




Με το χέρι στην καρδιά... δεν είναι έτσι? Δεν το έχεις σκεφθεί αυτό πολλές φορές τελευταία?

9. μονο στη καρδια? και με το χερι στη κοιλια και στο καλο που εχω αν θες.
Εσυ με το χερι στη καρδια, ποτε με προστατεψες σαν αντμιν οταν αρχισα να δεχομαι επιθεσεις?
θα μου πεις μικρο παιδι εισαι? μωρε και μεγαλο παιδι ειμαι και σε ολα μεγαλος ειμαι.
Μονο που αμα προστατευω εγω τον εαυτο μου, παρολο που ειμαι κρινο, αρχιζω τα πολυβολα.
Αρα η επιλογη να τα κανω κωλος οποτε υπηρχε προβλημα εγινε κατοπιν αθελητης αν θες, δικης σου παραινεσης η συναινεσης, οτι νομιζεις.
Δεν σκεφτηκες ποτε οτι αμα εβλεπες επιθεσεις και το εκοβες, ο λογος ο δικος σου μετραει αλλιως απο τον δικο μου?
Δεν σκεφτηκες ποτε οτι η απουσια σου ριχνει λιπασμα και μπολιαζουν ολα οσα δεν θες και τα τρωμε στη μαπα τωρα ολοι?



Για ποιο λόγο λοιπόν φέρεσαι με εξοργισμένο και αδικημένο ύφος τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες, ζητώντας δημόσιες συγνώμες και μιλώντας για διαχειριστές \"που δεν φορούν παντελόνια\"?

10. Για τον λογο καταρχην οτι αυτο το μυνημα δεν επρεπε να σε \"εξαναγκασω\" να το γραψεις και επρεπε να το ειχες κανει εξ αρχης,
δευτερον και κυριοτερο, για τον λογο οτι ζητησες το λογο απο την θεοφανια (και καλα εκανες φυσικα) και πηρες τις εξηγησεις σου
επειδη εσυ εισαι αντμιν ενω εγω ειμαι ο πληβειος.... εμ δεν στα ειπανε καλα....
Δυστυχως η θεοφανια μας τα εφτιαξε και γιναμε ζευγαρι στο βρισιδι αυτο οποτε παμε ανταμα.
Αν εγω ειμαι η ποντια ******* που δεν πληρωνεται, τοτε εσυ εισαι ο νταβατζης μου.
Σορρυ φιλε αλλα και η ποντια ******* οταν γαμηθει τσαμπα ζηταει εξηγησεις αν μη τι αλλο απο το νταβατζη της....
Τουτεστιν και ελληνικως, αν δικαιουσε εσυ εξηγησεις, ποιος εσυ εισαι εσυ που θα μου τις στερησεις?
Εκανες εσυ την παπια για να την κανω εγω?
η μηπως μονο εσυ εχεις υποληψη?
τα μελη τι ακριβως εχουν? μελιγκρα?
α! α! α! εδω νικολακη σε βρισκω φαουλ και εισαι με κιτρινη καρτα....
Και στο λεει αυτο ενας αποκλεισμενος.....




Θεωρείς λάθος το χρονικό σήμειο που αποκλειστηκες ή λάθος τον λόγο που αποκλειστηκες?
Αν ναι, μπορώ να αντιπαραθέσω άλλους 99 λόγους που και συ θα συμφωνήσεις ότι είναι σωστοί.

11. δεν θεωρω τιποτα απο τα δυο.
Και μπαμπαδες να μου τραβανε τα αυτι, δεν εχω αναγκη.
Θεωρω και θα στο πω για 1000η φορα οτι η ανυπαρξια σου οδηγησε το φορουμ καθε μερα και περισσοτερο,
στο να ανεβαινει το θερμομετρο, αυτο ακριβως θεωρω.





Σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό -και θέλω να στο αναγνωρίσω αυτό- τον τελευταίο χρόνο νοιαζόσουν πολύ για πολλά μέλη και υπήρξες πολύ βοηθητικός.

12. Καλα αυτο στη παρουσα φαση δεν μας ενδιαφερει, οταν θα πεσουν παρασημα, κρατα μου ενα.
Οτι εκανα το εκανα γιατι αυτο ηταν το κεφι μου η γιατι μου εβγαινε στο χαλαρο.
Το φορουμ οταν απανταγα σε κοσμο με ξεκουραζε αυτο ειναι ολο.
Ουτε μαρια τερεζα ειμαι ουτε τιποτα αλλο.





Σε έναν άλλο εξίσου σημαντικό βαθμό όμως, αισθανομουν ότι έγραφες στα αρχίδια σου το φόρουμ ή/και την διαχείριση, με απειλές, επιθέσεις, υποτιμητικά και ειρωνικά σχόλια προς άλλα μέλη και όλα αυτά συνέβαιναν χάριν της χαλαρής διαχείρισης. 

13. Εδω εχεις λαθος, το φορουμ δεν το εχω γραψει ποτε, την διαχειριση ναι.
Αλλα αιτιολογησε μου, γιατι να μην την γραψω κανονικα την διαχειριση?
Να στο πω και αλλιως μπας και δεις παραπερα.

Σε ενα πολεμο, ο στρατηγος για να κερδισει την μαχη δεν φτανει να εχει μονο γαλονια,
αλλα πρεπει και να μπορει να τα χρησιμοποιει σωστα για να λειτουργει νικηφορα ο στρατος του.
Τα δικα σου γαλονια, που τα βρηκες αληθεια?
Μιλας για χαλαρη διαχειριση, και εγω σου λεω οτι ηταν απουσα διαχειριση, παρτο το αυγο και χερκατ ιτ.




Οταν ζητούσες λοιπόν πιο παρούσα διαχείριση, μέχρι και 2 ημέρες πριν... δεν φανταζόσουν ότι μια παρούσα διαχείριση θα είχε λογαριασμούς ανοικτούς ΚΑΙ μαζί σου?

14. Εσυ τι λες? οτι εβαζα την υπογραφη μου και λεω μπαααααααααα ολα μια χαρααααααααααα.....????
Φυσικα και γνωριζα οτι θα επεφτε τσεκουρι.....
Αλλα πες μου επισης, οταν μιλουσες με την θεοφανια και τα βρισκατε μεταξυ σας,
εγω θα καθομουν να κοιταζα σαν καλο παιδι?
Γιατι να το κανω αυτο? οχι ειλικρινα, πες μου ενα λογο για να το σεβαστω.....
ο μονος λογος ειναι να φοβηθω οτι θα αποκλειστω για να κατσω στα αυγα μου.
Απορω πως και νομιζες οτι θα εκανα κατι τετοιο.....
Ουτε εχω φοβηθει ποτε μου για τιποτα, και ουτε θα αρχισω να κανω πισω σε τιποτα, ληξαν.




Το ξαναλέω, δεν είναι προσωπικό το θέμα. Και άλλα μέλη που έχουν δώσει 99 αφορμές, στην 101η θα αποκλειστούν. Λυπάμαι, λυπάμαι πολύ, αλλά αυτή είναι πλέον η επιλογή της διαχείρισης και πρόθεση της είναι οι 99 φορές, σταδιακά να μειωθούν στις 19.

15. Τοσο μυαλο εχεις αυτα λες......
Εχεις αφησει ατομα να προσβαλουν 99 φορες ενω απο την πρωτη κιολας φορα δεν ειπες ενα απλο στοπ.
Ξερεις και σε ενα νηπιαγωγειο να πας, θα δεις αλλη αντιμετωπιση.
Δεν ξερω σε ποιο εχγειριδιο τα διαβασες ολα αυτα,
αλλα στο δικο μου του πεζοδρομιου σου λεω οτι αυτα δεν παιζουν και αποτυχαινουν 100%.
Επιπλεον ουτε που νιαστηκες για ολους αυτους που αναγκαστηκαν να φυγουν, σωστα?




ΥΓ1. Με δεδομένο ότι έχω στην πλάτη μου αυτό το -δύσκολο- φόρουμ επί 7 χρόνια και με δεδομένο ότι αυτή η θέση με έχει κουράσει και δεν μου ταιριάζει διόλου, 

16. Να και μια αληθεια που ειπες και εδω θα συμφωνησουμε, πολυ απλα δεν σου ταιριαζει, πες το ρε αδερφε να τελειωνουμε....




αν κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι θέλουν να αναλάβουν το έργο και την ευθύνη της διαχείρισης, μπορούμε να το συζητησουμε 

17. Δεν ξερω ποιοι θα ενδιαφερθουν, μακρια απο εμενα τετοιες λογικες, αυτο ειναι γνωστο απο παλια αλλωστε.
Αλλα και αλλος να ερθει και κανει τα ιδια λαθη, θα πω ακριβως τα ιδια.








Και το κλεισιμο.

δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως θα κανεις,
εκεινο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι στο φορουμ θα συνεχισω να μπαινω, σε χαλαρους ρυθμους με σκοπο να ανατρεψω ολα αυτα που βγηκαν εις βαρος μου.
Αδιαφορω με ποιο λογκιν θα ειναι αυτο και με ποιο τροπο η ποσους μηνες θα μου παρει αυτη η προσπαθεια.
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα ολοκληρωσω οτι αρχισα πριν δυο μερες και μετα βλεπουμε.

Νομιζω οτι γραφω πραγματα που γενικα τα εχω ξαναπει,
αρα εχω μια εκτιμηση οτι απο ολα αυτα ελαχιστα θα (δεχθεις) να καταλαβεις.
Αλλα να σου πω την μαυρη αληθεια, δεν τα εγραψα ακριβως για σενα.
Υπαρχει κοσμος που διαβαζει αυτα που γραφω και κουναει το κεφαλι του με νοημα και αυτο μου αρκει.

Θα προτιμουσα αντι για απαντηση (αν υπαρχει) να κατσεις να σκεφτεις οτι γραφω και μετα να πραξεις.
Ισως εστω και τωρα ωφελησει το φορουμ και αρχιζεις να συμπεριφερεσαι ως ωφειλες και τα 7 αυτα χρονια.
Και παλι ισως καποιοι να σκεφτουν να ξαναγυρισουν.
Αρκει να γνωριζουν οτι αμα ακουνε να τους λενε λουγκρες, υπαρχει εστω και μια τυποις αντιδραση εκ μερους της διαχειρισης.

----------


## Lou!

τωρα σοβαρα λαιτ νομιζεις οτι ενδιαφερομαι να κανω τον τροχονομο του φορουμ, κ εχω ξεκινησει κ προεκλογικη εστρατεια?

το ποστ τα εγραψα για να σου διευκρινησω σε τι διαφωνουμε, κ δεν εχει καμια σχεση ουτε με μπαν ουτε με ξεμπαν. δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα. γιατι κ ο τροπος που κανεις κουβεντα δεν ειναι οτι χρηζει λογου για μπαν. δικαιωμα σου να κανεις κουβεντα οπως σ αρεσει. απλα εσυ στερεις απο τον εαυτο σου να μαθεις κ κατι καινουργιο με το να θεωρεις οτι ολοι σου επιτιθενατι με το παραμικρο. αν δεν το καταλαβαινεις αυτο ειναι δικο σου θεμα.-

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> (λαιτ)
> 
> γιατι νομιζεις οτι ενδιαφερομαι να κανω τον τροχονομο του φορουμ, κ εχω ξεκινησει κ προεκλογικη εστρατεια?


Εσύ είπες τι θα έκανες αν έβγαινες χαχα anyway, το θέμα δεν είναι δικό μας εδώ, ας το αναλάβει αυτός που το άνοιξε και η διαχείριση.

----------


## Boltseed

Βρε krino-dude , 

μπορει να εχεις 1000 δικαια. Δε θα κατσω να το ψαξω αυτο (ειλικρινα, βαριεμαι...) , εισαι και πιο παλιο μελος εδω μεσα , κατι θα ξες παραπανω φανταζομαι.

παρολα αυτα αυτο που ξερω εγω παραπανω απο εσενα ειναι οτι





ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΕΩΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΕΙΣ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ οπου ακομα και αν ταπωσεις(!) τον αλλο με την αληθεια, τοτε θα νοιωσει μειονεκτικα και απο εγωισμο θα σε ΡΙΞΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ οποτε και στις 2 περιπτωσεις βγαινεις ΧΑΜΕΝΟΣ....!




Δεν λεω να αρχισεις γλυψιματα και τα \"ναι βεβαιως αυτοκρατορα, εχετε δικαιο, σλουρπ\" , αλλα βρε ανθρωπε , απο οτι σου απαντησε προσωπικα κοτζαμ αντμινιστρατορας, το μονο που θεωρησες πρακτικο να κανεις ηταν απλα να του αποδειξεις ποσο....

αδικο εχει ,το ποσο.......διαφωνεις μαζι του.. καθως και ποσο \"αχρηστο\" τον θεωρεις?




Ακομα και να διαφωνεις κτλ κτλ, εχεις σκεφτει κατα ποσο κατι τετοιο θα ωφελησει την κατασταση..?


αν οχι, τωρα ειναι η ωρα...

----------


## chr1986

πω, πω πανικός ρε παιδιά! Είχα μέρες να μπω, γίνεται χαμός! Τι να πω...δυσάρεστα πράγματα.. :Frown:

----------


## Alterego

…Και όταν ανενοχλητα ένα συγκεκριμενο μελος που υποστηριζει ότι κατεχει το χιουμορ και την σατιρα μιλουσε ανενοχλητος για συναισθηματικο κοσμο και για υποκρισια για ένα άλλο μελος που ηταν η διαχειριση να του κλεισει το στομα; Γιατι δεν εφτανε μονο αυτό,ξυπνησαν και αλλοι να υποστηριζουν το ανουσιο «χιουμορ» και τον χλευασμο σε μελη που εβγαλαν την ψυχη τους μεσα σε αυτό το φορουμ. Που ηταν τοτε οι αποκλεισμοι; Όταν επεφταν λολ και λαλ και αχαχα και χουχου και φερτε τα ποπ κορν; και τα +1000 και ότι άλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις από μελη που ουτε καν ειχαν ιδεα τι παει να πει να σεβεσαι; Και ποιος είναι αυτος που μπορει να παιζει τον χιουμοριστα σε ολους εμας και να μπαινεις μεσα στο αγαπητο ως τοτε φορουμ και αντι να βλεπεις ανθρωπους να βοηθανε,να συζητανε (γιατι δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε και τιποτα) εβλεπες ολο τα ιδια ατομα να μιλανε,να κοροιδευουν και να τσακωνονται μεταξυ τους..και που χωρος να μιλησεις όταν μπορει εσυ εγω η οποιοσδηποτε υποφερει να θελει να μιλησει με αλλα μελη,α να βοηθηθει να βοηθησει.Καποτε ενιωθα αυτό το φορουμ δευτερο μου σπιτι,εμαθα όμως μεσα στο σπιτι μου να με σεβονται.Και να σεβομαι.Ειρωνιες και σαρκασμους σε ένα φορουμ που καποτε ηταν πηγη ζωης,εμπνευσης,καποτε εμπαινες και εβλεπες ποιοι είναι μεσα για να τους πεις ένα καλημερα…και το αποτελεσμα.Το φορουμ φτωχυνε,με κατι νεα μελη που ότι θελουν λενε,ότι να ναι και όπως να ναι…απλα για να βγουν στο τελος πρωτη στα πιο πολλα μηνυματα της ημερας.

Και ναι που ηταν η διαχειριση όταν επανειλημμένα φωναζαμε να κλειδωθει ένα θεμα;
Και να βαλει σε ταξη το χαος που επικρατουσε.Και με διαφορα μελη να παιρνουν τον ρολο του «τα ξερω όλα».Κι εγω ειχα αντιθετη αποψη πολλες φορες με αρκετους μα ποτε ποτε δεν μπηκα στην διαδικασια να τσακωθω η να θιξω καποιον.Οτι δεν με γεμιζε απλα δεν εγραφα.Τοσο δυσκολο είναι να μην μιλατε καμια φορα; 

Και ναι με τα μελη εγω δεν θελω να τσακωθω.Ο καθενας αντιδρουσε και αντιδρα ετσι όπως ενιωθε εκεινη την ωρα..μα η διαχειριση είναι εκει για να προστατευει τα μελη της.Οχι γιατι είναι μικρα παιδια και δεν μπορουν να υποστηριξουν τον εαυτο τους αλλα γιατι καποιοι κατεθεσαν την ψυχη τους.Και θα μου πεις εχεις ευθυνη ηταν γραφεις μεσα σε ένα φορουμ με τοσους χρηστες κλπ.Ναι,σωστα.Μα δεν σημαινει ότι μπορει ο καθενας να κρινει αν ειμαι ψευτικος η όχι.

Το φορουμ φτωχυνε με την αποχωρηση των μελων του.Και είναι τοσο μα τοσο κριμα..γιατι πραγματικα καποτε όλα ηταν απλα ομορφα και σεμνα.

Και ολοι τωρα να επαναστατουν και να λενε «σωστα αποκλειστικε ο Κρινο,εκανε αυτό και αυτό.Τουλαχιστον ο ιδιος προσωπικα στα 3 και κατι χρονια που ειμαι εδωμεσα δεν εχει υποτιμησει σε κανεναν το συναισθηματικο του κοσμο και ειχε μεσα του την αναγκη να βοηθησει εκει που επρεπε..κατι που αρκετοι πια το εχουν ξεχασει.
Και ναι δικαιως εγραψε στην υπογραφη του ότι εγραψε γιατι ενώ η διαχειριση τα εβρισκε με το άλλο μελος καποιος εμενε εκτεθιμενος. Και απαντηση δεν επαιρνε.

Το λογια δεν μπορυν να περιγραψουν και πολλα..μα ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να φτιαξει η κατασταση..το ωφειλουμε σε οσα εχουμε καταθεσει εδωμεσα.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> …Και όταν ανενοχλητα ένα συγκεκριμενο μελος που υποστηριζει ότι κατεχει το χιουμορ και την σατιρα μιλουσε ανενοχλητος για συναισθηματικο κοσμο και για υποκρισια για ένα άλλο μελος που ηταν η διαχειριση να του κλεισει το στομα; Γιατι δεν εφτανε μονο αυτό,ξυπνησαν και αλλοι να υποστηριζουν το ανουσιο «χιουμορ» και τον χλευασμο σε μελη που εβγαλαν την ψυχη τους μεσα σε αυτό το φορουμ. Που ηταν τοτε οι αποκλεισμοι; Όταν επεφταν λολ και λαλ και αχαχα και χουχου και φερτε τα ποπ κορν; και τα +1000 και ότι άλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις από μελη που ουτε καν ειχαν ιδεα τι παει να πει να σεβεσαι; Και ποιος είναι αυτος που μπορει να παιζει τον χιουμοριστα σε ολους εμας και να μπαινεις μεσα στο αγαπητο ως τοτε φορουμ και αντι να βλεπεις ανθρωπους να βοηθανε,να συζητανε (γιατι δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε και τιποτα) εβλεπες ολο τα ιδια ατομα να μιλανε,να κοροιδευουν και να τσακωνονται μεταξυ τους..και που χωρος να μιλησεις όταν μπορει εσυ εγω η οποιοσδηποτε υποφερει να θελει να μιλησει με αλλα μελη,α να βοηθηθει να βοηθησει.Καποτε ενιωθα αυτό το φορουμ δευτερο μου σπιτι,εμαθα όμως μεσα στο σπιτι μου να με σεβονται.Και να σεβομαι.Ειρωνιες και σαρκασμους σε ένα φορουμ που καποτε ηταν πηγη ζωης,εμπνευσης,καποτε εμπαινες και εβλεπες ποιοι είναι μεσα για να τους πεις ένα καλημερα…και το αποτελεσμα.Το φορουμ φτωχυνε,με κατι νεα μελη που ότι θελουν λενε,ότι να ναι και όπως να ναι…απλα για να βγουν στο τελος πρωτη στα πιο πολλα μηνυματα της ημερας.
> 
> Και ναι που ηταν η διαχειριση όταν επανειλημμένα φωναζαμε να κλειδωθει ένα θεμα;
> Και να βαλει σε ταξη το χαος που επικρατουσε.Και με διαφορα μελη να παιρνουν τον ρολο του «τα ξερω όλα».Κι εγω ειχα αντιθετη αποψη πολλες φορες με αρκετους μα ποτε ποτε δεν μπηκα στην διαδικασια να τσακωθω η να θιξω καποιον.Οτι δεν με γεμιζε απλα δεν εγραφα.Τοσο δυσκολο είναι να μην μιλατε καμια φορα; 
> 
> Και ναι με τα μελη εγω δεν θελω να τσακωθω.Ο καθενας αντιδρουσε και αντιδρα ετσι όπως ενιωθε εκεινη την ωρα..μα η διαχειριση είναι εκει για να προστατευει τα μελη της.Οχι γιατι είναι μικρα παιδια και δεν μπορουν να υποστηριξουν τον εαυτο τους αλλα γιατι καποιοι κατεθεσαν την ψυχη τους.Και θα μου πεις εχεις ευθυνη ηταν γραφεις μεσα σε ένα φορουμ με τοσους χρηστες κλπ.Ναι,σωστα.Μα δεν σημαινει ότι μπορει ο καθενας να κρινει αν ειμαι ψευτικος η όχι.
> 
> Το φορουμ φτωχυνε με την αποχωρηση των μελων του.Και είναι τοσο μα τοσο κριμα..γιατι πραγματικα καποτε όλα ηταν απλα ομορφα και σεμνα.
> ...




\'Ελα αλτερ εδώ είμαι!


Αξίζω να μείνω γιατί έχω γίνει πιο συναισθηματικός και ευαίσθητος τελευταία. Το θυμικόμετρο έδειξε ότι ανέβηκα 5 μονάδες! Αφού να φανταστείς διάβασα το \"όσα παίρνει ο άνεμος\" και έκλαψα.


Επίσης εκκλησιάζομαι κάθε κυριακή αν και την τελευταία φορά χρειάστηκε να με ξωρκίσουν-ρώτα την rain

Περιμένω τηλέφωνο σου και σου υπόσχομαι άπειρες ώρες ευαισθησίας, τρυφερότητας και καθαρού αμόλυντου κλάμματος. Θα φέρω και το αγαπημένο μας βιβλιο CBT καθώς και εκείνα τα ωραία κουλουράκια με την γεμιση prozac  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## arktos

[quote]Originally posted by NikosD. Μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο το γεγονός διάφορα μέλη να ενοχλούνται από τον αποκλεισμό σου και στο ίδιο μήνυμα να αναφέρονται στην απουσία διαχείρισης και στην αναγκαιότητα μιας πιο παρεμβατικής διαχείρισης.[quote/]

επίσης οξύμωρο είναι το γεγονός πως έχει αποκλειστεί μόνο ένα άτομο και δεν έχει γίνει το ίδιο με άλλα.
ίσως ο κρίνο έχει πιο πολλούς \"εχθρούς\" και πέφτανε τα ριπόρτ το ένα μετά το άλλο και ενώ για άλλους όχι.
οπότε ο ένας μαζεύει παρεκτροπές και ο άλλος όχι.
πάντα υπήρχε χαλαρότητα στο φόρουμ, αλλά η άνιση μεταχείριση δεν υπήρχε.

----------


## iberis

Alterego
μήπως τα βλέπεις μονόπλευρα τα πράγματα?
Έχω να σου πω ότι δεν συγκινήθηκα καθόλου!

----------


## begood

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> …Και όταν ανενοχλητα ένα συγκεκριμενο μελος που υποστηριζει ότι κατεχει το χιουμορ και την σατιρα μιλουσε ανενοχλητος για συναισθηματικο κοσμο και για υποκρισια για ένα άλλο μελος που ηταν η διαχειριση να του κλεισει το στομα; Γιατι δεν εφτανε μονο αυτό,ξυπνησαν και αλλοι να υποστηριζουν το ανουσιο «χιουμορ» και τον χλευασμο σε μελη που εβγαλαν την ψυχη τους μεσα σε αυτό το φορουμ. Που ηταν τοτε οι αποκλεισμοι; Όταν επεφταν λολ και λαλ και αχαχα και χουχου και φερτε τα ποπ κορν; και τα +1000 και ότι άλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις από μελη που ουτε καν ειχαν ιδεα τι παει να πει να σεβεσαι; Και ποιος είναι αυτος που μπορει να παιζει τον χιουμοριστα σε ολους εμας και να μπαινεις μεσα στο αγαπητο ως τοτε φορουμ και αντι να βλεπεις ανθρωπους να βοηθανε,να συζητανε (γιατι δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε και τιποτα) εβλεπες ολο τα ιδια ατομα να μιλανε,να κοροιδευουν και να τσακωνονται μεταξυ τους..και που χωρος να μιλησεις όταν μπορει εσυ εγω η οποιοσδηποτε υποφερει να θελει να μιλησει με αλλα μελη,α να βοηθηθει να βοηθησει.Καποτε ενιωθα αυτό το φορουμ δευτερο μου σπιτι,εμαθα όμως μεσα στο σπιτι μου να με σεβονται.Και να σεβομαι.Ειρωνιες και σαρκασμους σε ένα φορουμ που καποτε ηταν πηγη ζωης,εμπνευσης,καποτε εμπαινες και εβλεπες ποιοι είναι μεσα για να τους πεις ένα καλημερα…και το αποτελεσμα.Το φορουμ φτωχυνε,με κατι νεα μελη που ότι θελουν λενε,ότι να ναι και όπως να ναι…απλα για να βγουν στο τελος πρωτη στα πιο πολλα μηνυματα της ημερας.
> 
> Και ναι που ηταν η διαχειριση όταν επανειλημμένα φωναζαμε να κλειδωθει ένα θεμα;
> Και να βαλει σε ταξη το χαος που επικρατουσε.Και με διαφορα μελη να παιρνουν τον ρολο του «τα ξερω όλα».Κι εγω ειχα αντιθετη αποψη πολλες φορες με αρκετους μα ποτε ποτε δεν μπηκα στην διαδικασια να τσακωθω η να θιξω καποιον.Οτι δεν με γεμιζε απλα δεν εγραφα.Τοσο δυσκολο είναι να μην μιλατε καμια φορα; 
> 
> Και ναι με τα μελη εγω δεν θελω να τσακωθω.Ο καθενας αντιδρουσε και αντιδρα ετσι όπως ενιωθε εκεινη την ωρα..μα η διαχειριση είναι εκει για να προστατευει τα μελη της.Οχι γιατι είναι μικρα παιδια και δεν μπορουν να υποστηριξουν τον εαυτο τους αλλα γιατι καποιοι κατεθεσαν την ψυχη τους.Και θα μου πεις εχεις ευθυνη ηταν γραφεις μεσα σε ένα φορουμ με τοσους χρηστες κλπ.Ναι,σωστα.Μα δεν σημαινει ότι μπορει ο καθενας να κρινει αν ειμαι ψευτικος η όχι.
> 
> Το φορουμ φτωχυνε με την αποχωρηση των μελων του.Και είναι τοσο μα τοσο κριμα..γιατι πραγματικα καποτε όλα ηταν απλα ομορφα και σεμνα.




Φιλε αλτερεγκο,
παντα οταν εγραφες, ησουν διαμαντι.....

Ξερεις γραφεις και θυμαμαι, αυτα που υπηρχαν παλια....
τοτε που δεν υπηρχε αναγκη οντως για διαχειριση....
Σημερα τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι, και δεν μπορεις να μην το βλεπεις.

Να σαι καλα για το πολυ ομορφο κειμενο σου.



ΥΓ....... εκοψα το τελος για ευνοητους λογους.

----------


## Boltseed

τα ποπ κορν παντως ηταν δικια μου πατεντα και ειμαι DAMN PROUD OF THEM!!!!!!

και τα εφερνα σε μερη που ειχε θεαμα , πυγμαχια, τζουντο, μαχη.
Και σε παμπολα θεματα γινοταν αυτο , εδω τα flames δινανε και παιρνανε , εδω ατομα απανταγαν σε quotes , γραμμη γραμμη(!!!) μια τρελη αφορμη για επιθεση που ανετα μεταφραζεται σε λογικη \"πετας κοτσανες, σε μηδενιζω, ακομα και μια μια φραση σου να παρω θα σου αποδειξω ευκολα οτι ειναι τιποτενια-ιος\" και αυτο συνεχιζε με ατακες βουλωματος για ωρες τοσο που γινοταν αστειο κατα το δικο μου διεστραμενο χουμορ τουλαχιστον , 

και μετα απο ολο αυτο σε πειραξαν τα σνακς και τα +1000 ?

Αν καποιος FLAMER προσβληθηκε οταν ειπα οτι θα φερω ποπ κορν για να παρακολουθησω τον αγωνα , τοτε να μου το πει να του το ξανακανω..! Ετσι, επειδη κατα βαθος ειμαι πολυ πολυ κακο παιδακι.

 :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> τα ποπ κορν παντως ηταν δικια μου πατεντα και ειμαι DAMN PROUD OF THEM!!!!!!
> 
> και τα εφερνα σε μερη που ειχε θεαμα , πυγμαχια, τζουντο, μαχη.
> Και σε παμπολα θεματα γινοταν αυτο , εδω τα flames δινανε και παιρνανε , εδω ατομα απανταγαν σε quotes , γραμμη γραμμη(!!!) μια τρελη αφορμη για επιθεση που ανετα μεταφραζεται σε λογικη \"πετας κοτσανες, σε μηδενιζω, ακομα και μια μια φραση σου να παρω θα σου αποδειξω ευκολα οτι ειναι τιποτενια\" και αυτο συνεχιζε με ατακες βουλωματος για ωρες τοσο που γινοταν αστειο κατα το δικο μου διεστραμενο χουμορ τουλαχιστον , 
> 
> και μετα απο ολο αυτο σε πειραξαν τα σνακς και τα +1000 ?
> 
> Αν καποιος FLAMER προσβληθηκε οταν ειπα οτι θα φερω ποπ κορν για να παρακολουθησω τον αγωνα , τοτε να μου το πει να του το ξανακανω..! Ετσι, επειδη κατα βαθος ειμαι πολυ πολυ κακο παιδακι.




Ναιιιι ρεεεε μαμωτοοοο! ναιιιι!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRLGs3t0wK0


fighttt the poweerrr! fighttt

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> τα ποπ κορν παντως ηταν δικια μου πατεντα και ειμαι DAMN PROUD OF THEM!!!!!!
> 
> και τα εφερνα σε μερη που ειχε θεαμα , πυγμαχια, τζουντο, μαχη.
> Και σε παμπολα θεματα γινοταν αυτο , εδω τα flames δινανε και παιρνανε , εδω ατομα απανταγαν σε quotes , γραμμη γραμμη(!!!) μια τρελη αφορμη για επιθεση που ανετα μεταφραζεται σε λογικη \"πετας κοτσανες, σε μηδενιζω, ακομα και μια μια φραση σου να παρω θα σου αποδειξω ευκολα οτι ειναι τιποτενια-ιος\" και αυτο συνεχιζε με ατακες βουλωματος για ωρες τοσο που γινοταν αστειο κατα το δικο μου διεστραμενο χουμορ τουλαχιστον , 
> 
> και μετα απο ολο αυτο σε πειραξαν τα σνακς και τα +1000 ?
> 
> Αν καποιος FLAMER προσβληθηκε οταν ειπα οτι θα φερω ποπ κορν για να παρακολουθησω τον αγωνα , τοτε να μου το πει να του το ξανακανω..! Ετσι, επειδη κατα βαθος ειμαι πολυ πολυ κακο παιδακι.


τωρα εσυ γιατι μυγιαστηκες?κ γιατι εμεινες στο ποπ κορν?τοσα ομορφα πραγματα κ δικαια εγραψε..
συμφωνω παντως στα παραπανω που λες..

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> τα ποπ κορν παντως ηταν δικια μου πατεντα και ειμαι DAMN PROUD OF THEM!!!!!!
> 
> και τα εφερνα σε μερη που ειχε θεαμα , πυγμαχια, τζουντο, μαχη.
> ...




Γιατί δεν παίζουμε με τα pop-corn ενώς άνδρα dora

----------


## begood

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> Βρε krino-dude , 
> 
> μπορει να εχεις 1000 δικαια. Δε θα κατσω να το ψαξω αυτο (ειλικρινα, βαριεμαι...) , εισαι και πιο παλιο μελος εδω μεσα , κατι θα ξες παραπανω φανταζομαι.
> 
> παρολα αυτα αυτο που ξερω εγω παραπανω απο εσενα ειναι οτι
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ειλικρινα δεν θα σου απαντουσα,
αλλα δεν θελω να νομιζεις οτι σε απαξιωνω και δεν θελω να υπαρχει κατι που δεν ισχυει.

2 σημεια:


1. χαμενος βγαινει εκεινος που οντως οπως λες συνεχιζει να λειτουργει με εγωισμο και ξεροκεφαλια.
Αντιθετα εκεινος που μπορει να δει λιγο πιο περα και βλεπει τα λαθη του εχει την ευκαιρια να κανει διορθωτικες κινησεις.

Αλλα θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να παω με τα νερα των διαχειριστων και να μην μιλαω για να με συγχωρεσουν?
Σκεψου λιγο παραπανω αν εχει νοημα αυτο που λες....



2. Κοτζαμ αντμινιστρατορας?
θα σου πω κατι, τον συγκεκριμενο αντμινιστρατορα δεν θα τον εβαζα ουτε για να μου χωριζει τις κοτες στο κοτετσι οταν πλακωνονται με τον κοκκορα, την αλλη μερα δεν θα ειχα ουτε ενα αυγο για δειγμα....
Μπορει να τον επελεγα για οτι αλλο θες εκτος απο αυτο.

Οτι ειπα, το ειπα πρωτον για το καλο του φορουμ, και δευτερο επειδη προσωπικα εκτιμω τον νικο σαν ανθρωπο.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι οποιον εκτιμουμε του λεμε ναι σε οτι λεει, αλλα οτι του επισημαινουμε τα λαθη του.

----------


## arktos

κρίνο, έγινες best-seller...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alterego

iberis 

Τα βλεπω μονοπλευρα; Μα δεν λεω κατι παραπανω απο οτι ειναι ηδη γραμμενο.Και απο οτι εχει γραφτει στα τοσα χρονια που ειμαι μελος.Και εννοω και κατι καλες παλιες εποχες

Ναι φιλε Κρινο καποτε δεν ειχες αναγκη την διαχειριση ουτε κανεναν να σε διωξει.Δεν υπηρχε κατι για να συμβει κατι τετοιο.
Κριμα...τα μελη που αποχωρησαν ισως θα επρεπε να ξαναγυρισουν πισω.Μονο ετσι θα τελειωσει αυτο που συμβαινει.

Σε ενοχλησε η δικια σου αταχα που την ειπα; Τα ποπ κορν; και εμεινες εκει; Οταν καποια μερα σε παρει και εσενα το ρεμα θα σου αρεσε να λεω κατι τετοιο;

Το προβλημα δεν ειναι ουτε τα χαχα ουτε τα ποπ κορν.Μα η ειρωνια που κρυβεται πισω απο το ολο σκηνικο.Και οχι μονοπλευρα δεν τα βλεπω.Τα πραγματα μιλανε απο μονα τους.

----------


## PETRAN

Krino σοβαρά, μήπως το έχεις πάρει πολύ υπερβολικά το θέμα? Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η ζωή σου είναι εδώ καθαρά. Ίσως επειδή είναι ΄το μόνο μέρος που μπορεί να προβάλεις το ego σου και να είσαι κάποιος. Έστω ένα nick-name σε μια οθόνη. Μήπως αυτός ο σύντομος αποκλεισμός να γίνει αφορμή για να βρεις κάποιο αληθινό σκοπό στην ζωή σου? Εννοώ στον κανονικό κόσμο? Εμένα να σου πω αν μου καναν αποκλεισμό θα μου άρεσε γιατί αρκετές φορές το site γίνεται αφορμή για να μην κάνω άλλα σημαντικά πράγματα.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> iberis 
> 
> Τα βλεπω μονοπλευρα; Μα δεν λεω κατι παραπανω απο οτι ειναι ηδη γραμμενο.Και απο οτι εχει γραφτει στα τοσα χρονια που ειμαι μελος.Και εννοω και κατι καλες παλιες εποχες
> 
> Ναι φιλε Κρινο καποτε δεν ειχες αναγκη την διαχειριση ουτε κανεναν να σε διωξει.Δεν υπηρχε κατι για να συμβει κατι τετοιο.
> Κριμα...τα μελη που αποχωρησαν ισως θα επρεπε να ξαναγυρισουν πισω.Μονο ετσι θα τελειωσει αυτο που συμβαινει.
> 
> Σε ενοχλησε η δικια σου αταχα που την ειπα; Τα ποπ κορν; και εμεινες εκει; Οταν καποια μερα σε παρει και εσενα το ρεμα θα σου αρεσε να λεω κατι τετοιο;
> ...



Οι πιο πολλοί που αποχώρησαν γύρισαν πίσω. Και ναι εντάξει συγνώμη που γελάμε που και που και τα παίρνουμε τα πράγματα χαλαρά και καυστικά (και με τον εαυτό μου προσωπικά) χωρίς να βάζουμε όοοολοοο το αβάσταχτο βάρος του κόσμου σε ένα ιντερνετ γραφόμενο και να ζούμε στην cyber μιζέρια.

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by begood_
> 
> 1. χαμενος βγαινει εκεινος που οντως οπως λες συνεχιζει να λειτουργει με εγωισμο και ξεροκεφαλια.
> Αντιθετα εκεινος που μπορει να δει λιγο πιο περα και βλεπει τα λαθη του εχει την ευκαιρια να κανει διορθωτικες κινησεις.
> 
> Αλλα θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να παω με τα νερα των διαχειριστων και να μην μιλαω για να με συγχωρεσουν?
> Σκεψου λιγο παραπανω αν εχει νοημα αυτο που λες....


εγω μια χαρα σκεφτομαι αν αυτα που λεω εχουν ή δεν εχουν νοημα. Παρολα αυτα σκεψου και εσυ επισης κατα ποσο κινητρο δινεις σε καποιον να κανει διορθωτικες κινησεις και να δει μεσα απο τα οποια πιθανα λαθη του την στιγμη που τον αποκαλεις

-ανικανο
-αχρηστο



.
Και δεν ειπα να μην μιλας με τους διαχειριστες, ειπα να πας με τα νερα τους. Αλλα με την ειλικρινη σημασια της εννοιας, οχι με την fake. Δοκιμασε να δεις οτι βλεπουν, να ακουσεις οτι ακουν.Αυτο εννοω να προσπαθησεις να τους καταλαβεις. Και αν τους καταλαβεις ισως και να σε ακουσουν κιολας. απλο.

Αν εσυ ησουν διαχειριστης και ενα μελος -μη ρωτας γιατι!!!!) σε ειχε κουρασει παρα πολυ πολυ πολυ , σε ειχε τσαντισει, σε αγνοουσε, και συν τις αλλοις σε αποκαλουσε ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ , ποιες θα ηταν οι πιθανοτητες μεσα σε ενα τετοιο κλιμα να εχεις ορεξη να κανεις διαλογο μαζι του και λιγη αυτοκριτικη σε εσενα? 

Εσυ τωρα αυτη την στιγμη μπορει να σκεφτεσαι να απαντησεις , 

\"πολλες\"

,

αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι ομως ιδιοι.



.

δε θελω να το κουρασω αλλο το θεμα,


αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι με αυτο σου το θεμα που ανοιξες, κατα την γνωμη μου τουλαχιστον (who cares) , που βριζεις τον αλλο δημσοσια, μολις εχασες και το τελευταιο δικιο που ειχες περα απο τις οποιες πιθανοτητες να σωσεις την κατασταση.


bolt out

(και σε αυτο το σημειο μπορεις ανετα να ξεκινησεις να με \"μισεις\")

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> Σε ενοχλησε η δικια σου αταχα που την ειπα; Τα ποπ κορν; και εμεινες εκει; Οταν καποια μερα σε παρει και εσενα το ρεμα θα σου αρεσε να λεω κατι τετοιο;


Οταν ερθει η ημερα που θα κανω flames και που θα απανταω για σελιδες ολοκληρες με quotes γραμμη γραμμη κανοντας αγωνα με τον αλλο οχι για να αποδειξω το οτι εχω δικιο, αλλα για να αποδειξω οτι εχει αδικο ο αλλος προτιστως(!) ,

τοτε ναι

θελω οχι μονο να τρως ποπ κορν, αλλα να μου τα πετας κιολας.


πλιζ.

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> iberis 
> 
> Τα βλεπω μονοπλευρα; Μα δεν λεω κατι παραπανω απο οτι ειναι ηδη γραμμενο.Και απο οτι εχει γραφτει στα τοσα χρονια που ειμαι μελος.Και εννοω και κατι καλες παλιες εποχες
> ...


Οχι δεν γυρισαν πισω...και αυτο το φορουμ τους χρειαζεται.
Ειμαι και εγω ανθρωπος με χιουμορ και με γελιο και μου αρεσει και μερικες φορες λειπει απο το φορουμ αυτο.Θυμαμαι μαλιστα διαφορα θεματα που ανοιγαν μελη με πολυ ομορφο τροπο να φτιαχναμε την ημερα μας..με παιχνιδι η με τραγουδια η με οτιδηποτε..μα οχι εις βαρος κανενος.Δεν θιγοταν καποιος.Δεν στιγματιζε κανεναν.Αν οντως θες να το προσφερεις αυτο να το κανεις ναι και καλα θα κανεις και θα με βρεις να το κανω και εγω μαζι σου,μα οχι με τον τροπο που γινοταν εκεινες τις ημερες στο θεμα καποιου μελους.Και αναφερες μαλιστα οτι κανεις απλα χιουμορ και οτι ο αλλος δεν καταμβαινει απο χιουμορ.

Δεν βαζουμε ολο το αβασταχτο βαρος σε ενα ιντερνετ.Ολοι εχουμε ζωη εκει εξω.Καποτε ναι περνουσα ωρες εδωμεσα και ποτε δεν μετανιωσα.Το ειχα αναγκη.Αυτο δεν κρατουσε ομως πολυ καιρο.Ειχα αναγκη να μπαινω και να συνομιλω με τον κοσμο εδω.Με απελευθερωνε με βοηθησε σε πολυ δυσκολες στιγμες που οι \"εξω\" αδυνατουσαν.

Το βαρος παιφτει οταν εφτασε στο σημειο να εκτιθετε ενα μελος με ολα οσα εγραψε εδωμεσα,οπως και εγω και αλλοι.Ναι θιγεσαι.
δεν ειναι ολα τοσο απλο για να γινονται τοσο επιφανειακα.

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> Σε ενοχλησε η δικια σου αταχα που την ειπα; Τα ποπ κορν; και εμεινες εκει; Οταν καποια μερα σε παρει και εσενα το ρεμα θα σου αρεσε να λεω κατι τετοιο;
> 
> ...


Ξερεις πιο ειναι το ζητημα; οτι απο ολο το κειμενο κολλησες εκει.
Δεν εχω κατι εναντιον σου.Ουτε καν θυμαμαι αν εσυ ειπες την κουβεντα.Γιατι το παιρνεις προσωπικα;Δεν εθιξα εσενα η τα ποπ κορν.Εθιξα το γεγονος οτι ενω γινοταν τοσος χαμος,ανθρωποι ενιωθαν εντονα συναισθηματα καποιος πεταχτηκε να πει οτι λειπουν τα ποπ κορν.Και σε ρωτω...τοση πλακα ειχε;

Και οχι δεν θα στα πεταω.Αν εχω αλλη αποψη με εσενα ισως την πω αν με ενδιαφερει το θεμα.Αν μου την σπαει οτι κανεις απλα αγνοω,δεν γραφω,δεν μιλαω...ειναι απλο

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Από όλους που είπαν ότι θα φύγουν 3 άτομα τελικά έφυγαν-όπως φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα- μόνιμα. Ξέρεις και εσύ ποια είναι αυτά. Όλοι οι άλλοι που είπαν ότι θα φύγουν είτε γύρισαν για τα καλά είτε έρχονται και φεύγουν κατα καιρούς. Μερικοί από από αυτούς που έρχονται πιο αραιά ίσως απλά να μην το έχουν τόσο ανάγκη πλέον και από όσο γνωρίζω για μερικά άτομα, έτσι είναι. Οπότε σε καμια περίπτωση δεν έγινε κάποια μαζική \"έξοδος του μεσολογγίου\" από όλα τα \"καλά μέλη\". 


Και μην φέρνεις εκείνο το θέμα τότε γιατί η πλακίτσα που έκανα εγώ (άσχετα αν τα καυστικά σχόλεια που έκανα τότε τα παιρναν κάποιοι σαν τις μεγαλύτερες προσβολές) σε σχέση με τις εντελώς άστοχες κατηγορίες που έτρωγα όπως \"σεξιστής\", \"ρατσιστής\" και πολλά άλλα δεν ήταν και τόσο συμμετρικά...άστο καλύτερα εκείνο το περιστατικό και επέτρεψε μου να έχω μεγάλες αμφιβολίες για την ουσιαστική \"ευαισθησία\" κάποιων ατόμων. Γιατί ότι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός...


Όσο για τις \"παλιές καλές εποχές\" προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι νοσταλγία και υπερ-τίμηση και τίποτα άλλο. Έχω ψάξει παλιότερα ποστς και θρεντς κατα καιρούς και έχω δει τα χιλια κακά. Επέτρεψε μου να έχω αμφιβολίες για το πόσο \"καλύτερα\"- αντικειμενικά μιλώντας- ήταν παλιά. Μπορώ να σου φέρω περιόδους με απίστευτα τρολλς όπως ονούφριος, πανικούλα, πανος12345, σύφης, σταβροσκαρ και τα χίλια κακά της μοίρας μου και ακόμα και παλιότερες εποχές που αν και η \"περίοδος των μεγάλων τρολλς\" δεν υπήρχε, υπήρχαν συχνές διενέξεις και προσβολές και ότι άλλο θες. Σκέψου αν αυτό που λες στέκει αντικειμενικά η αν είσαι προδιαθετημένος να νομίζεις ότι ήταν έτσι λόγω του ότι είχες κάποιους στενούς φίλους/φίλες εδώ μέσα (που τυχαίνει να ήταν αυτοί που έφυγαν μόνιμα) που μοιραζόσασταν στα δικά σας θρεντς της ανησυχίες σας (που μπορεί να ήταν παρόμοιες).

----------


## Alterego

Ναι ισως να μην το εχουν αναγκη πια.Δεν ειπα οτι εκαναν ολοι εξοδο μαζικη.Μα καποια μελη εφυγαν για την εν λογω κατασταση.Και νομιζω και εσυ ξερεις πολυ καλα.

Ουτε θελω να φερω το θεμα ξανα στο προσκηνιο,ουτε ειναι καλο να μιλαμε για μελη που δεν ειναι μεσα.Μα λεω την αποψη μου και για το πως ειδα εκεινη την περιπτωση.Και ηταν πολυ ασχημη η κατασταση.Εστω αν εσυ η οποιοσδηποτε την ειδα τοσο χαλαρα για να κανει και καυστικα αστεια.Μα ναι εφαγες και εσυ κατηγοριες,γιατι ετσι ηταν και ειναι τωρα η φυση αυτη του φορουμ.Ασε με εμενα να ξερω καλυτερα για την ουσιαστικη ευαισθησια καποιων ατομων.Και αν εσενα δεν σου αρμοζαν τετοιοι ανθρωποι δεν επρεπε καν να ασχοληθεις.Η και αργοτερα οταν σε πηρε το ρεμα η εβαλες τον εαυτο σου μεσα να το σταματουσες.Οσο συνεχιζοταν τοσο χειροτερευε.Και το κακο ηταν οτι εβλεπαν και αλλα μελη τι γινοταν και επαιρναν ολη θεση και ολα και καλα γνωριζαν..

Υπερ-τιμηση; Σαφως δεν βιωσαμε το ιδιο με αυτο το φορουμ.Και παλι ασε με να γνωριζω για μενα καλυτερα το πως ενιωθα εγω οταν ημουν εδωμεσα.Δεν μπηκα να περασω την ωρα μου και να λεω αστεια.Υπηρχε λογος.Και τοτε με βοηθουσε.Ασχετως αν ειναι απλα καλωδια.Εσυ μπηκες σε αυτα τα ποστσ και τα ειδες,εγω μπηκα σε δικα μου με αλλα μελη και σε πληροφορω καμια αντιπαλοτητα δεν υπηρχε.Σε αυτα που λες απλα δεν λαμβανα μερος,δεν με αγγιζαν.Σου ειπα αλλωστε γιατι μπηκα εδωμεσα..Και θυμαμαι πως τον τελευταιο αναμιση χρονο αρχισε ολο αυτο.Τοτε πραγματικα δεν χρειαζοταν διαχειριση.

Μιλαω συναισθηματικα.Τι να μιλησω αντικειμενικα;Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ολο αυτο ισως ηταν φανταστικο.Εμενα με στηριξαν και με βοηθησαν ατομα...και τα ευγνωμονω

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Όσο για τις \"παλιές καλές εποχές\" προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι νοσταλγία και υπερ-τίμηση και τίποτα άλλο. Έχω ψάξει παλιότερα ποστς και θρεντς κατα καιρούς και έχω δει τα χιλια κακά. Επέτρεψε μου να έχω αμφιβολίες για το πόσο \"καλύτερα\"- αντικειμενικά μιλώντας- ήταν παλιά. Μπορώ να σου φέρω περιόδους με απίστευτα τρολλς όπως ονούφριος, πανικούλα, πανος12345, σύφης, σταβροσκαρ και τα χίλια κακά της μοίρας μου και ακόμα και παλιότερες εποχές που αν και η \"περίοδος των μεγάλων τρολλς\" δεν υπήρχε, υπήρχαν συχνές διενέξεις και προσβολές και ότι άλλο θες.



αυτο υπαρχει και σε πολλες διαφορετικες βερσιονς στις ζωες μας!

λεμε

-τι ωραιος που ηταν ο στρατος...
και θυμομαστε μονο τον χαβαλε και την πλακα και οχι τοτε που περασαμε τα 1000 μυρια και μετραγαμε τις μερες πως και πως να τελειωσουν

-τι ωραια που ηταν στο σχολειο...
και θυμομαστε μονο τα διαλειματα, τα love stories,τις πλακες στην ταξη, τους συμμαθητες μας , και ξεχναμε το μαρτυριο του να ξυπναμε επι 10 χρονια 7 το πρωι για να κατσουμε σαν φυλακισμενοι ολοι μαζι σε θρανια 9 μηνες τον χρονο, τις συναντησεις γονεων, το αγχος πανελληνιων, τους school bullies.

-τι ωραια που ηταν τοτε που ημασταν μικρα..
και θυμομαστε το παγωτο που παιρναμε μικρα απο τον κυριο αντρεα, το κυνηγητο, το κρυφτο, τα παιχνιδια, και οτιδηποτε προβληματα υπηρχαν σπιτι (οικονομικα,κοινωνικα πχ) που μας κανανε στην πραγματικοτητα την ζωη ασχημη, τα ξεχναμε μονομιας.





.
.

το ξερω, ασχετο-σχετικο με το θεμα, αλλα ολο αυτο μου θυμισε την ταση που εχουμε στις αναμνησεις μας να κραταμε μια \"γενικη\" εικονα.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ναι ισως να μην το εχουν αναγκη πια.Δεν ειπα οτι εκαναν ολοι εξοδο μαζικη.Μα καποια μελη εφυγαν για την εν λογω κατασταση.Και νομιζω και εσυ ξερεις πολυ καλα.
> 
> Ουτε θελω να φερω το θεμα ξανα στο προσκηνιο,ουτε ειναι καλο να μιλαμε για μελη που δεν ειναι μεσα.Μα λεω την αποψη μου και για το πως ειδα εκεινη την περιπτωση.Και ηταν πολυ ασχημη η κατασταση.Εστω αν εσυ η οποιοσδηποτε την ειδα τοσο χαλαρα για να κανει και καυστικα αστεια.Μα ναι εφαγες και εσυ κατηγοριες,γιατι ετσι ηταν και ειναι τωρα η φυση αυτη του φορουμ.Ασε με εμενα να ξερω καλυτερα για την ουσιαστικη ευαισθησια καποιων ατομων.Και αν εσενα δεν σου αρμοζαν τετοιοι ανθρωποι δεν επρεπε καν να ασχοληθεις.Η και αργοτερα οταν σε πηρε το ρεμα η εβαλες τον εαυτο σου μεσα να το σταματουσες.Οσο συνεχιζοταν τοσο χειροτερευε.Και το κακο ηταν οτι εβλεπαν και αλλα μελη τι γινοταν και επαιρναν ολη θεση και ολα και καλα γνωριζαν..
> 
> Υπερ-τιμηση; Σαφως δεν βιωσαμε το ιδιο με αυτο το φορουμ.Και παλι ασε με να γνωριζω για μενα καλυτερα το πως ενιωθα εγω οταν ημουν εδωμεσα.Δεν μπηκα να περασω την ωρα μου και να λεω αστεια.Υπηρχε λογος.Και τοτε με βοηθουσε.Ασχετως αν ειναι απλα καλωδια.Εσυ μπηκες σε αυτα τα ποστσ και τα ειδες,εγω μπηκα σε δικα μου με αλλα μελη και σε πληροφορω καμια αντιπαλοτητα δεν υπηρχε.Σε αυτα που λες απλα δεν λαμβανα μερος,δεν με αγγιζαν.Σου ειπα αλλωστε γιατι μπηκα εδωμεσα..Και θυμαμαι πως τον τελευταιο αναμιση χρονο αρχισε ολο αυτο.Τοτε πραγματικα δεν χρειαζοταν διαχειριση.
> 
> Μιλαω συναισθηματικα.Τι να μιλησω αντικειμενικα;Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ολο αυτο ισως ηταν φανταστικο.Εμενα με στηριξαν και με βοηθησαν ατομα...και τα ευγνωμονω





Γιατί δηλαδή, τώρα μπαίνουμε μόνο να περάσουμε την ώρα μας και να πούμε αστεία? Νομίζω ότι όλα τα θέματα δουλεύουν ρολόι. Καινούργια μέλη μπαίνουν σχεδόν σε καθημενρινή βάση, λένε τα προβλήματα τους και υπάρχουν πάντα άτομα που θα τους απαντήσουν. Στο \"γενικά\" είχε ξεφύγει η κατάσταση και είχε γίνει ποιο \"χα-χα-χου-χου\" όπως υποτιμητικά δείχνεις να το λες. Λες και το γέλιο δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει ακόμα και σε ένα τέτοιο φορουμ που ίσα ίσα νομίζω ότι εδώ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει για να \"χαλαρώνουμε\" που και που. Ακόμα και με τα ποπ-κορν και τις αστείες photo και ατάκες που και που. Αυτά όμως γίνονται στα ανάλογα θέματα δεν θα μπει κάποιος στο \"κατάθλιψη\" η στο \"ΙΨΔ\" και θα τον κοροιδέψει κάποιος. 

Το φορουμ αυτό πάντα είχε προβλήματα καβγάδων. Και είναι λογικό γιατί άμα έχεις στρες, χαμηλή διάθεση κλπ. θα βγει πιο εύκολα επιθετικότητα αυτή είναι η αλήθεια. Και θυμάμαι εποχές που ήταν όλοι σαν τον κρινο και γράφαν ροζ επι ροζ σειρών και γραμμάτων με κατηγορίες και προσβολές για το ποιος έφταιγε για πλασματικές διενέξεις εικονικών συγκρούσεων των \"cyber-ΕΓΩ\"-μια άρρωστη εντελώς κατάσταση κατα την γνώμη μου στα πλαίσια ενώς φορουμ. Χίλιες φορές να πετάξεις μαι ατάκα η μια χαζομαρούλα για ποπ-κορν να λήξει εκεί, παρα να κάθεσαι να \"πολεμάς\" με φαντάσματα και στο τέλος να χαλιέσαι περισσότερο σε ένα φορουμ-τι ειρωνία- ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. 

Εσύ έχεις κάθε δίκιο να αισθάνεσαι παραπονεμένος γιατί έχασες τις/τους στενούς φίλες/φίλους εδώ μέσα και ίσως και την δικιά σας γωνία, όμως δυστυχώς αυτό το φορουμ ήταν πάντα έτσι, με καβγάδες και τόνους σειρών επι σειρων με πλασματικά debates, βρισιές και κατηγορίες. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως καλύτερα τώρα, γιατί ακριβώς υπάρχουν τα ποπ-κορν και τα χιχιχουχου να θυμίζουν ότι αυτό είναι φορουμ και όχι η αρένα. Άσχετα αν δεν τα έβλεπες εσύ τόσο γιατί είχες την δικιά σου γωνία. Απλά σου φαίνεται τώρα πιο πολύ γιατί αυτή η γωνία που είχες δεν υπάρχει πλεον (επειδή έτυχε να αποχωρίσουν τα άτομα που μιλούσες)


Κατα τα άλλα δεν νομίζω ότι το φορουμ σαν σύνολο έχει \"Χαλάσει\", σε καμια περίπτωση. Τα θέμάτα όλα βοήθειας τρέχουν κανονικά.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Αυτά όμως γίνονται στα ανάλογα θέματα δεν θα μπει κάποιος στο \"κατάθλιψη\" η στο \"ΙΨΔ\" και θα τον κοροιδέψει κάποιος. 
> 
> Το φορουμ αυτό πάντα είχε προβλήματα καυγάδων. Και είναι λογικό γιατί άμα έχεις στρες, χαμηλή διάθεση κλπ. θα βγει πιο εύκολα επιθετικότητα αυτή είναι η αλήθεια. Και θυμάμαι εποχές που ήταν όλοι σαν τον κρινο και γράφαν ροζ επι ροζ σειρών και γραμμάτων με κατηγορίες και προσβολές για το ποιος έφτεγε-μια άρρωστη εντελώς κατάσταση κατα την γνώμη μου στα πλαίσια ενώς φορουμ. Χίλιες φορές να πετάξεις μαι ατάκα η μια χαζομαρούλα για ποπ-κορν παρα να κάθεσαι να \"πολεμάς\" με φαντάσματα και στο τέλος να χαλιέσαι περισσότερο σε ένα φορουμ-τι ειρωνία- ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης.


Mαλλον τα βλεπεις λιγο μεροληπτικα τα πραγματα. Πριν πεταξει ο καθενας την εξυπναδα του για καποιον αλλο, ποσο οφφ ειναι ο καθε ενας, ας κοιτταξει πρωτα την δικη του συμπεριφορα.

Κατα αρχην, οχι: δεν γραφαμε καποτε ΟΛΟΙ σειρουλες ροζ ή πρασινες γραμμες κατηγορωντας αλλους. Η κατα συρροη γενικευση/ισοπεδωση δεν ξερω ποιον εξυπηρετει κ γιατι αραγε....

Κατα δευτερον: τα ποπ κορν κ οι ειρωνιες, οι ταχα μου πανεξυπνες φωτογραφιουλες και σχολια για τις αποψεις και τα προσωπα ανθρωπων που δεν συμπαθουμε για τους οποιους λογους δεν ειναι καθολου λιγοτερο προσβλητικα απο αλλου τυπου λεκτικες επιθεσεις.

Και φυσικα ΟΛΑ αυτα λαμβανουν χωρα σε ολα τα θεματα και οχι μονο στα Γενικα (λες και η κατηγορια, μας δινει το ελευθερο να προσβαλλουμε ή οχι ανθρωπους).

----------


## Alterego

Μην με παρεξηγεις.Δεν ειπα σε καμια περιπτωση οτι δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει το γελιο και η πλακα.Σου ειπα ειμαι ανθρωπος με αρκετο γελιο και μου αρεσει πολυ.Μα εχει διαφορα πως το χρησιμοποιεις και ποτε.Εγω εθιξα την \"πλακα\" που γινοταν σε συγκεκριμενο θεμα οπως και σε ενα αλλο θεμα που μελος εγραψε πως θα αποχωρησει.Ακομη και αναμιση μηνα πριν εμπαινε οποιος ηθελε και εκανε \"πλακες\". Σε μελη που θα το ξαναπω εδωσαν και καταθεσαν την ψυχη τους.Γενμικα ειναι ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης που θα τα εχει ολα,δεν αμφιβαλλω.Και καβγαδες και παρεξηγησεις και γελιο και κλαμα.Ειναι ολα μεσα στην ζωη μας,μα καπου εχει και ορια.Δεν κατηγορω αποκλειστικα εσενα αλλα το οτι ξεπεραστηκαν καποια ορια και η διαχειριση ηταν απων να σταματησει οταν η κατασταση εχανε τον ελεγχο.Και ξερεις καλα πως η \"πλακα\" που γινοταν ηταν μερος σε θεμα πολυ μα πολυ σημαντικο για καποια μελη.Και στο ειπα και πιο πανω να γινεται πλακα μα χωρις να θιγεται κανενας.Μπορει εσυ να θεωρεις οτι αν ριξεις μια τετοια ατακα θα χαλαρωση η κατασταση,μα δεν εβλεπες πως ολα γινοταν χειρτοτερα.Γιατι ναι αν καποιος μου την πει εστω και με μια \"πλακα\" εγω θα απαντω και παει λεγοντας.Και οταν εχεις στρες και χαμηλη διαθεση πολλα μπορουν να συμβουν,σε δικα μου θεματα και στα μελη που ειχα επικοινωνια ομως δεν υπηρξε καμια παρεξηγηση.Ναι ισως να ειναι η γωνια μου...ετσι ειναι.Ετσι ηθελα να το κρατησω.Σου ειπα μπηκα για ενα συγκεκριμενο λογο,οχι να περνω απλα την ωρα μου.Εχει πολλους τροπους να περασεις την ωρα σου.Μα αληθεια εκεινα τα υποτιθεμενα αστεια ηταν για σενα πλακες;

Οχι δεν τα βλεπω επειδη εχασα την γωνια μου.Με τους ανθρωπους που εφυγαν μπορω να τους βρω και αλλου.Εχασε την ομορφια του το φορουμ.Και καμια φορα η πλακα απλα δεν μπορει να ειναι οπλο του καθενος.Και η σιωπη ειναι χρυση καποιες φορες...Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο.Δεν νιωθω παραπονεμενος,νιωθω ομως να συμβαινει κατι που με ενοχλει γιαυτο και αποφασισα να γραψω ξανα.

Ολα τα θεματα δουλευουν ρολοι;..κατι βλεπεις που δεν βλεπω φαινεται.

----------


## parizakiyfantis

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> όμως δυστυχώς αυτό το φορουμ ήταν πάντα έτσι, με καβγάδες και τόνους σειρών επι σειρων με πλασματικά debates, βρισιές και κατηγορίες.


στο εχω ξαναπει,
αλλα δεν το καταλαβες.
Πολυ απλα δεν ηταν ετσι,
οι ονουφριοι, οι σταυροικαρ και οι λοιποι που σκεφτεσαι δεν ειχαν σχεση με την ροη του φορουμ.
Αν ασχολιοταν κανεις το εκανε μονο και μονο μπας και ξεκουμπιστουν.

Θα σου πω προσθετικα δυο πραγματα:

το πρωτο,
παλια υπηρχαν οι ανοικτες συναντησεις,
γιατι νομιζεις καταργηθηκαν?

το δευτερο,
μιλας και γραφεις για μια κατασταση την οποια ναι μεν διαβαζεις αλλα δεν την εχεις ζησει.
Αρκετοι απο αυτοι που μπορει να διαπληκτιζομαστε, σε ασχετο χρονο πιναμε και καμια μπυριτσα οποτε καθοταν.
Για αυτο λοιπον με το να διαβαζεις δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταλαβεις το κλιμα της εποχης ουτε να καταταλαβεις τι σου λεει ο αλτερ.







ΥΓ....... νικο, σταματα να μου μπλοκαρεις τα λογκιν,
εκτος απο κουραστικο κατανταει απο φαρσα εως τραγωδια.
Θα σου προτεινα να αφησεις τα κουμπακια, και να διαβασεις τι γραφει ο κοσμος.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Αυτά όμως γίνονται στα ανάλογα θέματα δεν θα μπει κάποιος στο \"κατάθλιψη\" η στο \"ΙΨΔ\" και θα τον κοροιδέψει κάποιος. 
> 
> ...




Προφανώς το \"ΟΛΟΙ\" δεν το εννοούσα στην κυριολεξία, ήταν υπερβολή, το έγραψα για μιλήσω για την συχνότητα αυτών των καταστάσεων που ήταν πολύ πιο μεγάλη παλιά σε σχέση με τώρα. Όσο για τις φωτογραφιούλες και η ζωγραφική μου (που είναι ύψιστη παρακαλώ!) στα πλαίσια ενώς θρεντ (συνήθως στο γενικά που ανοίχτηκε για να εξελιχθούν διάφορα-όχι τόσο σοβαρά-πράγματα) που δεν είναι σοβαρό η ανοίχτηκε για να γίνουν καβγάδες (όπως και είχε ανοίξει πάρα πολλά τέτοια ο κρίνο τελευταία) δεν υπάρχει κατ εμέ κανένα κακό και αν βλέπεις εσύ κακό είναι ολοδικό σου πρόβλημα και όχι δικό μου. Ζωγράφισε με και εσύ σε ένα ανάλογο θρεντ ίσως να νιώσεις καλύτερα.


Και φυσικά ΟΛΑ αυτά δεν λαμβάνουν χώρα σε ΟΛΑ τα θρεντ. Δεν νομίζω αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε οποιοδήποτε θέμα και αν πάρεις-θες άγχος-φοβίες? Θες ΙΨΔ? Θες διπολική? Θες ψυχώσεις?- θα έχει μέσα φωτογραφιούλες, ποπ-κορν και χαβαλέ.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Όσο για τις φωτογραφιούλες και η ζωγραφική μου (που είναι ύψιστη παρακαλώ!) στα πλαίσια ενώς θρεντ (συνήθως στο γενικά που ανοίχτηκε για να εξελιχθούν διάφορα-όχι τόσο σοβαρά-πράγματα) που δεν είναι σοβαρό η ανοίχτηκε για να γίνουν καβγάδες (όπως και είχε ανοίξει πάρα πολλά τέτοια ο κρίνο τελευταία) δεν υπάρχει κατ εμέ κανένα κακό και αν βλέπεις εσύ κακό είναι ολοδικό σου πρόβλημα και όχι δικό μου. Ζωγράφισε με και εσύ σε ένα ανάλογο θρεντ ίσως να νιώσεις καλύτερα.


Δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να φωτογραφισω εσενα ή καποιον αλλο στο οποιο θρεντ. 

Για τα σχετικα με τις φωτογραφιες, φυσικα κ δεν αναφερομαι ουτε στα γενικα ουτε στα θεματα που εχουν ανοιχτει για καυγαδες. 

Το πνευμα ειρωνιας, προσβολης εχει πολυ εντονη χροια ειτε με φωτογραφιες, ειτε χωρις. Ειτε στα \"ΓΕΝΙΚΑ\" ειτε εκτος των γενικων θεματων. Ειτε δινεται η αφορμη, ειτε οχι. Τα παραδειγματα ειναι πολλα. Τωρα, ο καθενας θυμαται οτι θελει οτι μπορει ή οτι συμφερει ωστε να προασπιστει τις αποψεις του (μαλλον).

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_2_
> Δεν ξερω λεπτομερως το θεμα και τι παιχτηκε αλλα με βαση μια σφαιρικη αντιληψη που έχω, πιστευω οτι αδίκως εφαγε μπαν ο Κρινο. Οτι και να εγινε ηταν ισως (για μενα παντα) αν οχι το κορυφαιο, απο τα κορυφαια άτομα στο φόρουμ απο άποψη ποιότητας και εξυπνάδας. Πάντα ετοιμόλογος μπορούσε να βαλει τον καθενα στη θεση του και δεν σηκωνε μυγα στο σπαθι του. Ισως αυτο στη τελικη να τον οδηγησε και στον αποκλεισμο... Κριμα NikosD ειλικρινα λυπάμαι για την αποφαση σου αυτη. Αλήθεια μονος σου αποφασισες και διεταξες? Δεν ειναι δυνατο να ριξεις μπαν σε μελος σαν το κρινο. Που εχει περασει ποσες ατελειωτες ωρες εδω μεσα για να απαντησει και βοηθησει τον καθε πικραμενο. Σαν να μην σεβεσαι τον κοπο του πιστευω εγω. Αυτα απο μενα.


πολυ σωστα! συμφωνω, ο κρινο προσφερει πολλα στο φορουμ κ ειναι απαραιτητος! αν τωρα τελευταια ασχοληθηκε λιγο περισσοτερο με τα γκομενικα βαλανε κ αλλα κατινακια το χερακι τους και ξεφυγε το παραγμα, οπως κ ναχει ομως ειναι οξυδερκης κ εχει χιουμορ!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by parizakiyfantis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι τι λες τώρα, \"ότι έγινε έγινε για να ξεκουμπηστούν\" μα τα πιο πολλά που γινόντουσαν όταν μπαιναν αυτοί ήταν γύρω από αυτούς. Η πανικούλα σε μια φάση είχε μονοπωλήσει πολλά θρεντς. Θυμάμαι κάτι κολοσσιαία κείμενα. Το νούμερο των λέξεων που γραφόντουσαν σε αυτά τα θέματα (ίσως και από εμάς δεν θυμάμαι τώρα) ήταν σίγουρο μεγαλύτερο από όλα τα θρεντ υποστήριξης μαζί. Μια ζωή σε θυμάμαι να γράφεις σειρές επι σειρών σε debates, βαλτα κάτω να δεις πόσα είναι αυτά σε σχέση με τα ποστς υποστήριξης (και δεν βγάζω τον εαυτό μου από αυτό. Το έχω κάνει και εγώ στο παρελθόν). 

Πάντα είχε πρόβλημα αυτό το φορουμ. Ακόμα και πριν από τα μεγάλα τρολλς στην αρχή αρχή θυμάμαι ένα άτομο με διπολική που έμπαινε από κρήτη και έγραφε να σταματήσουν οι συνεχείς καβγάδες. Δεν άλλαξε το φορουμ, εσύ άλλαξες. Τα άτομα που έμπαινες απλά δεν μπαίνουν πλέον. Η φουρνιά άλλαξε και έτυχε απλά η καινούργια φουρνιά να μην σε ακούει η να μην είναι σε θέμα χαρακτήρα σαν και σένα. Πες μου αν στα θέματα όπως στο \"άγχος/φοβίες\", στο \"ψυχώσεις\" και γενικότερα σε όλα-εκτός από το \"γενικά\"- δεν γίνεται σοβαρή δουλειά? Στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ποστς μόνο σοβαρή δουλειά γίνεται.

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Όσο για τις φωτογραφιούλες και η ζωγραφική μου (που είναι ύψιστη παρακαλώ!) στα πλαίσια ενώς θρεντ (συνήθως στο γενικά που ανοίχτηκε για να εξελιχθούν διάφορα-όχι τόσο σοβαρά-πράγματα) που δεν είναι σοβαρό η ανοίχτηκε για να γίνουν καβγάδες (όπως και είχε ανοίξει πάρα πολλά τέτοια ο κρίνο τελευταία) δεν υπάρχει κατ εμέ κανένα κακό και αν βλέπεις εσύ κακό είναι ολοδικό σου πρόβλημα και όχι δικό μου. Ζωγράφισε με και εσύ σε ένα ανάλογο θρεντ ίσως να νιώσεις καλύτερα.
> 
> 
> ...


Ακριβως το ζητημα δεν ειναι που γινονται αυτες οι \"πλακες\" αλλα πως..ειρωνια και σαρκασμος.Και υπαρχει μπολικος.Ακομη και απο μελη νεοτερα σε μελη παλιοτερα που ισως να μην ειχαν την ευκαιρια να επικοινωνησουν μαζι τους και εδιναν τετοια συμπεριφορα.

Το θεμα δεν ειναι να σε ζωγραφισει και εσενα.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Γιατί δηλαδή, τώρα μπαίνουμε μόνο να περάσουμε την ώρα μας και να πούμε αστεία?


Οχι βεβαια!Δεν νομιζω ο αλτερ να μιλησε για χιουμορ, αλλα για πλακα/βρισιμο εις βαρος αλλων.





> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Νομίζω ότι όλα τα θέματα δουλεύουν ρολόι. Καινούργια μέλη μπαίνουν σχεδόν σε καθημενρινή βάση, λένε τα προβλήματα τους και υπάρχουν πάντα άτομα που θα τους απαντήσουν. Στο \"γενικά\" είχε ξεφύγει η κατάσταση και είχε γίνει ποιο \"χα-χα-χου-χου\" όπως υποτιμητικά δείχνεις να το λες. Λες και το γέλιο δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει ακόμα και σε ένα τέτοιο φορουμ που ίσα ίσα νομίζω ότι εδώ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει για να \"χαλαρώνουμε\" που και που.


Εχει ενδιαφερον το πώς χαλαρωνει κανεις, εις βαρος αλλων. Κ πώς νομιζουν οτι η πλακα δεν εχει ορια.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Όχι να ζωγραφίσει και εμένα, θα το θεωρήσω και πολύ καλό αν γελάσουν και 2-3-4 άτομα (και εγώ). Σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το να γράφουμε 40 σειρές για εικονικές προσβολές και για το ποιος/τι/πότε έφταιξε.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Γιατί δηλαδή, τώρα μπαίνουμε μόνο να περάσουμε την ώρα μας και να πούμε αστεία?
> 
> ...




Πιστεύω ότι τους πιο πολλούς αν ρωτήσεις θα χαλαρώνουν. Αν δεν χαλαρώνει εσένα δεν το βλέπεις και πας και χαλαρώνεις με τον τρόπο σου (που δεν θέλω να ξέρω ποιος είναι ούτε στους πιο μεγάλους μου εφιάλτες)

----------


## Alterego

Για ολα εχει σημασια το πως εκφραζεσαι και πως διαχειριζεσαι το χιουμορ.Ομως στη ντελικη εγω δεν ειμαι εδω για να το παιξω οτι κατεχω το χιουμορ παραπανω απο εσενα.Απλα καποια πραγματα εχουν και ορια.Ναι το χιουμορ καμια φορα μπορει να \"σκοτωσει\" την προσβολη,ομως και παλι εξαρταται..καποιες φορες το ειπα και πριν η σιωπη κανει καλο και η αποχη..

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι τους πιο πολλούς αν ρωτήσεις θα χαλαρώνουν. Αν δεν χαλαρώνει εσένα δεν το βλέπεις και πας και χαλαρώνεις με τον τρόπο σου (που δεν θέλω να ξέρω ποιος είναι ούτε στους πιο μεγάλους μου εφιάλτες)


Εξακολουθεις να κινεισαι στο ιδιο θλιβερο μοτιβο απαντησεων. ειρωνικο/υπερ του δεοντος αλλαζονικο. 

Ειναι κριμα που στο λενε πολλοι με τον τροπο τους ο καθενας κ δεν καταλαβαινεις μια. Οπως νομιζεις.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Όσο για τις φωτογραφιούλες και η ζωγραφική μου (που είναι ύψιστη παρακαλώ!) στα πλαίσια ενώς θρεντ (συνήθως στο γενικά που ανοίχτηκε για να εξελιχθούν διάφορα-όχι τόσο σοβαρά-πράγματα) που δεν είναι σοβαρό η ανοίχτηκε για να γίνουν καβγάδες (όπως και είχε ανοίξει πάρα πολλά τέτοια ο κρίνο τελευταία) δεν υπάρχει κατ εμέ κανένα κακό και αν βλέπεις εσύ κακό είναι ολοδικό σου πρόβλημα και όχι δικό μου. Ζωγράφισε με και εσύ σε ένα ανάλογο θρεντ ίσως να νιώσεις καλύτερα.
> 
> 
> ...



Τα παραδείγματα πως είναι πολλά, πόσα δηλαδή θέματα αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε σε όλο το φορουμ έχουν μέσα ειρωνεία και προσβολή?

----------


## Alterego

Αυτο που λες για την χαλαρωση ειναι οπως τοτε που ειπες οτι δεν κατεχει το συγκεκριμενο μελος το χιουμορ.Αν οι αλλοι γελανε δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και ευστοχο και αν δεν βρηκες αρκετους να σου δειξουν οτι δεν γελανε ειναι γιατι απλα δεν ηθελαν ισως να ασχοληθουν.Μα δεν σημαινει ομψς οτι οι 2-3 που γελασαν ειναι και πετυχημενο.Καποιους τοτε εθιγε τετοια \"πλακα\".Δεν ηταν μια καθαρη πλακα..και το ξερεις.Μιλαμε για περιπτωσεις ακρος σημαντικες που στο τελος κατεληξαν σε τρελλα γλεντια.Μπορει και παλι αυτοι οι 3-4 να χαλαρωναν.Ναι αγνοεις και φευγεις αν δεν σου αρεσει κατι,συμφωνω,οχι ομως οταν θιγονται ατομα.

----------


## elis

εγω παντω προτεινω οταν γινει το συστημα τον προειδοποιησεων να επιστρεψει κι ο κρινο κανονικα ωστε αν ξαναφυγει να μην εχει κανενασ να πει τιποτα για κανεναν

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


η παρενθεση σου τωρα τι ηταν βρε πετραν?ειρωνια η χιουμορ?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Αυτο που λες για την χαλαρωση ειναι οπως τοτε που ειπες οτι δεν κατεχει το συγκεκριμενο μελος το χιουμορ.Αν οι αλλοι γελανε δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και ευστοχο και αν δεν βρηκες αρκετους να σου δειξουν οτι δεν γελανε ειναι γιατι απλα δεν ηθελαν ισως να ασχοληθουν.Μα δεν σημαινει ομψς οτι οι 2-3 που γελασαν ειναι και πετυχημενο.Καποιους τοτε εθιγε τετοια \"πλακα\".Δεν ηταν μια καθαρη πλακα..και το ξερεις.Μιλαμε για περιπτωσεις ακρος σημαντικες που στο τελος κατεληξαν σε τρελλα γλεντια.Μπορει και παλι αυτοι οι 3-4 να χαλαρωναν.Ναι αγνοεις και φευγεις αν δεν σου αρεσει κατι,συμφωνω,οχι ομως οταν θιγονται ατομα.



Εντάξει τώρα την έχουμε ξανακάνει αυτή την συζήτηση παλιά και δεν θα βγει άκρη, γιατί το αστείο του ενώς είναι η μεγαλύτερη προσβολή του άλλου. Κατ εμέ χιλιές φορές να γίνονται αυτά παρα χιλιες σειρές συγκρούσεων και ας με ειρωνευτούνε όσο θέλουν, αν είναι πετυχημένη ειρωνία θα γελάσω και εγώ, το προτιμώ από την άμεση προσβολή και την προσωπικά μείωση του άλλου που γινόταν επανειλημένα παλιά όπως \"τι σοι ψυχολόγος είσαι εσύ\", \"δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα στην ζωή σου\" κλπ κλπ. και παλιά γινοταν συνέχεια αυτό (και όχι μόνο προς εμένα). Σπάνια θα έβλεπες μια μεγάλη συζήτηση που να μην είχε μέσα μαζί με ένα επιχείρημα και την προσωπική επίθεση και προσβολή στον συνομιλητή. Τότε που δήθεν ήταν όλα \"αυστηρά\" και πιο \"σοβαρά\" και δεν είχαμε τα ποπ-κορν και τα χαχουχου και τις ζωγραφιές να θυμίζουν ότι είναι φορουμ και δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε κάτο προσωπικό με τον άλλο.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



british humour :P

----------


## Alterego

Μα και η ειρωνια προσβολη ειναι παλι. Ναι δεν υπαρχει λογος να συζητησουμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια.

Και συγκεκριμενα ηθελα να γραψω για την διαχειριση σε τοσα μα τοσα σημαντικο θεματα που ηταν απων.

Ο καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος.Απλα ειναι καλο να ξερουμε που να απανταμε και πως.Και δεν ειναι αναγκη να απανταμε σε ολα.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μα και η ειρωνια προσβολη ειναι παλι. Ναι δεν υπαρχει λογος να συζητησουμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια.
> 
> Και συγκεκριμενα ηθελα να γραψω για την διαχειριση σε τοσα μα τοσα σημαντικο θεματα που ηταν απων.
> 
> Ο καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος.Απλα ειναι καλο να ξερουμε που να απανταμε και πως.Και δεν ειναι αναγκη να απανταμε σε ολα.



ΟΚ συμφωνούμε.


Τεσπα νομίζω ότι ήρθε πραγματικά η ώρα να γίνουν κάποιοι moderators. Και νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να προέρχονται από όλα τα μέλη ανεξαιρέτως αν είναι παλιά η καινούργια, αρκεί να έχουν την \"δυνατότητα\"-τα \"κατάλληλα χαρακτηριστικά\". Τώρα θα μου πείτε πια είναι τα skills που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος για να τρέξει ένα δύσκολο φορουμ σαν και αυτό. Θα βάλω τις ελάχιστες \"λαικές\" δεξιότητες του \"εργασιακού ψυχολόγου\" που έχω και θα πω ότι το σημαντικότερο είναι η υπομονή, η κατάλληλη ανοχή (ούτε πολύ ούτε λίγο) και μια πραότητα/σταθερότητα/coolness αλλά χωρίς υπερβολές και άκαμπτες απόψεις. Νομίζω ότι τα άτομα που έγραψα πριν πάνω-κάτω τηρούν αυτές τις προδιαγραφές ασχέτως αν έχουν κάνει αντιπαραθέσεις και αυτοί με άλλα 1-2 μέλη. Πραγματικά νομίζω ότι η πλειοψηφία εδώ μέσα νομίζω ότι έχει κάνει τον \"πόλεμο\" της με κάποιον άλλο. Το λέω ανοιχτά ότι όλο το φορουμ θα μπορούσε να περάσει στον Keep_Walking. Έχει μεγάλη ιστορία εδώ, έχει εμπειρία, νομίζω ότι έχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα χαρακτηριστικά που ανέφερα πριν και διαισθητικά θεωρώ σημαντικά, ενώ το ότι σπουδάζει πληροφορική σημαίνει ότι ξέρει και το τεχνικό κομμάτι! Άλλωστε έχει αναφέρει ότι θέλει να ασχοληθεί με το διαδίκτυο (έτσι δεν είναι keep?). Οπότε όλα τέλεια. Από εκεί και πέρα μπορούν να γίνουν εκλογές για τον νούμερο 2,3,4 αν χρειάζονται τόσοι. Αν δεν θέλει, τότε νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο είναι να γίνουν εκλογές γενικότερα-σε άτομα που θέλουν φυσικά και οι ίδιοι να γίνουν μοντς. 

Ας αποφασίσει ο λαός.


Και τελειώνει το θέμα απλά.  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μα και η ειρωνια προσβολη ειναι παλι. Ναι δεν υπαρχει λογος να συζητησουμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια.
> 
> Και συγκεκριμενα ηθελα να γραψω για την διαχειριση σε τοσα μα τοσα σημαντικο θεματα που ηταν απων.
> ...



Συμφωνώ
Εκτός από κηπ, θεωρώ πως πολύ ικανή είναι η Σοφία, καθώς αγαπά και στηρίζει πολλά χρόνια αυτό το χώρο με αξιοπρέπεια και τεράστιες αποθήκες υπομονής.
Είναι δυο ατομα δίκαια και αξιόλογα που ποτέ δεν θα έβαζαν πάνω από τπ φόρουμ προσωπικά και εγωιστικά κίνητρα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

και η αρσι προσωπικη μου αποψη κανει για μοντερειτορ,τη θεωρω πολυ δικαιη και αντικειμενικη.δεν ξερω αν προαναφερθηκε απο κανεναν ,δεν εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Προσωπικά δε θα ήθελα moderator κανέναν που να έχει ο ίδιος ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, κανέναν που να έχει διαιωνίσει κόντρα για την κόντρα με κάποιο άλλο μέλος σε σελίδες επί σελίδων, και κανέναν που, χοντρά χοντρά (sorry) να έχει κοιμηθεί με κάποιο άλλο μέλος.
Δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν να έχει έστω 1 από αυτά τα στοιχεια, και να δείξει αμεροληψία σε θέματα και πρόσωπα του χώρου.
Οποτε ναι, συμφωνώ για τη Σοφια... και τη Mαρινα38 επίσης, sorry αν έκανα λάθος το νούμερο  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

συμφωνω για κηπ, σοφια, αρση κ μαρινα.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> και η αρσι προσωπικη μου αποψη κανει για μοντερειτορ,τη θεωρω πολυ δικαιη και αντικειμενικη.δεν ξερω αν προαναφερθηκε απο κανεναν ,δεν εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα.


Εγώ συμφωνώ για Άρση για να το λέει το Ολγάκι κάτι θα ξέρει :Smile:

----------


## iberis

Βoltseed, keep_walking και marina38. 
Νομίζω ότι είναι οι πιο κατάλληλοι.
Βέβαια ό,τι και να λέμε εμείς, είναι θέμα του admin.

----------


## dora-agxos

ο πιο καταλληλος ειναι αυτος που μυριζει τις ακαθαρσιες..αλλα ειναι κ βρωμοδουλεια!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Προσωπικά δε θα ήθελα moderator κανέναν που να έχει ο ίδιος ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, κανέναν που να έχει διαιωνίσει κόντρα για την κόντρα με κάποιο άλλο μέλος σε σελίδες επί σελίδων, και κανέναν που, χοντρά χοντρά (sorry) να έχει κοιμηθεί με κάποιο άλλο μέλος.
> Δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν να έχει έστω 1 από αυτά τα στοιχεια, και να δείξει αμεροληψία σε θέματα και πρόσωπα του χώρου.
> Οποτε ναι, συμφωνώ για τη Σοφια... και τη Mαρινα38 επίσης, sorry αν έκανα λάθος το νούμερο


Δεν κατάλαβα, είσαι ρατσίστρια με άτομα που έχουν ψυχολογικά προβλήματα;

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Προσωπικά δε θα ήθελα moderator κανέναν που να έχει ο ίδιος ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, κανέναν που να έχει διαιωνίσει κόντρα για την κόντρα με κάποιο άλλο μέλος σε σελίδες επί σελίδων, και κανέναν που, χοντρά χοντρά (sorry) να έχει κοιμηθεί με κάποιο άλλο μέλος.
> Δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν να έχει έστω 1 από αυτά τα στοιχεια, και να δείξει αμεροληψία σε θέματα και πρόσωπα του χώρου.
> Οποτε ναι, συμφωνώ για τη Σοφια... και τη Mαρινα38 επίσης, sorry αν έκανα λάθος το νούμερο 
> ...




Μάλλον δεν θέλει άτομα με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα να είναι moderators. Που είναι λίγο δύσκολο στα πλαίσια αυτού του φορουμ να μην είχε κάποιος κάποτε. :P Από την στιγμή που είναι οκ τώρα για μένα είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Προσωπικά δε θα ήθελα moderator κανέναν που να έχει ο ίδιος ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, κανέναν που να έχει διαιωνίσει κόντρα για την κόντρα με κάποιο άλλο μέλος σε σελίδες επί σελίδων, και κανέναν που, χοντρά χοντρά (sorry) να έχει κοιμηθεί με κάποιο άλλο μέλος.
> Δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν να έχει έστω 1 από αυτά τα στοιχεια, και να δείξει αμεροληψία σε θέματα και πρόσωπα του χώρου.
> Οποτε ναι, συμφωνώ για τη Σοφια... και τη Mαρινα38 επίσης, sorry αν έκανα λάθος το νούμερο 
> ...


συγνωμη που απαντω εκ μερους της,αλλα δεν διεκρινα κανενα ρατσισμο..κ συμφωνω στο 100%..εννοει πως αν η δωρα ειναι αστα να πανε ψυχικα πως να ειναι αντικειμενικη?ε δεν γινεται!
κ αν η δωρα εχει κοιμηθει με καποιους απο το φορουμ κ παλι δεν θα ειναι αντικειμενικη!
εγω ψηφιζω εσενα λαιτ!κ δεν το λεω ειρωνικα!

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> εγω ψηφιζω εσενα λαιτ!κ δεν το λεω ειρωνικα!


ωχ! τοτε ειναι που θα φαμε ολοι μπαν! μονο η λαιτ θα μεινει!

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Προσωπικά δε θα ήθελα moderator κανέναν που να έχει ο ίδιος ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, κανέναν που να έχει διαιωνίσει κόντρα για την κόντρα με κάποιο άλλο μέλος σε σελίδες επί σελίδων, και κανέναν που, χοντρά χοντρά (sorry) να έχει κοιμηθεί με κάποιο άλλο μέλος.
> Δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν να έχει έστω 1 από αυτά τα στοιχεια, και να δείξει αμεροληψία σε θέματα και πρόσωπα του χώρου.
> Οποτε ναι, συμφωνώ για τη Σοφια... και τη Mαρινα38 επίσης, sorry αν έκανα λάθος το νούμερο 
> ...


καλα, εσυ μεχρι χτες ησουνα φιλελευθερη με το ρατσισμο κ δηλωνες οτι ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να ειναι ρατσιστης! τωρα τι επαθες? σε κοβει καπου?

----------


## parizakiyfantis

εκεινο που δεν καταλαβες ποτε σου με την πανικουλα,
ειναι οτι ετυχε σε μια περιοδο με κοσμο που δεν μπορουσε οχι μονο να την βοηθησει,
αλλα της δημιουργησε προσθετα προβληματα απο αυτα που ειχε,
και αυτο εγινε μεσα στο φορουμ.
Ποσο υποστηριξης ηταν το φορουμ για την πανικουλα?
Ξερεις πετραν, εμεις καθομαστε και παιζουμε με φρασεις και σχολιαζουμε μια πανικουλα,
οταν εμεις ειμαστε μια χαρααααααα.....
Η μηπως εχεις (εχω) ερθει στην θεση της καθε πανικουλας να ξερεις πως νιωθει?
Ξερεις πετραν, και εσυ και εγω (και καμποσοι ακομα) ειμαστε πολυ λιγοι για να σχολιασουμε 
την καθε πανικουλα, οταν εσυ εχεις στρωμενη την καθημερινοτητα σου και η πανικουλα
παλευει για να εχει τα αυτονοητα που εσυ ποτε δεν ειχες λογους να ασχοληθεις.

Οταν θα μιλας λοιπον για την πανικουλα (και για καθε ατομο με ψυχικα νοσηματα)
εφοσον δεν σου εχει δωσει προσωπικα καποιο δικαιωμα, θα πρεπει να το σκεφτεσαι με σεβασμο.

Η φουρνια οντως αλλαξε, αλλα δεν ειναι θεμα αν θα με ακουει εμενα.
Αλλωστε τι ειμαι εγω? και ποτε δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες, κανενας δεν με ακουγε ποτε.
Απλα παλαιοτερα δεν ετυχε να πρεπει να αντιμετωπισω προβληματα που βγηκαν τα 2 τελευταια χρονια.
Δηλαδη οταν καποιος με λεει νυχθημερον λουγκρα, σημαινει οτι με ακουει η οτι δεν με ακουει? για να καταλαβω δηλαδη....
Θα μου πεις κανε το κινεζο.... σωστο, μονο που εχω μαθει να λειτουργω αλλιως.
Το που σε ποναει και που σε σφαζει με εκφραζει, αν αυτο κριθει αναγκαιο για να με υπερασπισω.


Το εχεις ξαναπει αυτο με τα γενικα λες και ειναι το πτυελοδοχιο.
Αν ειναι ετσι γιατι δεν γινεται ενα υποφορουμ να μπαινει εκει οποιος θελει χαβαλε?
Να εχει ενα χωρο με σοβαρη δουλεια οπως λες και ενα αλλο με ασοβαρη.




Τωρα για τους μοντς, (μου σκισατε το θεμα ε? fight the power :P μου το κανατε make the power....)
παντα οταν ο νικος ανοιγε το πορτακι, αρχιζαν οι αρχαιρεσιες και οι υποψηφιοτητες.
Εμενα μου ειναι αδιαφορο, γιατι κυριως δε, μιλαμε για ανθρωπους ασχετους με το tι σημαινει μοντερετινγκ
Απο την αλλη το προβλημα δεν εχει να κανει τοσο με κατι τετοιο, οσο με την μη συμβολη του αντμιν σε καθοριστικες στιγμες.
Για παραδειγμα, οταν η ρεμεντυ εβρισε τη νατουρ, γνωριζει κανεις με ακριβεια την αποψη της διαχειρισης?
Εγω διαβασα οτι παραβιασε τους ορους χρησης.
Ποιοι οροι χρησης? τι σημαινει αυτο? και τι αποτελεσμα ειχε?
η νατουρ εφυγε και η ρεμεντυ εμεινε.
Ετσι επρεπε να γινει δηλαδη? αυτο ακριβως εννοουν οι οροι χρησης? μωρε.... να χεσω προκοπη και ορους χρησης ενα πραγμα ε?
Και οι μοντς τι ακριβως παραπανω θα κανουν απο αυτο που κανει η σελια?
Η οποια στο κατω κατω, ειναι τυπικη και ευγενικη και τηρει με κινησεις μπαλετου οτι πρεπει να κανει?
Εκτος αν καποιοι ονειρευονται καλιμαυκια και ηδη τα προβαρουν....
Τεσπα το θεμα δεν με αφορα, μοντς και ξεμοντς, αν μου την πει καποιος, και εχει αδικο, τρωει χεστηριο και γινεται καινουριος, σε αυτο θα κολλησουμε τωρα?
Οπως και αν την πει σε καποιον αλλο αδικα ισχυει το ιδιο.....

Τωρα για να πω την αληθεια....
χεχεχε, για καποιο διαστημα, ναι πιστευω οτι εκανα τυπικα ενα μοντερειτινγκ και δεν το βρηκα ποτε κακο να το κανω.
Ουτε βρισκω κακο αν γενικα μιλωντας θα το συνεχιζα.
Αααααααα και δεν χρειαζομαι εκλογες, ευχαριστω βγαινω μονος μου, μερσιτε ομοιως.







Τελος νικο για να επανελθω,
επειδη ρωτησες για παντελονια.
Καταρχην μην την παρεξηγησεις την εννοια, ειναι μια παλια κουτσαβακικη εννοια που εχει να κανει με τιμη και υποληψη.
Παντελονια σημερα μπορουν να φορανε οπως το εννοω και αρκετες γυναικες με την εννοια οτι ειναι πολυ ντομπρες και δεν κανουν ζιγκ ζαγκ....

Σου εχω αναφερει συγκεκριμενα περιστατικα με νουμερα και επιχειρηματα.
Πιστευεις οτι θα ειχες κατι να αντικρουσεις σε ολα αυτα?
Η μηπως εκει που μπορεις να κινηθεις ειναι τα συνηθη γενικολογα που μεταξυ μας,
απο εσενα τα εχω διαβασει καμια 20αρια φορες.
Δηλαδη τι ειπες? μια απο τα ιδια.... οτι πιστευεις πριν χρονια τα ιδια και τωρα, αλλαγη μηδεν.

Στα σημεια που αναφερω ειτε για την ρεμεντυ ειτε για την θεοφανια και οτι αλλο υπαρχει σαν αιχμη,
εχεις κατι να επιχειρηματολογησεις?
Ξερεις εδω δεν μετραει αν εισαι αντμιν και εγω μπακαλης.
Μετραει τι εχεις να πεις και τι δεν εχεις....
Να με συγχωρεσεις αλλα η σιωπη σου για οσο καιρο η χρονια κρατησει μου δειχνει οτι τελικα ο βασιλιας ειναι γυμνος.

Δεν ξερω, σκεφτομαι πως οχι,
και ξερεις εισαι εκτεθιμενος.... σε αυτο νομιζω οτι μπορεις να ρωτησεις οποιον θες να στο επιβεβαιωσει.
Θα μου πεις και τι με κοφτει να σου απαντησω, εγω ειμαι αντμιν...
σωστα και εγω ειμαι απλο μελος.
Ξερεις ομως καποια στιγμη και οι αντμιν κρινονται οπως και εγω κρινομαι,
γενικα εδω μεσα οταν γραφουμε η ακομα οταν δεν γραφουμε κρινομαστε απο ολους.
Τωρα βεβαια να σου πω οτι με επιασαν καμποσοι και μου ειπαν μπραβο σε οσα εχω γραψει δυο μερες τωρα,
δεν σε ενδιαφερει.
Απο την αλλη να σου πω οτι η εκτιμηση τους ηταν οτι θα το ραψεις αναγκαστικα γιατι η σιωπη ειναι χρυσος και παλι δεν σε ενδιαφερει.
Το οτι δεν ειμαι μονος μου ομως σε ενδιαφερει?
Κοιταξε να σε ενδιαφερει και να το μετρησεις.... ολα στη ζωη μετρανε, και κυριως πιστεψε οι καθαρες κουβεντες.
Να ξερεις οτι εμενα κανεις δεν με στηριζει γιατι με συμπαθουν ακριβως.
Ειμαι ο πιο σπασαρχιδης του πλανητη.
Χειροτερο κακο σπυρι στο κωλο απο εμενα δεν θα βρεις.
Με στηριζουν γιατι δεν κρυβομαι, γιατι ειμαι αληθινος και γιατι δεν εχω πολλα προσωπα.
Και αυτο εκτιματε φιλε μου, και καλα κανει και εκτιματε, γιατι ειναι απο τα λιγα πραγματα που μας εχουν μεινει για εκτιμηση σημερα.



Καλο ΣΚ σε ολους με ηρεμια και γαληνη....

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> συγνωμη που απαντω εκ μερους της,αλλα δεν διεκρινα κανενα ρατσισμο..κ συμφωνω στο 100%..εννοει πως αν η δωρα ειναι αστα να πανε ψυχικα πως να ειναι αντικειμενικη?ε δεν γινεται!
> κ αν η δωρα εχει κοιμηθει με καποιους απο το φορουμ κ παλι δεν θα ειναι αντικειμενικη!
> εγω ψηφιζω εσενα λαιτ!κ δεν το λεω ειρωνικα!


Απαντώ και στον Πετράν. Γιατί δλδ άμα κάποιος έχει ψυχολογικά γιατί δεν μπορεί να είναι αντικειμενικός; Τι σχέση έχει μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος; 
Και επιπλέον, σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον, αλλά κι εγώ άστα να πάνε ψυχολογικά είμαι, έχω μία πολύ σοβαρή ασθένεια, άρα δεν κάνω για σένα.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> καλα, εσυ μεχρι χτες ησουνα φιλελευθερη με το ρατσισμο κ δηλωνες οτι ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να ειναι ρατσιστης! τωρα τι επαθες? σε κοβει καπου?


Ναι αλλά εδώ είμαστε site ψυχολογικής στήριξης και δεν το δέχομαι.

----------


## Lou!

παριζακι αν θες βαζε κ κανα ονομα σε ποιον απευθυνεσαι, για να αποφευγονται οι παραξηγησεις.
(στον πετραν, αλλα οκ να το καταλαβαινει κανεις κ πριν χρειαστει να διαβασει το μισο κειμενο!)

----------


## Remedy

xmmm
δεν θα ηθελα μοντερειτορ που να συμμετεχει, γιατι οσα ατομα σκεφτομαι, πιστευω οτι γραφουν πιο ενδιαφεροντα και πνευματωδη σχολια ως απλα μελη.
πιστευω οτι ως μοντ θα αυτολογοκριθουν.
προτιμω την λυση ενος συστηματος προειδοποιησεων που ομως να δουλεψει...
σε γενικες γραμμες εμπιστευομαι τη κριση του ντι.

αν τελικα αποφασιστουν μοτν απο τα μελη, με καλυπτει το σκεπτικο που ανεπτυξε ο πετραν απολυτως. ειναι σημαντικα η ευθυκρισια, η υπομονη, η ισορροπια στην συμπεριφορα και τελευταιο αλλα πολυ βασικο, Η ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΚΑΜΨΙΑΣ. γι αυτους τους λογους προτεινω τον κιπ μαζι και για τις γνωσεις τις τεχνικες και την αγαπη του για τον χωρο.
εδω να πω στην ντις, οτι με παραδειγμα τον κιπ, θεωρω οτι πολλα ατομα με ψ. προβληματα ειναι πολυ πιο ισορροπημενα στις σχεσεις τους με τους αλλους και στις κρισεις τους, απο παρα πολλα \"υγιη\" ατομα που γνωριζω
οσο για το να μην εχουν κοιμηθει με μελη  :Smile: ))))))) γελασα πολυ. προτεινετε να βασιστουμε στην προσκοπικη τους τιμη, η να ανατρεξουμε σε κουτσομπολια?

ακομα προτεινω για αναλογους λογους με αυτους που προανεφερα, την μαρινα38 και την ιβερις

----------


## parizakiyfantis

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> παριζακι αν θες βαζε κ κανα ονομα σε ποιον απευθυνεσαι, για να αποφευγονται οι παραξηγησεις.
> (στον πετραν, αλλα οκ να το καταλαβαινει κανεις κ πριν χρειαστει να διαβασει το μισο κειμενο!)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPs8WFhiiZ4


οεεεεεεεε οεεε οεεε οεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε


Και παλι για μια ακομη φορα,
fight the power!

----------


## Lou!

το οτι ο κηπ συγκεντρωνει τοσο μεγαλη αποδοχη απο τους συμφορουμιτες, ειναι ενα επιπλεον + για επιλογη!

χμμμ.... μηπως να ρωτουσαμε κ τον κηπ τι γνωμη εχει για ολα αυτα?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remedy

καλα, κανενας δεν εχει ερωτηθει . προτασεις κανουμε.
και δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να ρωτησουμε κανεναν αν δεν ανακοινωθει οτι οι μοντ θα προκυψουν δια βοης.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Όσο για τις \"παλιές καλές εποχές\" προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι νοσταλγία και υπερ-τίμηση και τίποτα άλλο. Έχω ψάξει παλιότερα ποστς και θρεντς κατα καιρούς και έχω δει τα χιλια κακά. Επέτρεψε μου να έχω αμφιβολίες για το πόσο \"καλύτερα\"- αντικειμενικά μιλώντας- ήταν παλιά. Μπορώ να σου φέρω περιόδους με απίστευτα τρολλς όπως ονούφριος, πανικούλα, πανος12345, σύφης, σταβροσκαρ και τα χίλια κακά της μοίρας μου και ακόμα και παλιότερες εποχές που αν και η \"περίοδος των μεγάλων τρολλς\" δεν υπήρχε, υπήρχαν συχνές διενέξεις και προσβολές και ότι άλλο θες. Σκέψου αν αυτό που λες στέκει αντικειμενικά η αν είσαι προδιαθετημένος να νομίζεις ότι ήταν έτσι λόγω του ότι είχες κάποιους στενούς φίλους/φίλες εδώ μέσα (που τυχαίνει να ήταν αυτοί που έφυγαν μόνιμα) που μοιραζόσασταν στα δικά σας θρεντς της ανησυχίες σας (που μπορεί να ήταν παρόμοιες).




παραβλέπεις κάτι εδώ.
και νομίζω πως μπορεί να απεικονίσει κάποιες αλήθειες.
στην ενότητα που είμαστε αυτή τη στιγμή για την περίοδο από 2004 έως και 2006 έχουν καταχωρηθεί μόνο 1 1/2 σελίδα από θέματα.
οι υπόλοιπες σελίδες αφορούν στις χρονιές 2007 έως και 2010.
μάλλον κάτι λέει αυτό.

----------


## Lou!

σωστη παρατηρηση αρκτε. οπως κ η πρωτη απο τη 1,5 σελιδα που αναφερεις εχει μονο 3 νηματα! βασικα η κινηση του φορουμ εχει αυξηθει δραματικα τα τελευταια χρονια (\"εκθετικη\" αυξηση), ο αριθμος των θεματων δεν μοιραζεται αναλογικα ολα αυτα τα ετη. οποτε λογικο ειναι να εμφανιζονται κ πιο πολλοι καυγαδες τελευταια. πρεπει να φτιαξουμε ενα μεγεθος: θρεντ καυγαδων/ολικα θρεντ ανα χρονια κ να δουμε πως κινειται ο λογος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Διαβάζω τα τελυταια ποστ και μου θυμίζει κάτι σαν, \"εκατό γαιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο ψυχολογο\"
Πιστεύω πως ότι ήταν να πούμε το είπαμε. Αν ο νικος αποφασίσει να ορίσει κάποια μέλη για μοντ, φαντάζομαι πως κάποια στιγμή θα το προτείνει.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> σωστη παρατηρηση αρκτε. οπως κ η πρωτη απο τη 1,5 σελιδα που αναφερεις εχει μονο 3 νηματα! βασικα η κινηση του φορουμ εχει αυξηθει δραματικα τα τελευταια χρονια (\"εκθετικη\" αυξηση), ο αριθμος των θεματων δεν μοιραζεται αναλογικα ολα αυτα τα ετη. οποτε λογικο ειναι να εμφανιζονται κ πιο πολλοι καυγαδες τελευταια. πρεπει να φτιαξουμε ενα μεγεθος: θρεντ καυγαδων/ολικα θρεντ ανα χρονια κ να δουμε πως κινειται ο λογος.



μμμ...
από όσο θυμάμαι ( δεν παινεύομαι και για τη μνήμη μου )
τα άτομα που συμμετείχαν καθημερινά ήταν πάνω - κάτω ίδια σε αριθμό.
το ότι αυξήθηκαν τα νικ , δεν σημαίνει πως συζητάμε περισσότερα άτομα μεταξύ μας.

----------


## Lou!

ναι, δε λεω για τα νικ, λεω για τον αριθμο νηματων.

πχ στα γενικα σε συνολο 52 σελιδων η κατανομη νηματων ανα ετος εχει ως εξης:

\'04: 3 θεματα μολις (απο 30 καθε σελιδας)
05: 1 σελιδα
06: 5 σελ
07: 8 σελ
08: 9 σελ
09: 14,5 σελ
10: (μισος χρονος) 14 σελ

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> ναι, δε λεω για τα νικ, λεω για τον αριθμο νηματων.
> 
> πχ στα γενικα σε συνολο 52 σελιδων η κατανομη νηματων ανα ετος εχει ως εξης:
> 
> \'04: 3 θεματα μολις (απο 30 καθε σελιδας)
> 05: 1 σελιδα
> 06: 5 σελ
> 07: 8 σελ
> ...



λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό ?
είπα πως όσο πιο πισω πας , λιγότερα προβληματα υπήρχαν.

----------


## Lou!

μαλλον λεμε λιγο διαφορετικα πραγματα.
εγω λεω οτι αυξηθηκε η κινηση στο φορουμ, ανοιγουν πιο πολλα θεματα (οχι για καυγαδες) κ ετσι εχουμε αφορμες για πιο πολλους καυγαδες.
μπορει να μην αυξηθηκε απαραιτητα η διαθεση για καυγαδες, ο λογος καυγαδες/θεμα να ειναι πανω κατω παρομοιος με παλιοτερα.

----------


## arktos

ναι...
ανοίγουν θέματα και καταλήγουν σε καυγάδες.
παλιότερα ο αντμιν. έκανε ελάχιστες παρατηρήσεις.
ήταν πιο χαλαρός ?
κάπου είπε πως κουραστηκε...
αλλά τα κοκκινίσματα είναι περισσότερα.
φαντάσου να μην είχε κουραστεί.
και θέματα κλειδώνουν πολλά.

με λίγα λόγια λέω πως παλιότερα δεν μπαίναμε για να τη πούμε.
αλλά για να πούμε για τα προβλήματα μας.
υπήρχαν εντάσεις, αλλά όχι αυτό το πράγμα.

περισσότερα θέματα = περισσότεροι καυγάδες ?

nope...για μένα δεν είναι έτσι.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ τιμη μου αλλα για μοντ δεν με κοβω...αγχωνομαι και με το που σκεφτομαι οτι θα θελουν ολοι να τους λυνω τις διαφορες λολ.

Να προτεινω και εγω Sofia, iberis και marina38 τρια πολυ σοβαρα ατομα που θα μπορουσαν να κανουν αυτη τη δουλεια :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Η καίρια ερώτηση για μένα θα ήταν:ποια στοιχεία θεωρείτε επιθυμητά/απαραίτητα ώστε ένα άτομο να ασκεί ικανό moderating?

Αίσθημα δικαίου/ευθυκρισία
Καλλιέργεια
Ψυχραιμία
Χιούμορ/ποιότητες ελαφράδας
Ανοιχτόμυαλες απόψεις

Μπολτάκι(Βoldseed)
DissolvedGirl
Keep_Walking
Lou!
Petran(oh yes)
Marina38
Φωτεινούλα(Αφωτεινή,αμάν αυτό το -α)λολ
Arsi
Iberis
Sabb

Με τυχαία σειρά τα παραπάνω.
Επίσης σκεφτόμουνα και την άλλη πλευρά,της καταστροφής και είχα σκάσει στο γέλιο,δεν την αναφέρω,λολ.
 :Big Grin: 

Eγώ δεν κάνω,να είστε σίγουροι.Κομμούνα θα σας το κατάληγα,λολολ.Προτιμώ να είμαι απλό μέλος. :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

που σαι βρε?
χαχαχαχα εμενα μη με υπολογιζετε....παντως μια μανουλα χρειαζεται πλακα πλακα..οχι εγω ομως..

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... με λίγα λόγια λέω πως παλιότερα δεν μπαίναμε για να τη πούμε.
αλλά για να πούμε για τα προβλήματα μας...\'

Από πότε άρχισε να μπερδεύεται το \'να την πούμε\' και να φτάνει στο σημείο να ταυτίζεται με το να λέει κάποιος τη γνώμη του, η οποία μπορεί απλά και μόνο να είναι εξ\' ολοκλήρου αντίθετη με κάτι που έχει ειπωθεί;... από πότε, το να βλέπει κάποιος πως λέγονται ανυπόστατα πράγματα, χωρίς επιχειρήματα, να διαστρεβλώνονται νοήματα - και πηγαίνει και καταθέτει τη γνώμη του με βάση κυρίως την εμπειρία του (είτε θεωρείται ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ ορθή, αλλά είτε και όχι) - να μεταφράζεται αμέσως σαν να τη... λέει σε κάποιον;... αυτή ήταν η... ηρεμία του χώρου που επικαλείστε ότι χάθηκε;... ή μήπως η πραγματικότητα είναι πως τους περισσότερους σας πιάνει το \'μανιάτικο\' όταν κάποιος διαφωνήσει σε κάτι μαζί σας και ξαφνικά γίνεται στα μάτια σας... εχθρός;... ή μήπως δε παραποιούνται λεγόμενα ξανά και ξανά, μόνο και μόνο για να δημουργείται ντζερτζελές;... ή μήπως όλα αυτά δεν αφορούν τον... πρωτομάστορα;...
Ή μήπως δεν είναι εμφανές ότι όταν κάποιοι χρήστες μιλάνε με ουσιαστικό λόγο και πιάνουν το ζουμί ενός θρεντ - είτε συμφωνείτε με αυτά που λέγονται, είτε όχι - δεν αρχίζουν τα παρατράγουδα εξ επίτηδες για να χαλάσει η κουβέντα;... ή μήπως προκειμένου να συμβεί αυτό δεν αρχίζουν οι ειρωνίες και οι μπούρδες και τα πεσίματα σε αυτούς που μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα ήταν σε ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ όπου η κουβέντα γινόταν πολιτισμένα και με τον ελάχιστα απαιτούμενο σεβασμό στο συνομιλητή και στις ιδέες του;... ή μήπως τελικά, οι ενήλικες που θέλουν αδερφέ να καταθέσουν μια άποψη στο τραπέζι, να τα μαζεύουν και να φεύγουν μήπως και σας χαλάσουν την... ηρεμία και τον... πολιτισμό που διακρίνει το χώρο;... το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η εθελοτυφλία όποτε βολεύει, η... επιλεκτική αμεροληψία και η παραποίηση των λεγομένων. 
Και υποθέτω ότι επειδή ΑΠΛΑ διαφωνώ με τα περισσότερα που επικαλείστε ως \'ορθά\', θα μου πεις τώρα ότι \'στη λέω\' κι όλα θα είναι οk...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> μαλλον λεμε λιγο διαφορετικα πραγματα.
> εγω λεω οτι αυξηθηκε η κινηση στο φορουμ, ανοιγουν πιο πολλα θεματα (οχι για καυγαδες) κ ετσι εχουμε αφορμες για πιο πολλους καυγαδες.
> μπορει να μην αυξηθηκε απαραιτητα η διαθεση για καυγαδες, ο λογος καυγαδες/θεμα να ειναι πανω κατω παρομοιος με παλιοτερα.


Με βάση αυτό που λες λοιπόν Λου... μήπως τελικά δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς;... θέλω να πω δηλαδή, πώς διάολο γίνεται να ανοίγουν περισσότερα θέματα (όχι για καυγάδες) και να δημιουργούν αφορμές για καυγάδες;... εφόσον απ\' τη γέννησή τους δεν είναι τέτοια η φύση τους, πώς στέκει αυτό;... ο μόνος λόγος για να σταθεί είναι ότι κάποιοι έρχονται και δημιουργούν τις αφορμές και τις προϋποθέσεις... έτσι για να είμαστε και ακριβείς...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Χμ τιμη μου αλλα για μοντ δεν με κοβω...αγχωνομαι και με το που σκεφτομαι οτι θα θελουν ολοι να τους λυνω τις διαφορες λολ.
> 
> Να προτεινω και εγω Sofia, iberis και marina38 τρια πολυ σοβαρα ατομα που θα μπορουσαν να κανουν αυτη τη δουλεια



Δεν θα κάνεις και τον Σολομώντα βρε παιδάκι μου :ρ
Απλά πάνω σε μια διαφορά μελών χρειάζονται άτομα που να είναι αντικειμενικά και πάνω απ\' όλα ήρεμα και με επιχειρήματα.
Τι εννοώ; Στο παράλογο που θα πετάξω εγώ γιατί δεν γουστάρω πχ τον τάδε, ο μοντ μπορεί να καταλάβει κατευθείαν αν είναι εμπάθεια και να φρενάρει λίγο τα πράγματα. Όχι με κόκκινα γράμματα, αλλά με κουβέντα.
Πιστεύω πως εσύ έχεις και την ικανότητα και τον χρόνο για κάτι τέτοιο.
Το έχεις κάνει πάμπολες φορές άλλωστε.
Συμφωνώ φυσικά με Σοφία, ίμπερις και μαρίνα38.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Η καίρια ερώτηση για μένα θα ήταν:ποια στοιχεία θεωρείτε επιθυμητά/απαραίτητα ώστε ένα άτομο να ασκεί ικανό moderating?
> 
> Αίσθημα δικαίου/ευθυκρισία
> Καλλιέργεια
> Ψυχραιμία
> Χιούμορ/ποιότητες ελαφράδας
> Ανοιχτόμυαλες απόψεις
> 
> ...


Την καίρια ερώτηση στην έκανα κι εγώ στη σελίδα 2. αλλά απάντηση δε πήρα. Τοποθετήθηκα πάντως λέγοντας τη δική μου άποψη.
Ξέχασες τα πιο σημαντικά στα κατάλληλα πρόσόντα. Την πραγματικά αντικειμενική... αντικειμενικότητα, την πραγματικά αμερόληπτη αμεροληψία και την εμπειρική γνώση που για να επέλθει χρειάζονται πολλές \'σφαλιάρες\' πρώτα, και η οποία βοηθά και στην απόκτηση πιστοποίησης για όλα τα προηγούμενα...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Arsi

Παιδιά ούτε εγώ κάνω!μην το συζητάμε καν δηλαδή...
Χαχα βρήκατε το κατάλληλο άτομο να επεμβαίνει σε καυγάδες:P
Εδώ έκανα χρόνια να αποβάλλω τη συνήθεια του διαμεσολαβητή ξεκινώντας απ\'τις λογομαχίες των γονιών μου κ θα βάλω μπελάδες στο κεφάλι μου...Αφήστε που πιστεύω στην ικανότητα αυτών που εμπλέκονται να λύσουν μόνοι τους έστω κ καθυστερημένα τις όποιες διαφωνίες.

Tέλος πάντων,προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αν τελικά έχουμε νέους moderator δε θα πρέπει να είναι μέλη,το\'χω ξαναγράψει παλιά.
Αλλά πέρα απ\'αυτό καταβάθος πιστεύω πως αυτή η κουβέντα είναι πολύ εποικοδομητική για έναν ιδιαίτερα λόγο.Να μπούμε όλοι έστω για λίγο στη θέση του Νίκου.
Δεν είναι απλά τα πράγματα ε?
Ενώ έξω απ\'το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέμε....

Ρε παιδιά,ας κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή πια!Εγώ βλέπω βελτιώσεις και διάθεση απ\'τη διαχείριση για συνεχή βελτίωση.Ας μην κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι γενικεύουμε και μπλέκουμε το άμεσο παρελθόν με το βαθύ.Ας κάνουμε ένα θέμα-που νομίζω πως υπάρχει ήδη με προτάσεις/σχόλια/επισημάνσεις κι ας εμπιστευτούμε την προσπάθεια της διαχείρησης και προπαντώς ας δώσουμε χρόνο σ\'αυτά που συζητούσαμε πριν λίγο καιρό(έστω κι αν δε λειτούργησαν τεχνικά οι προειδοποιήσεις...ε και?δλδ πρέπει να γράφεται στην άκρη ο αριθμός τους για να πειστούμε ότι κάτι γίνεται?).

Αυτά.Ας μπούμε όλοι για λίγο στη θέση του Νίκο λοιπόν κι αν κάποιος νομίζει ότι θα τα κατάφερνε καλύτερα ας το πει.
Είμαι σίγουρη πως το αποτέλεσμα τελικά θα είναι να μπούμε για λίγο στη θέση της άλλης μεριάς-του Νίκο.Και ελαφρύνοντας τον από πολλά περιττά \'κατηγορώ\'\' ίσως τελικά μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε υπό πιο εποικοδομητικούς τρόπους.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Καλέ ξέχασα!... ειδικά για την Φωτεινούλα συμφωνώ κι εγώ!... ειδικά τώρα που με... \'έβρισε\' στα... κινέζικα κάπου στη σελίδα 2... ήταν αμέσως μετά το χιουμοριστικό μου σχόλιο πάνω στο πολύ πετυχημένο γιουτούμπ της Ιζ... ή μήπως δεν ήταν για αυτό και ήταν για το... \'οι ασποκλεισμένοι δε γιορτάζουνε ποτέ\';... έχει τρομερή αίσθηση του χιούμορ και είναι αποδεδειγμένα... αμερόληπτη...

 :Big Grin:  και καλή σας μέρα!...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Καλέ ξέχασα!... ειδικά για την Φωτεινούλα συμφωνώ κι εγώ!... ειδικά τώρα που με... \'έβρισε\' στα... κινέζικα κάπου στη σελίδα 2... ήταν αμέσως μετά το χιουμοριστικό μου σχόλιο πάνω στο πολύ πετυχημένο γιουτούμπ της Ιζ... ή μήπως δεν ήταν για αυτό και ήταν για το... \'οι ασποκλεισμένοι δε γιορτάζουνε ποτέ\';... έχει τρομερή αίσθηση του χιούμορ και είναι αποδεδειγμένα... αμερόληπτη...
> 
>  και καλή σας μέρα!...


@#$%%^&amp;*())(*&amp;^%%$#

μου τη δινει που εισαι τοσο αμεροληπτη....που εχεις τοσο χιουμορ.....που δεν βριζεις....δεν εισαι χαιρεκακη...
μου αρεσει ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ η σταση σου...
καλημερα γελαστουλα....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Παιδιά ούτε εγώ κάνω!μην το συζητάμε καν δηλαδή...
> Χαχα βρήκατε το κατάλληλο άτομο να επεμβαίνει σε καυγάδες:P
> Εδώ έκανα χρόνια να αποβάλλω τη συνήθεια του διαμεσολαβητή ξεκινώντας απ\'τις λογομαχίες των γονιών μου κ θα βάλω μπελάδες στο κεφάλι μου...Αφήστε που πιστεύω στην ικανότητα αυτών που εμπλέκονται να λύσουν μόνοι τους έστω κ καθυστερημένα τις όποιες διαφωνίες.
> 
> Tέλος πάντων,προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αν τελικά έχουμε νέους moderator δε θα πρέπει να είναι μέλη,το\'χω ξαναγράψει παλιά.
> Αλλά πέρα απ\'αυτό καταβάθος πιστεύω πως αυτή η κουβέντα είναι πολύ εποικοδομητική για έναν ιδιαίτερα λόγο.Να μπούμε όλοι έστω για λίγο στη θέση του Νίκου.
> Δεν είναι απλά τα πράγματα ε?
> Ενώ έξω απ\'το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέμε....
> ...



Arsi....για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν σε πρότεινα και γω  :Smile: 
Είσαι υπερβολικά γλυκό παιδί για να μπει ανάμεσα σε καυγάδες.
Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν εννοώ πως δεν είσαι ικανή και αξιόλογη.
Κατά τα άλλα, ο λόγος που λέμε να γίνουν μέλη μοντ, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα, είναι γιατί η πορεία του φόρουμ είναι στην τύχη της.
Δεν αφήνω καμία αιχμή για το Νίκο, αλλά σκεφτείτε πως μπορεί να ασχολείται με ένα εκατομμύριο πράγματα, οπότε να μην έχει ούτε χρόνο να ασχοληθεί ο ίδιος ούτε χρήμα να πληρώσει άτομα να ξημεροβραδιάζονται εδώ μέσα.
Φανταστείτε όμως τι θα γινόταν αν έμπαιναν μοντ άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν το φόρουμ, που δεν ξέρουν εμάς.
Βλεπετε τι κάνει η Σίλια. Λειτουργεί καθαρά ως \"ξένη\", γιατί πολύ απλά ασχολείται με τους όρους χρήσης. Δεν είναι πχ η μαρίνα38 που άμα δει τον τάδε να τσακώνεται μπορεί να βάλει μποστά τις γνώσεις της για το άτομο αυτό και μετά τους όρους χρήσης.
Να ξέρει πως ένα άτομο πάσχει πχ από κάτι και εκείνη τη στιγμή βρίσκεται σε σύγχιση και λειτουργεί κάπως.
Σίγουρα θα το χειριστεί αλλιώς σε σχέση από κάποιον που μπαίνει πρώτη φορά εδώ και πληρώνεται για να σβήνει ή να κλειδώνει θέματα, (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει κάτι για τη Σίλια).
Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.

----------


## loukaniko

τελικα ειδες που σου μιλησα για παντελονια,
και παρεξηγηθηκες?
Οταν πηγαμε στα ουσιωδη και σε ζητηματα που στριμωχνεσαι,
εκει δεν ξερεις να απαντησεις και κανεις το παπι...



Το εξοργιστικο και το γελοιο ξερεις πιο ειναι?
οτι μου απαντας με αποκλεισμο IP!!!
Αυτο σημαινει δυο πραγματα,
ειτε εισαι ασχετος ειτε θες να μου περασεις ενα μυνημα...
Αν ειναι το πρωτο η λυση ειναι πολυ απλη, οπως κατεβαζω αρχεια που μπλοκαρουν αρχεια,
ανοιγοκλεινω το ρουτερ και αυτοματα παιρνω αλλα IP....
και η IP που μπλοκαρες.... τζιφος!!!
πρεπει τωρα να πας να ξαναμπλοκαρεις την καινουρια μου,
εν ολιγεις να με κυνηγας για το υπολοιπο της ζωης σου.....
(αν πας σε πιο προχωρημενα κολπα, τοτε παμε σε proxy κλπ κλπ...)
Αυτα φανταζομαι οτι γνωριζεις ειναι τα θετικα του ιντερνετ.....
τουλαχιστον απο την μερια του χρηστη και οχι του admin.... :P

Αν θες να μου περασεις μυνημα, 
ποιο ειναι αυτο? οτι δεν περνανε τσαμπουκαδες?
και εγω σου λεω οτι περνανε τι εχεις να πεις για αυτο?
Μενει να το μαθουμε σωστα?
Ενημερωσου απο το νομικο σου τμημα, οτι ουτε οι δικοι σου τσαμπουκαδες περνανε, δεν ειναι κακο....


Οποτε για να συνοψισουμε κοιτα πως εχει το πραγμα,
καταρχην οσο υπαρχει κοσμος εδω μεσα που με στηριζει (και δυστυχως για σενα ειναι καμποσοι)
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φυγω.
Εσυ μου λες φυγε, αυτοι μου λενε κατσε,
γιατι να ακουσω εσενα και οχι αυτους?
Γιατι να εχεις δικαιο εσυ και οχι αυτοι?

Παμε παρακατω,
για να ισιωσουνε οι σχεσεις μας,
θα απαντησεις σε αυτα που ρωτησα,
εαν και εφοσον εχεις κανει λαθος να το παραδεχτεις.
Να αρεις τον αποκλεισμο του nick μου,
και στην συνεχεια να ασκεις σωστα αυτα που υποτιθετε επρεπε να κανεις εδω και 2 χρονια.


ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ?
Αναγκαστικα θα τα λεμε ετσι απο εδω.
Για οσο χρειαστει.
Μην αγχωνεσαι, το εχω ξανακανει, γνωριζω και το ποσο θα κρατησει και το ποτε θα τελειωσει.
Εκεινο που δεν θελω να σου πω ειναι πως θα τελειωσει αμα συνεχισεις ετσι.


Παω για μπανακι (στη παραλι αυτη την φορα)
 :Wink: 

ΥΓ1..... πρακτικα το να φτιαξω νεο νικ, μου παιρνει 2 λεπτα και 10 δευτερολεπτα,
1 λεπτο για μαιλ, 1 λεπτο το ρουτερ και 10 δευτερολεπτα για να σκεφτω τι νικ να βαλω....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> τελικα ειδες που σου μιλησα για παντελονια,
> και παρεξηγηθηκες?
> Οταν πηγαμε στα ουσιωδη και σε ζητηματα που στριμωχνεσαι,
> εκει δεν ξερεις να απαντησεις και κανεις το παπι...
> 
> 
> 
> Το εξοργιστικο και το γελοιο ξερεις πιο ειναι?
> ...


οταν σου λενε \"φυγε\", να φευγεις.
και οχι μονο απο δω......

δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να επιβαλεις την παρουσια σου με το ετσι θελω καπου που δεν σε θελουν
και δεν ισχυει μονο για εδω.....

----------


## Arsi

Θεοφανία,ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Smile: 

Tώρα,ίσως έχεις ένα δίκιο...
Αν ήταν πάντως να έχουμε μέλη mod,προσωπικά θα πρότεινα(δύσκολο...)
arkto,marina38,boltseed
και ίσως keep(με κολάει που ο ίδιος ξεκαθάρισε πως δεν έχει τη διάθεση αλλά και που κάποιες φορές τον έχω δει να γίνεται υποκειμενικός-έστω κ λίγες ως αμελητέες βέβαια)

arkto--&gt;τη θεωρώ αρκετά αντικειμενική,δίκαια,με αντίληψη,χαλαρότητα συνδιασμένη με ουσία και προπάντως επικοινωνιακές ικανότητες ώστε να μπορεί να γίνει διαμεσολαβητής σε μια κατάσταση χωρίς να προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις-έντονες τουλάχιστον.Είναι συμπαθητική ρε παιδί μου κ δεν έχει κόντρα σχεδόν με κανέναν,ξέρει να συμπεριφέρεται η κοπέλα κ στα δύσκολα κ στο χαβαλέ κ στα προβλήματα κ γενικώς.

marina38--&gt;φοβερή αντίληψη,γνώση εποικοδομητικων τρόπων χειρισμού καταστάσεων,αντικειμενικό ητα,ανοιχτό μυαλό,χαλαρή διάθεση αλλά κ υπεύθυνη.Γενικά τη θεωρώ απ\'τις ικανότερες αν έπρεπε υποχρεωτικά να διαλέξω αλλά κολλάω στο γεγονός πως πιστεύω ότι η ίδια ίσως δε θα ήθελε να εμπλακεί-εφόσον δεν το έχει κάνει ποτέ.

boltseed---&gt;χαχα τον σκέφτομαι και μου έρχεται χαμογελάκι...ταλέντο αν θελήσει να το χρησιμοποιήσει κιόλας ώστε να εξισορροπεί καυγάδες.Το ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό του θεωρώ πως είναι η αγάπη του για τον άνθρωπο αλλά και η κρίση του να επέμβει την κατάλληλη στιγμή.

Keep----&gt;αχ βρε keep, 
έχει γίνει πλέον τόσο κομμάτι αυτού του φόρουμ....
Το πιο ισχυρό προσόν του,θεωρώ πως είνα η συμπάθεια του κόσμου.Έχει ελάχιστες ως μηδαμινές αντιπάθειες κι αυτό είναι πολύ++++ για έναν moderator(να μην υπάρχουν πολλες γκρίνιες) αλλά δε θέλει ο άνθρωπος...για να μη χαλάσει καρδιές κι αυτό ακριβως τον κάνει συμπαθητικό.Επίσης βασικό η εξυπνάδα του και η αντίληψή του.Και ο χρόνος ρε παιδιά καθώς ούτως ή άλλος ασχολείται με το pc πολλές ώρες.


Αυτά μου ρχονται έτσι πρόχειρα αλλά τελικά επιμένω να πιστεύω πως άσκοπα συζητάμε γιατί κανείς δε θα θελήσει να μπει στη διαδικασία...

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> οταν σου λενε \"φυγε\", να φευγεις.
> και οχι μονο απο δω......
> 
> δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να επιβαλεις την παρουσια σου με το ετσι θελω καπου που δεν σε θελουν
> και δεν ισχυει μονο για εδω.....


πρωτα θα παρω τις εξηγησεις που πρεπει και μετα φευγω.


Κατα τα αλλα,
επειδη βλεπω με λυπη οτι το παρον φορουμ τα δυο αυτα χρονια εχει παρει ενα δρομο ανεπιστροφο,
συν οτι καποιοι χρηστες με παρακινουν να ανοιχθει ενα νεο φορουμ με σωστες βασεις χωρις αυτα τα παρατραγουδα και τους καυγαδες που εχουμε ζησει εδω μεσα ειμαι υπο σκεψη να μπω σε αυτη την διαδικασια απο σεπτεβρη.

Υπαρχουν χρηστες που εχουν φυγει ειτε το εχουν δηλωσει ειτε σιωπηλα.
Θα δειξει ο χρονος που θα οδηγηθει η σκεψη αυτη,
το σιγουρο ειναι οτι σε τετοιο εγχειρημα, δεν θα χωρανε σε καμια περιπτωση ολα τα στρεβλα που υπαρχουν εδω μεσα.

Θεωρω οτι αν πρεπει να παρει ενα μαθημα ο αντμιν,
ειναι να του αντιπαραθεσεις ενα ομοιο εγχειρημα για να μπορει να συγκρινει καταστασεις και να δει ετσι που ακριβως αποτυχε.


Σιγουρα με καποιο κοσμο θα ξαναβρεθουμε.


Για επικοινωνια μαζι μου, οσον αφορα την δημιουργια φορουμ,
υπαρχει το κλασικο μαιλ μου, που υπαρχει στο νικ μου.

----------


## loukaniko

σκεφτομαι ενα φορουμ,
οπου οι χρηστες θα ειναι ιδιοι, χωρις να υπαρχει ακριβως αντμιν που θα σου λεει,
σε εμενα δεν χωρανε τσαμπουκαδες, και δεν θα δημιουργουνται φατριες.
Οπου οταν σε προσβαλουν θα εχεις δικαιωμα να ζητησεις το λογο,
χωρις να τα βρισκει ο αλλος με τον αντμιν και να του κανει πλατες.
Που ο αντμιν δεν θα ειναι εξαφανισμενος και να χρειαζεται να μαντεψεις
αποψεις σε κακως κειμενα.

Γνωριζω αρκετο κοσμο, που θα ενδιαφερονταν για τετοιο εγχειρημα.
Προηγουνται τα μπανια του λαου και μετα αμ επος - αμ εργον.....
Ειτε θα δουλεψει αυτη η σκεψη και το υπαρχον θα εξαφανιστει η θα γινει το αναποδο.
Οσοι ενδιαφερονται να ετοιμαστουν για μετακομιση.....


 :Cool:

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> οταν σου λενε \"φυγε\", να φευγεις.
> και οχι μονο απο δω......
> 
> ...


και τι φορουμ θα κανεις εσυ?ψυχολογιας?και γιατι πιστευεις οτι θα σε ακολουθησουν?τρελος παπας σε βαφτισε

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> και τι φορουμ θα κανεις εσυ?ψυχολογιας?και γιατι πιστευεις οτι θα σε ακολουθησουν?τρελος παπας σε βαφτισε


ναι αμε γιατι?
και ψυχολογους ξερω που ειναι κοντα στις αποψεις μου,
και μπορω να το κανω και με αβαταρ, και εμοτικον και τσατ και οτι αλλο θες.

Αρκει να το εχεις μερακι και να θες να ασχοληθεις και μην σου πω οτι ο αλλος ερχεται τρεχοντας.
Αρκει να ξερει οτι τον υπολογιζεις και δεν εισαι αορατος.

Η δημοκρατια ολγακι,
θελει γερα νευρα για να την κατακτησεις,
αλλιως ειναι μια λεξη που την περιφερεις χωρις νοημα....





υγ........ για τον παπα που με βαφτισε.... αστα να πανε.
πρεπει να εχει αυτοκτονησει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

μαλιστα.εγω παλι πιστευω οτι οταν σε καποιον δεν αρεσει κατι οπως εσυ τωρα που τα εβαλες με τον αντμιν αρκει απλα να φυγει.δεν εχει κανενα μα κανενα νοημα να το κανεις ολο αυτο εφοσον δεν σου αρεσει εδω κ πιστευεις οτι αδικηθηκες.εκδικηση ζητας?οταν τραβας τα πραγματα εκτος οριου θα λαβεις το ιδιο.

----------


## whitecandle

Εγώ Ολγάκι είμαι υπέρ του να ανοιχτεί άλλο φόρουμ να φύγω από δω. Αν και με τον κρίνο όλο θα τσακωνόμαστε αλλά μετά θα τα ξαναβρίσκουμε :P

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> σκεφτομαι ενα φορουμ,
> οπου οι χρηστες θα ειναι ιδιοι, χωρις να υπαρχει ακριβως αντμιν που θα σου λεει,
> σε εμενα δεν χωρανε τσαμπουκαδες, και δεν θα δημιουργουνται φατριες.
> Οπου οταν σε προσβαλουν θα εχεις δικαιωμα να ζητησεις το λογο,
> χωρις να τα βρισκει ο αλλος με τον αντμιν και να του κανει πλατες.
> Που ο αντμιν δεν θα ειναι εξαφανισμενος και να χρειαζεται να μαντεψεις
> αποψεις σε κακως κειμενα.
> 
> ...


καλη επιτυχια!!!
παρε τους \"πολλους\" φιλους και γνωστους σου και πανε οπου θελεις.
εμας τι μας νοιαζει?

(προς το παρον αυτος που πρεπει να ετοιμαζεται για μετακομιση, εισαι εσυ. οι αλλοι ας κανουν οτι γουσταρουν)

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Εγώ Ολγάκι είμαι υπέρ του να ανοιχτεί άλλο φόρουμ να φύγω από δω. Αν και με τον κρίνο όλο θα τσακωνόμαστε αλλά μετά θα τα ξαναβρίσκουμε :P


λιμπ
δεν τα μαθες τα νεα?
ΥΠΑΧΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΕΙΡΑ ΦΟΡΑ (φορουμ) ανοιχτα.
δεν ειναι το μοναδικο, αυτο!!
αν περιμενεις αυτο για να φυγεις, μπορεις να διαλεξεις!!!!!

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> μαλιστα.εγω παλι πιστευω οτι οταν σε καποιον δεν αρεσει κατι οπως εσυ τωρα που τα εβαλες με τον αντμιν αρκει απλα να φυγει.δεν εχει κανενα μα κανενα νοημα να το κανεις ολο αυτο εφοσον δεν σου αρεσει εδω κ πιστευεις οτι αδικηθηκες.εκδικηση ζητας?οταν τραβας τα πραγματα εκτος οριου θα λαβεις το ιδιο.



αλλο κομματι το παιχνιδι που παιχθηκε στη πλατη μου,
και τα οσα εχουν παιχθει στο παρασκηνιο
(βλεπε τις πριβε συνεννοησεις περι ποντιας *******ς....)
και αλλο αν εγω θελησω να κανω νεο φορουμ οπως το σκεφτομαι (εγω αλλα και αλλοι χρηστες).

Αν φυγω απο εδω το τι θα κανω ειναι δικο μου θεμα και οσων ακολουθησουν.
Ο αντμιν και οσοι μεινουν θα συνεχισουν να κανουν αυτο που ξερουν.
Δεν νομιζω να ενδιαφερει κανενα τι θα κανω εγω εφοσον αποχωρησω.

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> σκεφτομαι ενα φορουμ,
> οπου οι χρηστες θα ειναι ιδιοι, χωρις να υπαρχει ακριβως αντμιν που θα σου λεει,
> σε εμενα δεν χωρανε τσαμπουκαδες, και δεν θα δημιουργουνται φατριες.
> ...



κοιτα ο λογος που μπαινω ειναι γιατι εχω ανοικτους λογαριασμους οχι για αλλο λογο.
Πως σκετηκες οτι με νοιαζει κατι οσον αφορα τουλαχιστον το παρεακι σας?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> λιμπ
> δεν τα μαθες τα νεα?
> ΥΠΑΧΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΕΙΡΑ ΦΟΡΑ (φορουμ) ανοιχτα.
> δεν ειναι το μοναδικο, αυτο!!
> αν περιμενεις αυτο για να φυγεις, μπορεις να διαλεξεις!!!!!


Θέλω ψυχολογίας και επίσης επειδή και στα άλλα που έχω πάει ως τώρα τσακώνομαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει σωστή διαχείριση ξέρω γω τι άσε που δεν ξέρω και κανένα καλό για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους θα ήθελα να ανοίξει ένα ο κρίνο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> .....Αν φυγω απο εδω το τι θα κανω ειναι δικο μου θεμα και οσων ακολουθησουν.
> Ο αντμιν και οσοι μεινουν θα συνεχισουν να κανουν αυτο που ξερουν.
> Δεν νομιζω να ενδιαφερει κανενα τι θα κανω εγω εφοσον αποχωρησω.


μα εχεις φυγει ηδη.
τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να το αποδεχτεις?
δεν αρκει να θες εσυ για να βρισκεσαι στην ζωη καποιου...
ειτε ειναι φορουμ ειτε ανθρωπος...
χρειαζεται να θελει κι αυτος....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> λιμπ
> δεν τα μαθες τα νεα?
> ΥΠΑΧΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΕΙΡΑ ΦΟΡΑ (φορουμ) ανοιχτα.
> ...


χμμμμμ
πιστευεις δλδ, οτι εσυ δεν φταις που τσακωνεσαι, αλλα οι διαχειριστες των διαφορων φορουμ που εχεις περασει

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> .....Αν φυγω απο εδω το τι θα κανω ειναι δικο μου θεμα και οσων ακολουθησουν.
> Ο αντμιν και οσοι μεινουν θα συνεχισουν να κανουν αυτο που ξερουν.
> Δεν νομιζω να ενδιαφερει κανενα τι θα κανω εγω εφοσον αποχωρησω.
> ...



χοχοχοχοχο!
θες να πεις οτι δεν θες να ειμαι εδω ε?
:P

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εμμμ
το σκεφτηκα γιατι ασχολεισαι 24/24 με κατι που υποτιθεται οτι δεν σε νοιαζει πλεον...

οσο για τους ανοιχτους λογαριασμους, 
ΟΥΤΕ ανοιχτους λογαριασμους δεν μπορεις να εχεις μονος σου.
οσον αφορα την αλλη πλευρα (κι εντος κι εκτος φορουμ) οι λογαριασμοι εχουν κλεισει. αν εσυ επιμενεις να κοπανιεσαι διοτι δεν καταλαβες την απαντηση, δεν ειναι προβλημα κανενος αλλου εκτος απο δικο σου, που γινεσαι αξιολυπητος και γραφικος....

----------


## justme

Καταρχήν να πώ ερμηνεύοντας το κείμενό του ΔΟΝ (και θεωρώ πως δεν το ερμηνεύω λάθος) το ότι η κουβέντα αυτή δεν είναι άχρηστη όπως ίσως νομίζουν κάποιοι θεωρόντας ότι ο Δον ΔΕΝ έχει αποφασίσει να βάλει κάποια άτομα ως admin. Εάν βρεθούν άτομα που να εκδηλώσουν (είτε δημόσια είτε με u2u στον Δον ότι έχουν διάθεση να γίνουν admin θα γίνουν.) Και δεν χρειάζεται να σταματήσουν να είναι και μέλη. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι ένα δεύτερο νικ μπορούν να το έχουν εάν το θέλουν. Ακόμα ψάχνω να καταλήξω στο ποιά είναι η CeliaM)

Το ότι ο ίδιος δεν ασχολείται και πολύ οφείλεται αφενός στην μέχρι τώρα απόφασή του να υπάρχει αρκετή ελευθερία στο φόρουμ (πράγμα που προσωπικά το θεωρώ και απολύτως σωστό) και αφετέρου στην έλλειψη χρόνου να ασχοληθεί με αυστηρότερο μοντερέιτινγκ

Τέσπα μπορεί να διαφωνώ για το θέμα της αλλαγής του μοντερέιτινγκ αλλά αφού ο Δον το έχει αποφασίσει να υπάρξουν αλλαγές οι σκέψεις μου είναι οι εξής ως προς την ερχόμενη τάξη πραγμάτων.

Για μένα λοιπόν το θέμα δεν είναι απλώς το ποιός θα είναι ο/οι νέοι admin. Δηλαδή ο καθένας μπορεί να είναι admin. Αλλά ποιούς κανόνες θα εφαρμόσει με απασχολεί. Το να γίνει κάποιος admin και να αποφασίζει βάση της ευθυκρισίας του ωραία, αλλά ποιούς κανόνες θα εφαρμόσει??

Οπότε και μιάς και το μοναδικό (κατ\'εμένα) πρόβλημα αυτής της κοινότητας βρίσκεται στο πως θα εφαρμοστούν αυτά από τους όρους χρήσης 

\"Στην κοινότητα υποστήριξης του e-psychology.gr απαγορεύονται τα κάτωθι:
Β2. Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά περιεχομένου που είναι παραπλανητικό, απειλητικό, *προσβλητικό,* επιζήμιο, δυσφημιστικό, *χυδαίο, βίαιο, υβριστικό, ρατσιστικό ή άλλως αποδοκιμαστέο, παραβιάζει την προσωπικότητα, προκαλεί συναισθήματα μίσους κλπ.*
Β3. Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά περιεχομένου *που παραβιάζει τα προσωπικά δεδομένα άλλων, πχ. αναφορά σε πραγματικά δημογραφικά στοιχεία χρήστη που επιλέγει να γράφει στο φόρουμ με ψευδώνυμο, δημοσίευση προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας, προσωπικών μηνυμάτων κτλ.*
Β4. Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά περιεχομένου, από ειδικούς και μη, *που αποτελεί ή έστω μοιάζει με online διάγνωση, ερμηνεία, ταμπελοποίηση και χαρακτηρισμό.*\"

αυτό που εγώ προτείνω είναι 
α) να μάθουν οι χρήστες ότι με το το κουμπάκι το ρεπόρτ στέλνουμε ένα μύνημα στον αδμίν ότι παραβιάζεται κάτι και να εξηγάει την άποψή του σχετικά

β)να εφαρμοστεί για όσα μυνήματα πάνε στον admin κατόπιν report από τον άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενο (δηλαδή μη στέλνω εγώ ρεπόρτ λέγοντας το τάδε μέλος θίγεται) ο κανόνας 
1ή ελαφρά παραβίαση αποκλεισμός 1 μέρας
2ή ελαφρά παραβίαση αποκλεισμός 2 μέρας
3ή ελαφρά παραβίαση αποκλεισμός 3 μέρας
4ή ελαφρά παραβίαση αποκλεισμός 4 μέρας
5ή ελαφρά παραβίαση αποκλεισμός 5 μέρας

γ) για σοβαρότερες παραβάσεις όλα τα ανωτέρω επί 5
δ) για πολύ σοβαρές παραβάσεις επί 50
ε) να δίνεται η δυνατότητα στον αποκλεισμένο να προβάλει δημόσια τις απόψεις του κατόπιν αποστολής του κειμένου (που θέλει να δημοσιεύσει) για προέγκρισης και ελέγχο για νέες παραβάσεις από τον αδμιν 
στ) να δίνεται η δυνατότητα στον αποκλεισμένο να προβάλει τις απόψεις του με u2u τόσο στον αδμιν ΟΣΟ και στον ΔΟΝ (υπεραδμίν ένα πράγμα ο ΔΟΝ ή/και η CELIAM)
ζ) να υπάρχει ειδική κατηγορία θεμάτων \"Η άποψή σας για τους αδμίν\" με δυνατότητα μοντερέιτινγκ μόνο από τους Υπέραδμίν (δηλαδή να μη μπορεί ο αδμιν να τροποποιήσει κάτι που έχει γραφτεί για αυτόν)

Προς το παρόν αυτά.
Τυχόν νεώτερα αργότερα.

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



και ποιος σου ειπε οτι ειναι κακο να τσακωνεσαι?
αλλα πραγματα ειναι κακα, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα να ασχοληθω - ασχοληθεις με κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


την ερωτηση να την απευθυνεις στην λιμπ.
αυτη δεν θελει να παει σε αλλα φορουμ που ξερει, επειδη αυτη τσακωνεται.

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> εμμμ
> το σκεφτηκα γιατι ασχολεισαι 24/24 με κατι που υποτιθεται οτι δεν σε νοιαζει πλεον...
> 
> οσο για τους ανοιχτους λογαριασμους, 
> ΟΥΤΕ ανοιχτους λογαριασμους δεν μπορεις να εχεις μονος σου.
> οσον αφορα την αλλη πλευρα (κι εντος κι εκτος φορουμ) οι λογαριασμοι εχουν κλεισει. αν εσυ επιμενεις να κοπανιεσαι διοτι δεν καταλαβες την απαντηση, δεν ειναι προβλημα κανενος αλλου εκτος απο δικο σου, που γινεσαι αξιολυπητος και γραφικος....



παλι το στορυ 24/24.....
σε δικα μου ατομα εχω συζητησει τι κανω με αυτο το ρημαδι 24/24, δεν νομιζω να σε ενδιαφερει κατι τετοιο εσενα.

Το αν γινομαι αξιολυπητος και γραφικος,
ασε να ειναι δικο μου προβλημα και οχι δικο σου.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> χμμμμμ
> πιστευεις δλδ, οτι εσυ δεν φταις που τσακωνεσαι, αλλα οι διαχειριστες των διαφορων φορουμ που εχεις περασει


Όχι δεν φταίω εγώ φταίει ο κόσμος που είναι κακός και ηλίθιος μου επιτίθονται όλοι και οι διαχειριστές φυσικά δεν κάνουν τίποτα ή παίρνουνε το μέρος τους ως μέρος αυτού του κόσμου. Αλλά δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω άλλο γιατί ξέρω ότι διαφωνείς και άκρη δεν πρόκειται να βγάλουμε.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> την ερωτηση να την απευθυνεις στην λιμπ.
> αυτη δεν θελει να παει σε αλλα φορουμ που ξερει, επειδη αυτη τσακωνεται.


Επειδή χρησιμοποίησες τη λέξη φταις, σαν να είναι κάτι κακό το είπε, δλδ σαν να κάνω εγώ κάτι κακό.

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> την ερωτηση να την απευθυνεις στην λιμπ.
> αυτη δεν θελει να παει σε αλλα φορουμ που ξερει, επειδη αυτη τσακωνεται.


Η λιμπ ειναι θυμα μιας καταστασης οπως αρκετος κοσμος εδω μεσα.
Φυσικα εχει και αυτη τις ευθυνες της,

Οταν ομως πεφτεις στην αρενα δεν θα τραυματισεις μονο αλλα και θα τραυματιστεις.
Οταν ανοιξα το θεμα της αρενας, αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα.
Θα προτιμουσα ενα χωρο που να μην εχει τα χαρακτηριστικα της αρενας, αυτο και μονο.
Τωρα εδω θα ειναι αλλου θα ειναι, μικρο το κακο.

----------


## whitecandle

justme για να υπάρξουν admin πάρα πολύ δύσκολο. Η Celiam είναι ενεργή moderator νομίζω, βοηθάει αρκετά και κλείνει θέματα. Χαχα. Και mod πολύ δύσκολο να υπάρξουν. Αν πας στην σελίδα που λέει για τους mod, νομίζω ότι λέει ότι δεν χρειάζονται άλλους, κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Καταρχήν να πώ ερμηνεύοντας το κείμενό του ΔΟΝ (και θεωρώ πως δεν το ερμηνεύω λάθος) το ότι η κουβέντα αυτή δεν είναι άχρηστη όπως ίσως νομίζουν κάποιοι θεωρόντας ότι ο Δον ΔΕΝ έχει αποφασίσει να βάλει κάποια άτομα ως admin. Εάν βρεθούν άτομα που να εκδηλώσουν (είτε δημόσια είτε με u2u στον Δον ότι έχουν διάθεση να γίνουν admin θα γίνουν.) Και δεν χρειάζεται να σταματήσουν να είναι και μέλη. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι ένα δεύτερο νικ μπορούν να το έχουν εάν το θέλουν. Ακόμα ψάχνω να καταλήξω στο ποιά είναι η CeliaM)
> ........


εχμ....
δεν ξερω ποιος απ τους δυο μας δεν καταλαβε καλα...
αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι, οτι ο ντι, ειναι πολυ προθυμος να μεταφερει τον πονοκεφαλο της διαχειρισης σε καποιους αλλους, κι αυτο σημαινει και τις υποχρεωσεις.......

αν το καταλαβα λαθος να με διορθωσει

υποχρεωσεις αγαπητε τζαστμι, ειναι πρωτα απ ολα η νομικη ευθυνη  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
δεν ξερω ποιοι θα ηταν αυτοι που θα ηταν προθυμοι να την παραλαβουν
και δεν ξερω, αν η νομικη ευθυνη παραμεινει στον ντι, αν αυτος θα ηταν προθυμος να τοποθετησει σαν αντμιν τον οποιονδηποτε απλα επειδη το ζητησε....

η σιλια , προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν γραφει στο φορουμ περα απ τα διαχειριστικα σχολια..

----------


## justme

μοντ, αδμιν, με μπερδεύουν οι ορισμοί.
Το νόημα είναι ότι ο Δον το έγραψε ξεκάθαρα.
Εάν κάποιοι θέλουν να γίνουν ρυθμιστές του φόρουμ θα το σκεφτεί (προφανώς και δεν θα βάλει τον οποιονδήποτε)
εδιτ: δια του αληθές



> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> ......
> ΥΓ1. Με δεδομένο ότι έχω στην πλάτη μου αυτό το -δύσκολο- φόρουμ επί 7 χρόνια και με δεδομένο ότι αυτή η θέση με έχει κουράσει και δεν μου ταιριάζει διόλου, αν κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι θέλουν να αναλάβουν το έργο και την ευθύνη της διαχείρισης, μπορούμε να το συζητησουμε και ισως ειναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να αποσυρθώ.
> ...

----------


## loukaniko

περα απο αυτα,
φυσικα και εγω εχω κανει λαθη και εχω υπερβει τα εσκαμμενα.
Το χειροτερο μου λαθος ηταν που εχωσα την μστρουφ σε μια ιστορια και την
αδικησα παρα πολυ.
Αλλα και αλλα πολλα μικροτερης εκτασης.


Πιστευω οτι αν ο αντμιν ηταν σωστος επρεπε να με βαλει στη θεση μου.
Δεν το εκανε και ειναι λαθος του.
Αυτα οσο με αφορουν.


Απο κει και περα,
φυσικα δεν ειμαι μονο εγω λαθος,
αλλα παρα πολλοι που εχουν εμπλακει σε flames.....


Το προβλημα δεν ειναι ομως αν εγω εκανα μια βλακεια,
η και η λιμπ η οποιος.
Αλλα αν αυτη η βλακεια μετατρεπεται σε αξιωμα.
ΚΑι με βαση το μοντερειτινγκ του αντμιν,
εχω καταλαβει οτι αυτα ειναι τελικα αξιωματα.
Και μου αρεσει η οχι, δεν μπορω να τα ανατρεψω.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by justme_
> μοντ, αδμιν, με μπερδεύουν οι ορισμοί.
> Το νόημα είναι ότι ο Δον το έγραψε ξεκάθαρα.
> Εάν κάποιοι θέλουν να γίνουν ρυθμιστές του φόρουμ θα το σκεφτεί (προφανώς και δεν θα βάλει τον οποιονδήποτε)


Α οκ δεν το διάβασα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> περα απο αυτα,
> φυσικα και εγω εχω κανει λαθη και εχω υπερβει τα εσκαμμενα.
> Το χειροτερο μου λαθος ηταν που εχωσα την μστρουφ σε μια ιστορια και την
> αδικησα παρα πολυ.
> Αλλα και αλλα πολλα μικροτερης εκτασης.
> 
> 
> Πιστευω οτι αν ο αντμιν ηταν σωστος επρεπε να με βαλει στη θεση μου.
> ...


α τελεια....
χωσε του τωρα επειδη δεν σε εδιωξε εγκαιρως...
τι αλλο θα διαβασουμε...

----------


## loukaniko

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> περα απο αυτα,
> φυσικα και εγω εχω κανει λαθη και εχω υπερβει τα εσκαμμενα.
> Το χειροτερο μου λαθος ηταν που εχωσα την μστρουφ σε μια ιστορια και την
> ...



εχω γραψει με 5 νικ ενα καρο πραγματα....
αυτο καταλαβες εσυ?
οτι επρεπε να με διωξει εγκαιρως?
Εμ τι να σου πω....

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by justme_
> Καταρχήν να πώ ερμηνεύοντας το κείμενό του ΔΟΝ (και θεωρώ πως δεν το ερμηνεύω λάθος) το ότι η κουβέντα αυτή δεν είναι άχρηστη όπως ίσως νομίζουν κάποιοι θεωρόντας ότι ο Δον ΔΕΝ έχει αποφασίσει να βάλει κάποια άτομα ως admin. Εάν βρεθούν άτομα που να εκδηλώσουν (είτε δημόσια είτε με u2u στον Δον ότι έχουν διάθεση να γίνουν admin θα γίνουν.) Και δεν χρειάζεται να σταματήσουν να είναι και μέλη. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι ένα δεύτερο νικ μπορούν να το έχουν εάν το θέλουν. Ακόμα ψάχνω να καταλήξω στο ποιά είναι η CeliaM)
> ........
> 
> ...


Μα γιαυτό έγραψα. Υπεραδμίν θα παραμείνι ο Δον. ΑΥτός θα έχει και την τελική ευθύνη και θα μπορεί να τροποποιεί τυχόν άδικους αποκλεισμούς.
Δεν νομίζω (βεβαίως δεν ξέρω και πολλά από αυτά) να υπάρχει κάποια νομική ευθύνη όταν εφαρμόζεις κατά την κρίση σου (που μπορεί και να ανεραιθεί από κάποιον ανώτερο) τι είναι βρισίδι και τι ρατσιτσμός 
Τώρα το ποιός θέλει ή όχι ας δούμε εάν στην τελική υπάρχει κανένας ή όχι. 
Εάν στην τελική όσοι θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει αυστηρότερο μοντερέιτινγ (γιατί εγώ διαφωνώ) εάν θέλουν πραγματικά να υπάρχει θα θελήσουν να κάνουν κάτι πέρα από το να διαφωνούν με το σημερινό στατους..... Θα δείξει...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by loukaniko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τα ξαναδιαβασες νηφαλιος?

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> Θέλω ψυχολογίας και επίσης επειδή και στα άλλα που έχω πάει ως τώρα τσακώνομαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει σωστή διαχείριση ξέρω γω τι άσε που δεν ξέρω και κανένα καλό για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους θα ήθελα να ανοίξει ένα ο κρίνο.


κ αυτο δε σε προβληματιζει καθολου? οτι σε οσα φόρα κ να πας τσακωνεσαι? τι πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι τοσο διαφορετικο στο υποθετικο φορουμ του κρινου, που εκει δε θα τσακωνεσαι? πιστευεις οτι εκει θα σου χαιδευουν τα αυτια? (γιατι εμμεσως πλην σαφως αυτο ζητας)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Παιδια να σας πω κάτι?
ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ, (εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν φυσικά πάντα).
Σε όποιον αρέσει κάθεται, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει τα μαζεύει και φεύγει.
Είναι πολύ απλό.
Έχουν τύχει εποχές που άνοιγα τη σελίδα μόνο από συνήθεια και όχι γιατί το ήθελα. Έχουν έρθει άλλες που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν.
Αν όμως μου την έσπαγε αυτός ο χώρος, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες που θα μπορούσα να πάω.
Πλέον μένω μόνο γιατί έχω δεθεί με ανθρώπους και πέρα απ τις κακές στιγμές, κάποτε είχα καταθέσει εδώ την ψυχή μου.
Όταν όμως νιώσω πως δεν με σηκώνει, ή δεν βγάζω άκρη θα πάω ένα κλικ παραπέρα.
Γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο να το σκεφτούν όλοι αυτό?
(και δεν μιλάω για τον κρίνο).

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> κ αυτο δε σε προβληματιζει καθολου? οτι σε οσα φόρα κ να πας τσακωνεσαι? τι πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι τοσο διαφορετικο στο υποθετικο φορουμ του κρινου, που εκει δε θα τσακωνεσαι? πιστευεις οτι εκει θα σου χαιδευουν τα αυτια? (γιατι εμμεσως πλην σαφως αυτο ζητας)


γιατί έχει τόσο σημασία αν τσακώνεσαι σε ένα φόρουμ ή όχι?

εγώ δεν δίνω την παραμικρή σημασία 

βασικά πειραματίζομαι στο φόρουμ όπως φαντάζομαι όλοι 

δεν το παίρνουμε και βαρέως

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Παιδια να σας πω κάτι?
> ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ, (εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν φυσικά πάντα).
> Σε όποιον αρέσει κάθεται, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει τα μαζεύει και φεύγει.
> Είναι πολύ απλό.
> Έχουν τύχει εποχές που άνοιγα τη σελίδα μόνο από συνήθεια και όχι γιατί το ήθελα. Έχουν έρθει άλλες που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν.
> Αν όμως μου την έσπαγε αυτός ο χώρος, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες που θα μπορούσα να πάω.
> Πλέον μένω μόνο γιατί έχω δεθεί με ανθρώπους και πέρα απ τις κακές στιγμές, κάποτε είχα καταθέσει εδώ την ψυχή μου.
> Όταν όμως νιώσω πως δεν με σηκώνει, ή δεν βγάζω άκρη θα πάω ένα κλικ παραπέρα.
> ...


Ο Κρίνος έχει πάθει στερητικό γι αυτό 

από συνήθεια το κάνει μάλλον

όλοι χρειαζόμαστε τον χρόνο μας

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> κ αυτο δε σε προβληματιζει καθολου? οτι σε οσα φόρα κ να πας τσακωνεσαι? τι πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι τοσο διαφορετικο στο υποθετικο φορουμ του κρινου, που εκει δε θα τσακωνεσαι? πιστευεις οτι εκει θα σου χαιδευουν τα αυτια? (γιατι εμμεσως πλην σαφως αυτο ζητας)


Με προβλημάτιζε κάποτε για την κοινωνία αλλά έχει σταματήσει να με προβληματίζει. Υποτίθεται εκεί θα είναι πιο νορμάλ παιδιά που πάνε τον κρίνο άρα είναι και πιο καλά.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Παιδια να σας πω κάτι?
> ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ, (εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν φυσικά πάντα).
> Σε όποιον αρέσει κάθεται, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει τα μαζεύει και φεύγει.
> Είναι πολύ απλό.
> Έχουν τύχει εποχές που άνοιγα τη σελίδα μόνο από συνήθεια και όχι γιατί το ήθελα. Έχουν έρθει άλλες που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν.
> Αν όμως μου την έσπαγε αυτός ο χώρος, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες που θα μπορούσα να πάω.
> Πλέον μένω μόνο γιατί έχω δεθεί με ανθρώπους και πέρα απ τις κακές στιγμές, κάποτε είχα καταθέσει εδώ την ψυχή μου.
> Όταν όμως νιώσω πως δεν με σηκώνει, ή δεν βγάζω άκρη θα πάω ένα κλικ παραπέρα.
> ...


Εσύ τα έκανες αυτά, όσοι όμως δεν έχουν προσωπική ζωή γιατί έχουν τους λόγους τους, άσε τους να κάνουν ότι θέλουν. Και επιπλέον, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες φόρουμ, και αν ναι, πες μου τα πρώτα 100 ποιοτικά όμως ε; Τέλος, αυτό μου ταιριάζει γιατί είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογίας και βαρέθηκα να απολογούμαι συνέχεια οκ?

----------


## Χάιντι

hello loukanikaki

πολύ \"νόστιμο\" νικ  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> κ αυτο δε σε προβληματιζει καθολου? οτι σε οσα φόρα κ να πας τσακωνεσαι? τι πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι τοσο διαφορετικο στο υποθετικο φορουμ του κρινου, που εκει δε θα τσακωνεσαι? πιστευεις οτι εκει θα σου χαιδευουν τα αυτια? (γιατι εμμεσως πλην σαφως αυτο ζητας)
> 
> ...


αλλου ηταν το ποιντ.
αλλα τα εχουμε ξανασυζητησει αυτα κ δεν βγαινει κατι.-

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


καταλαβαίνω που είναι το πόιντ 

αλλά μήπως είστε λίγο υπερβολικοί?

όπως η κοπελιά που με είπε ότι λέω \" τραγικά \" πράγματα

τι ήθελε να με σοκάρει ήθελε

\"μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά\"

χαχαχα

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> εδω να πω στην ντις, οτι με παραδειγμα τον κιπ, θεωρω οτι πολλα ατομα με ψ. προβληματα ειναι πολυ πιο ισορροπημενα στις σχεσεις τους με τους αλλους και στις κρισεις τους, απο παρα πολλα \"υγιη\" ατομα που γνωριζω
> οσο για το να μην εχουν κοιμηθει με μελη ))))))) γελασα πολυ. προτεινετε να βασιστουμε στην προσκοπικη τους τιμη, η να ανατρεξουμε σε κουτσομπολια?


Ας υποθέσουμε για αρχή, αν και εντελώς αυθαίρετα, ότι έχουμε εμείς ως χρηστες την οποιαδήποτε εξουσία πάνω στον ποιον θα κάνει ο NikosD. moderator.

DISCLAIMER: Συγγνώμη αν με τα παραδείγματα που θα παραθέσω προσβάλω κάποιον, δεν το κάνω επίτηδες αλλα είμαι στο τρέξιμο και τα εννοώ τελείως παραδειγματικά.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων ενός moderator, για εμενα είναι σαν να βάζω έναν αλκοολικό (η έστω, έναν πρώην αλκοολικό) να διευθύνει ένα μπαρ. Κάποιος που έχει ήδη μια ευαισθησία σε κάποια θέματα, δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις να βγάλει απέξω προσωπικές απόψεις και τάσεις και να κρίνει τελείως αποστασιοποιημένα. Θυμήσου ότι ένας mod είναι υποχρεωμένος να διαβάζει ΟΛΑ τα θέματα και να κρίνει ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ γενετικά, ρομποτικά αν θέλεις. Ουσιαστικά λοιπόν θέλουμε έναν mod που, χονδρά χονδρά, να μην τον ενδιαφέρει καθόλου το θέμα του forum. Επίσης, δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα κάνει καλο και στο ίδιο το άτομο, αφού μπορεί να επεναφέρει μνήμες και συναισθήματα που είχαν ξεπεραστεί, και συγγνώμη αλλα δεν θα ήθελα κανέναν από τα άτομα που ξέρω να το υποβάλω σε κάτι τέτοιο!

Επί του αλλου χαρακτηριστικού που ανέφερα, δε χρειάζεται να το παιδέψουμε πολύ: μέσα στο forum, μέσω απαντήσεων και απόψεων πάνω σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα, έχουν σχηματιστεί συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες μεταξύ των μελών. Κάποιος δε, που συμμετέχει επί σειρά ετών και με δικά του προβλήματα, έχει \"κατατάξει\" στο μυαλό του ποιος είναι \"με το μέρος του\" (δηλαδή τον βοηθησε, τον υποστήριξε, συμφωνούσε μαζί του κτλ) και ποιος του έκανε κόντρα (που μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνει από το ότι διαφωνούσαν σε ένα θέμα μέχρι το ότι του έσπαγε τα νεύρα το στυλ του).

Με όσους λοιπόν τα βρίσκαν ala intellectuel, έχουν βγει και για καφέ, έχουν πάει και ένα σινεμά, έχουν αποκτήσει προσωπική επαφή. Έχουν γίνει φίλοι και στον κόσμο εκτος του διαδικτύου. Ξέρουν ο ένας πως σκέφτεται ο άλλος, τι απόψεις έχουν πάνω σε κάποια θέματα, και έχουν αναπτύξει μια οικειότητα, όπως έχουν φυσικά κάθε δικαίωμα να κάνουν. Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και αναμενόμενο, σε μια διαμάχη μεταξύ ενός άσχετου μέλους και ενός φίλου, ο moderator να δείξει περισσότερη κατανόηση και επιείκεια στο φίλο του. Εάν δε υπάρχει και κάποιο άλλο υποβόσκον συναίσθημα μεταξύ των φίλων, η έστω μονόπλευρα, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μπορεί να κρίνει αντικειμενικά γιατί απλούστατα, είναι ένας ακόμα άνθρωπος, με τα συναισθήματα και τις αδυναμίες του και με συμμετοχη στο forum. Εάν τέλος το \"άσχετο μέλος\" τυγχάνει και πρώην ανταγωνιστής, μπορείς να είσαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι η αμεροληψία θα πάει περίπατο. 

Άλλο παράδειγμα, και συγγνώμη και σε εσένα και στην iberis που σας περιλαμβάνω στο παρακάτω κείμενο. Ελπίζω να καταλάβετε ότι δεν το κάνω με κριτική διάθεση αλλα συγκριτική.
Έχω διαβάσει πάμπολλα σχόλια σου στο forum Rem, και έχουμε μιλήσει και στο chat, και ξέρω ότι γενικά είσαι άτομο που δεν κωλώνεις να βρίσεις. Έχεις ρίξει ουκ ολίγα καντήλια σε άτομα και θέματα, μερικά από τα οποια εμενα δεν με επηρέασαν ώστε να αντιδράσω σε τέτοιο βαθμό, άλλα όμως -δεν το κρύβω- ικανοποιούσαν την μαύρη μου ψυχούλα.
Έχω επίσης διαβάσει πάμπολλα σχόλια της iberis, με την οποια έχω επίσης μιλήσει και στο chat, και ξέρω ότι δεν της αρέσει να βρίζει, και αν το κάνει, χρησιμοποιεί generic, κοινές λέξεις.
Εάν λοιπόν σε ένα θέμα δω εσένα να ρίχνεις χριστοπαναγίες, δε θα μου φανεί καθόλου παράξενο γιατί ξέρω ότι έτσι είσαι, και θα το προσπεράσω λέγοντας \"ωχ τα πήρε η Remedy\". Εάν όμως δω την iberis να βρίζει όπως εσύ, θα γουρλώσω τα ματια και θα σκεφτώ ότι κάτι εξαιρετικά extreme έγινε που την επηρέασε παρα πολύ για να αρχίσει να εκφράζεται έτσι, και θα δω με πιο αυστηρό μάτι το σχόλιο που την ώθησε στα άκρα.

(Ξανά συγγνώμη που χρησιμοποίησα υπάρχοντες χαρακτήρες στο παράδειγμα μου αλλα δεν έχω μυαλό για θεωρητικά τώρα, είναι 5:45 και πρέπει να τρέξω για βαλίτσες)

Φιλάκια σε όλους, τα λέμε αύριο από έξω  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Παιδια να σας πω κάτι?
> ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ, (εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν φυσικά πάντα).
> Σε όποιον αρέσει κάθεται, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει τα μαζεύει και φεύγει.
> Είναι πολύ απλό.
> Έχουν τύχει εποχές που άνοιγα τη σελίδα μόνο από συνήθεια και όχι γιατί το ήθελα. Έχουν έρθει άλλες που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν.
> Αν όμως μου την έσπαγε αυτός ο χώρος, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες που θα μπορούσα να πάω.
> Πλέον μένω μόνο γιατί έχω δεθεί με ανθρώπους και πέρα απ τις κακές στιγμές, κάποτε είχα καταθέσει εδώ την ψυχή μου.
> Όταν όμως νιώσω πως δεν με σηκώνει, ή δεν βγάζω άκρη θα πάω ένα κλικ παραπέρα.
> ...


Θα απαντήσω σε σένα και εμμέσως σε άλλους. Αν ήταν ένα φόρουμ για σένα και όχι η ζωή σου, δε θα ήσουν όλη μέρα σχεδόν στο τσατ να κουτσομπολεύεις τους πάντες και τα πάντα. Κι όχι μόνη σου φυσικά. Έχεις \'φυσιολογική\' ζωή απ\' ό,τι κατάλαβα. Και χρήματα. Αλλά είσαι εδώ.
Ο λόγος που μένεις, δεν είναι επειδή έχεις δεθεί με τους άλλους, αλλά επειδή έχεις τον Κρίνο στο κατόπι και διεκδικείς τα πρωτεία. Ξέρω, ξέρω, θα με... σχολιάσεις πίσω από τηλέφωνα και κους - κους ή θα λες στο τσατ πόσο άθλια και κομπλεξική είμαι. Δε βαριέσαι. 
Καμιά σχέση τα όσα έχω γράψει εγώ για τον Κρίνο ή στον Κρίνο, με το δικό σας σκοπό. Και κάνε μια προσπάθεια να... αποδεχτείς το γεγονός του ότι διαχωρίζω τις ωραίες σχετικά συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει μαζί σου για άσχετα με το φόρουμ θέματα. 
Συνήθως απαντάς σε ντουέτο και σπάνια... σόλο. Και η κουτσομπολαρία σε σχέση με τα τελευταία... συμβάντα, πήρε και έδωσε. Κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία σε θέματα... υγείας;... 
τα πρωτεία διεκδικείτε και τα μετάλλια είναι τρία... πέρασες πράματα δύσκολα στο παρελθόν, αλλά ο χαρακτήρας είναι χαρακτήρας... ψυχικώς πάσχοντες που καταφέρνονται εναντίον πασχόντων... οξύμωρο. Η Λου τά \'χει βάλει με τη Λίμπα. Εμφανώς \'προβληματική\' καθώς δηλώνει ψύχωση. Και σε συνδιασμό με έναν χαρακτήρα που εμφανέστατα διαμορφώθηκε έτσι με το χεράκι τον οικείων της... κι εσείς τί κάνετε;... τη λιθοβολείτε;... ή της γίνονται παρατηρήσεις για τα... \'λολ\'; Αφού είστε υγιείς, δεν είστε;... μαλλον θέλετε να πιστεύετε για τους εαυτούς σας περισσότερα από όσα σας αναλογούν ίσως.
Για παράδειγμα. Σας είπες κανείς ότι έχετε προσόντα ψυχαναλυτικά; Ή νομίζετε ότι έχετε το δικαίωμα να... αμφισβητείτε τα αποτελέσματα της ψυχοθεραπείας κάποιου; Να κρίνετε και τον ψυχοθεραπευτή του ίσως; Στο χωριό μου λέγεται \'νά \'τανε η ζήλια ψώρα\' στο δικό σας δε ξέρω... είναι το τελευταίο ποστ - ειδικά μετά απ\' τα τεκτενόμενα τα τελευταία, δε βλέπω την ώρα να αποχωρήσω φυσικά. 
Αράξτε όσοι γουστάρετε πάνω στην διαταραχή σας λοιπόν, και οι \'υγιείς\' συνεχίστε να κοντράρεστε με τους αρρώστους. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα που είναι θύματα ενός ανθρώπου που είναι άρρωστος. Αλλά εγώ θα σταματήσω να καταδεικνύω την αρρώστια του. Συνεχίστε οι \'υγιείς\' τό \'παμε. Εύχομαι να διάβασαν και άλλοι αυτά που μου διαγράφτηκαν. Επίτηδες αναφέρθηκα ενδεικτικά σε κάποια απ\' αυτά. Αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το κυνήγι για το χρυσό θα συνεχιστεί... Κρίνο σε χαιρετώ. Ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να θέλει να σε βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά. Κι ούτε υπήρξε. Αλλά είχες όλες τις ευκαιρίες. Αν υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι που συμφωνούν μαζί σου, είναι απλά άχρηστοι και δε τους νοιάζει ο ρόλος σου σε ένα φόρουμ με ανθρώπους. Υπάρχουν κι αυτοί όμως που σε θεωρούν επικίνδυνο και σε διαβάζουν. Ξέρω, δε χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια γιατί είσαι μια χαρά. Και ξέρω τί θα ακολουθήσει μετά από αυτό το ποστ, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία για κανέναν.
Σου δίνω κι ένα δίκιο. Έπρεπε να σε περιορίσουν νωρίτερα. Αλλά η εξωεικονική δράση δε νοιάζει κανέναν αν δεν αφορά την καμπούρα του.
Εύχομαι να σου απλώσει κάποιος χέρι βοηθείας και θα βρεθούν πολλοί, νά \'σαι σίγουρος. Αλλά ξέρω πως θα με βρίσεις και δε θα το ζητήσεις επίσης. 
Δε ζητάω διαγραφή για δεύτερη φορά. Εννοείται ότι επιθυμώ να απέχω. Άλλα όποιος νομίζει ότι παρέβην τους όρους που θέσπισε χωρίς να κοιτάζει αν τηρούνται, ας με ξαναδιαγράψει και χωρίς να το έχω ζητήσει καν αυτή τη φορά. Κι ας με ξανακοκκινήσει όσο θέλει.

Αντιός και από εδώ.

----------


## whitecandle

Οι οικείοι μου ποιοί είναι;

----------


## sabb

Φίλε μου Δημήτρη (Κρίνο),
Σου απευθύνω αυτό το μήνυμα δημόσια μια και πιστεύω πως θα ωφελήσει την συζήτηση που ανοίχτηκε, με αφορμή τον αποκλεισμό σου από το φόρουμ και την εκ του αποτελέσματος προκύψασα επιθυμία σου να πολεμήσεις την εξουσία (fight he power) που αντιπροσωπεύει η διαχείριση.
Σε γνώρισα μαζί με την Lieberchild και συζητήσαμε με τις ώρες σ\' ένα μπαράκι στα Βριλλήσια πριν από 1 1/2 περίπου χρόνο αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου , κι ενώ τότε είχα ήδη αποστασιοποιηθεί από την ενεργή συμμετοχή μου στο φόρουμ, για τους λόγους που γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά...Η εντύπωση που είχα αποκομίσει τότε - και φυσικά δεν έχω λόγους να μην διατηρώ ακόμη - ήταν πως είχα μπροστά μου ένα συγκροτημένο άτομο, με \"πλατιές\" απόψεις αλλά κι ένα...κουσούρι που σου είχα επισημάνει και θυμάμαι πως σ\' αυτό συμφωνούσε και η Έρι ( Lieberchild ) - την εν πολλοίς σε καθημερινή βάση κατασπατάληση της ενέργειας σου στα δρώμενα του φόρουμ. Θυμάμαι πως ήταν μόλις λίγες μέρες που είχατε επισκεφτεί με την Λίμπερ τον Κηπ στη Τρίπολη και την ζέση που μίλησες για εκείνον. Το πως φτάσατε εδώ που φτάσατε οι δυο σας, είναι κάτι που με λυπεί αλλά φυσικά δεν είναι της παρούσης να αναλύσουμε - θεωρώ πως παρ\' όλη την πικρία , κανείς από τους δυο σας δεν μετάνοιωσε για εκείνη τη μεταξύ σας συνάντηση...
Όταν φεύγαμε, θυμάμαι που μου ζήτησες να συνεχίσω να γράφω στο φόρουμ, γιατί \"είχε ανάγκη από φωνές σαν τη δική μου \" .. Φυσικά και αρνήθηκα, με την λογική κατά τα δικά μου μέτρα και σταθμά επεξήγηση, πως το φόρουμ δεν είχε την ίδια σημασία για μένα , όπως είχε για σένα. Η συνάντηση μας τότε, πέρα από την θετική εντύπωση που μου δώσατε και εσύ και η Έρι, ήταν πως πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία, τον χώρο αυτόν τον αγαπούσες... Και φτάνοντας στο σήμερα . μετά από μια διαδρομή με αντιπαλότητες,αντιπαραθέσ ις, ειρωνείες, κακίες, συμπάθειες κι αντιπάθειες, καθημερινή τριβή με την εμπάθεια και τον αρνητισμό, είμαι και πάλι σίγουρος πως ακόμη τον αγαπάς αυτό τον χώρο , παρόλα τα τελευταία γεγονότα και τον κατά τα φαινόμενα άδικο αποκλεισμό σου. Πιστεύω πως ο κάθε αποκλεισμός είναι εκ προοιμίου άδικος όταν δεν προηγείται ειδοποίηση και επεξήγηση από την διαχείριση , για την επικείμενη λήψη της απόφασης. Αυτή είναι και η θέση μου αν θέλεις στο ζήτημα που προέκυψε και όσο με αφορά, έχεις την αμέριστη υποστήριξη μου.
Ωστόσο , δεν θα σταθώ στο άδικο ή όχι της απόφασης , αλλά στην μετέπειτα εμμονή σου - με απαρχή αυτό το θρέντ - να διεκδικήσεις συγγνώμη από την διαχείριση και να συνεχίσεις να αναγάγεις την υπόθεση \"φόρουμ\", σαν την ύψιστη προτεραιότητα της ζωής σου, μπαινοβγαίνεις με διάφορα λόγκιν σ\' ένα άτυπο κλεφτοπόλεμο με τον ΝίκοD, για να αποδείξεις τι ? Πως στο τέλος τέλος αν θα κάνεις ένα δικό σου φόρουμ, θα αποδείξεις στον Νίκο σε ποια σημεία απέτυχε ? Δεν νομίζεις πως κι εσύ , αλλά και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που άρπαξαν μια κουβέντα του Νίκου κι άρχισαν να προτείνουν διαδόχους αντμινιστράτορες, μετατρέπετε με την στάση σας ένα επικοινωνιακό εργαλείο όπως είναι το φόρουμ, σ\' ένα πεδίο αντιπαλότητας κι έκφρασης αρνητισμού ? Το πεδίο αντιπαθειών κι εμπαθειών του φόρουμ όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εδώ και 2 χρόνια , μεταφέρθηκε από τις ψυχικές διαταραχές του καθένα και την υποστηρικτική διαδικτυακή \"συμβίωση\" των μελών, στην διαδοχή της διαχείρισης ? Κάπου είδα πως ανοίχτηκε και θρεντ για τις εναλλακτικές μορφές διαχείρισης (!), θετικά και αρνητικά στοιχεία χουντικού ή αντίστοιχα δημοκρατικού μοντερέτινγκ ? Μα είναι σοβαρά πράγματα όλα αυτά ? Θα κοιμόμαστε και θα ξυπνάμε με το μυαλό μας στο φόρουμ ?

Προσωπικά, πήρα την πρωτοβουλία να γράψω αυτές τις αράδες, όχι για να τροφοδοτήσω την συζήτηση στην κατεύθυνση της διαχειριστικής διαδοχής, αλλά να την αποτρέψω από το να αναδειχθεί σε μείζον ζήτημα...

Θα σε προτρέψω να δεις τη ζωή σου έστω και με την ευκαιρία του αποκλεισμού , χωρίς το φόρουμ. Το να υπερασπίζεσαι το στίγμα σου στο χώρο αυτόν, το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι να θέλεις να δώσεις περισσότερη ακόμη ενέργεια από τον εαυτό σου στο φόρουμ, έστω κι από τη θέση του πολέμιου πια . Σ\'ένα άλλο μήνυμα σου σε άλλο θρέντ, απευθυνόμενος στον Κηπ είπες πως τα \"χρόνια περνάνε\"...Δεν νομίζεις πως πρέπει να το πεις πρώτα απ\' όλα στον εαυτό σου και να του δώσεις την ευκαιρία να απαλλαγεί μια και καλή από τον αρνητισμό που σου μεταδίδεται (...και ανταποδίδεις), στην καθημερινή σου υπερδραστηριότητα εδώ μέσα ?

Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες, πως τους ανθρώπους που δεν σε συμπαθούν δεν μπορείς να τους αλλάξεις την εντύπωση μέσα από τα καλώδια...Το στοίχημα είναι να κερδίσεις όλους εκείνους εκεί έξω, που δεν θα σου πουν όχι για μια μπύρα σ\' ένα μπαράκι στα Βριλλήσια....

----------


## strangerinthenight

Φιλε σαββα,
για παρτη σου εκανα φρεσκο λογκιν....


Στο μεγαλο μυνημα σου, θα σου απαντησω δημοσια σε ενα και μονο κομματι,
Το φορουμ αυτο καθ αυτο μου ειναι (πια) αδιαφορο.
Ουτε χρονο σκοπευω να σπαταλησω ουτε τιποτα.
Αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι σωστα και εχεις δικαιο σε ολη την κριτικη σου.
Οσο χρονο εδωσα καλως η κακως το εκανα,
Μπορει λαθος.... μπορει οχι.
Πηρα εδωσα, αυτα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη.
Παει λοιπον αυτο το κομματι.



Παμε στα υπολοιπα.
Ξερεις εχω ενα χοντρο κολλημα στη ζωη μου.
Θελω με τους ανθρωπους που εχω τσουγκρισει ενα κρασι,
με ανθρωπους που με εχουν και τους εχω κοιταξει στα ματια,
να ξερω οτι ειναι γνησιοι και το κρασι που τσουγκρισαμε ηταν μια ειλικρινης στιγμη μεταξυ μας.
Το εχω κανει με λιγους, εσυ ενας απο αυτους.
Και λεω για σενα, οτι επιβεβαιωνεις καθε σου στιγμη την εντυπωση που ειχα και ελπιζω εγω για σενα.
Την ιδια εντυπωση ειχα και για τον ΝικοςΔ.
Ειχαμε 2-3 φορες καταφερει να τσουγκρισουμε το ποτηρι μας και να πουμε ασπρο πατο....
Εγω για την εκτιμηση μου ημουν αληθινος και χαιρομουν που υπηρχε το φορουμ.
Τα τελευταια χρονια οταν το φορουμ αλλαξε φανηκε οτι υπηρχε ανεπαρκεια.
Αλλα δεν με ενοχλησε αυτο.
Εκεινο που δεν μπορω να ξεπερασω ειναι να βλεπω αυτο το ατομο,
να παιζει τοσο απροκαλυπτα μπιλιαρδο στη πλατη μου
και τελικα να ανακαλυπτω ποσο εξω επεσα.
Δεν το δικαιουμε αυτο τοσο απλα, και οχι δεν το χωνευω.
Δικαιωμα μου ειναι να εχω απαιτησεις απο κοσμο που αξιωθηκε να κατσει μαζι μου
και να μου πει σε ασχετο χρονο οτι με εκτιμαει και ευχαριστω για αυτο.

Για ποια εκτιμηση μιλαμε ομως οταν καποιος επειδη ειναι αντμιν,
μπορει να απαιτει ολες τις εξηγησεις που θελει ενω για το ιδιο ζητημα,
εγω δεν δικαιουμε ουτε καν να αρθρωσω λεξη?
Ξερεις αν ειχα ενα θεμα με μελη,
πολυ απλα θα ειχαμε ενα ακομα τσακωμο και σιγα τα ωα.
Οταν βλεπω ομως οτι σε αυτο το φορουμ η δικαιοσυνη αποδιδεται, μονο οταν εχεις τα κουμπακια,
σορρυ αλλα αυτο δεν το σηκωνει ο οργανισμος μου.
Γνωριζω πολυ καλα και ειμαι προσεκτικος σε οτι κανω, για να κινουμε σε νομιμα πλαισια τουλαχιστον
να μην μου βγει και κανενα προβλημα.
Εχω λογους λοιπον, να μπορω και να θελω να παρω αυτο που θελω.
Και πιστεψε με, ειμαι αρκετα πεισματαρης για να τα καταφερω.
Οποτε δεν με απασχολει ουτε το φορουμ ουτε τα μελη του και ειλικρινα
δεν εχω ορεξη να ανοιξω κανενα διαλογο με κανενα, και η εξαιρεση που κανω,
ειναι οτι η εκτιμηση μας ειναι σημαντικη οπως για σενα, ετσι και για μενα.


Να εισαι σιγουρος, σαββα,
οτι οταν εχεις δικαιο, παντα θα το βρεις.
Αρκει να το πιστευεις.....



Καλη σου συνεχεια οπου και αν βρισκεσαι.
Παω για μπυριτσες, ευκαιρια να βγαινω εξω οπως ειπες και εσυ.


 :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> Φιλε σαββα,
> για παρτη σου εκανα φρεσκο λογκιν....
> 
> 
> Στο μεγαλο μυνημα σου, θα σου απαντησω δημοσια σε ενα και μονο κομματι,
> Το φορουμ αυτο καθ αυτο μου ειναι (πια) αδιαφορο.
> Ουτε χρονο σκοπευω να σπαταλησω ουτε τιποτα.
> Αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι σωστα και εχεις δικαιο σε ολη την κριτικη σου.
> ...


να σου πω?τη γνωμη σου για το νικος δ την σχηματισες τωρα π αποκλειστηκες?οτι και καλα ειναι ενας αδικος μοντερειτορ?τοσα χρονια τι εκανες?γιατι ησουν εδω?ελεος παντα εχεις δικιο,σταματα και κοψε το το τροπαρι,και μαθε να καταλαβαινεις.αντε αντε γιατι πια εσυ ο πανσοφος ο πανσωστος θεος

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Παιδια να σας πω κάτι?
> ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ, (εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν φυσικά πάντα).
> Σε όποιον αρέσει κάθεται, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει τα μαζεύει και φεύγει.
> ...

----------


## εκείνος

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ονούφριε,
> με ευχές για καλή χρονιά,
> δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπαίνεις εδώ, ειλικρινά


Εσύ γιατί μπαίνεις, αφού οι ξεφτίλες σε διέγραψαν;

Τι κοινό έχεις εσύ, που διαθέτεις κοινωνικούς και πολιτικούς προβληματισμούς, με μια Θεοφανία, με έναν keep talking, με lightbluebath, με liberchild κλπ.




> Μουνί παρακαλητό, πικρό ******


Ποιός από όσους είναι μέσα στο e-ψυχιατρείο, έχει ασχοληθεί όσο εσύ με συζητήσεις για πολιτικά (Παλαιστινιακό κλπ) και κοινωνικά θέματα;



> _Originally posted by krino_
> ... και τι προβλήματα είπαμε ότι έχεις??


Εδώ αντί να διαμαρτυρηθούν οι τρόφιμοι, αρχίζουν και σκέπτονται \"χμ, παίρνοντας σαν δεδομένο ότι η πορδή του αντμινιστρέιτορ είναι ευωδιαστή, πως θα τον γλείψουμε περισσότερο, για να μη μας διαγράψει, μήπως πρέπει να δείξουμε δουλικότητα στη Θεοφανία, αφού από το πως σκέπτεται η Θεοφανία για τις διαγραφές ενεργεί ο αντμινιστρέιτορ και στη συνέχεια έρχεται πάλι η Θεοφανία για να εξηγήσει πειστικά για ποιό λόγο έκανε τη διαγραφή ο αντμινιστρέιτορ\"

Όλοι, Θεοφανίες και keep talking ξεκινούν με την απόλυτη ταύτιση με το αφεντικό για να κοιμούνται ήσυχα. Έτσι (δείτε στο ιστορικό) έκαναν κάποτε και η interrapted και η Kassi και δείτε τώρα πως έχουν καταντήσει. Δεν βοηθούν στην ψυχική υγεία αυτές οι ταυτίσεις με έναν διαχειριστή μιας εταιρείας κατασκευής και προώθησης ιστοσελίδων.

Αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ για ποιό λόγο απαγορεύονται τα greeklish; Ρωτήστε κάποιον που να ξέρει καλά από διαδίκτυο (όχι τον keep talking) και θα σας πει ότι δεν γίνεται ταξινόμηση των γραφομένων, όταν κάποια κείμενα είναι γραμμένα με greeklish. Εδώ θα σας διαγράψει για αυτό το παράπτωμα, χωρίς άλλο, ο σούπερ αντμινιστρέιτορ (που ευχαριστιέται να προσθέτει αστέρια στον εαυτό του).

Μια εταιρεία προώθησης ιστοσελίδων θέλει να δείξει αποτελέσματα έντονης συμμετοχής αναγνωστών έστω και αν χειροτερεύει η ψυχική τους κατάσταση με τις μονολεκτικές αντιπαραθέσεις.

Εσύ τώρα εξοργίστηκες που σε διέγραψαν και θέλεις να απαντήσεις. Πέφτεις δηλαδή στην παγίδα των ιδιωτικών καναλιών που οργανώνουν συζητήσεις στο ίδιο πάνελ με παπάδες και εκπροσώπους λεσβιακών και άλλων ομοφυλοφιλικών οργανώσεων, ώστε να καθηλωθεί ο τηλεθεατής και να λέει \"α τον πούστη, να του απαντήσω τώρα\", και παίρνει ένα τηλέφωνο που ποτέ δεν απαντά. Έτσι τρώει στη μάπα όλες τις διαφημίσεις του καναλιού την ώρα που του ανεβαίνει η πίεση για να ακούσει κάποιον να λέει την άποψή του.

Ο λόγος για τον οποίο μπαίνω κάθε τόσο στο e-ψυχιατρείο, είναι επειδή παρακολουθώ με το Google Search με ορισμένες λέξεις κλειδιά συζητήσεις που γίνονται σε πολλά κανάλια συγχρόνως και εντοπίζω τις φράσεις που έχουν την μεγαλύτερη χρήση ή μεγαλύτερη αναγνωσιμότητα, για να τις κατατάσω σε μια δική μου λίστα. Εγώ το κάνω ερασιτεχνικά, άλλοι το κάνουν επαγγελματικά, και εσείς νομίζετε ότι είναι οι \"καλοί ψυχολόγοι\" που κατά τύχη μπαίνουν στο φόρουμ.

Ο Petran διαθέτει την κατάλληλη μόρφωση να σας εξηγήσει (ή να εξηγήσει μάλλον σε άλλο φόρουμ και όχι στο e-ψυχιατρείο) πως διαμορφώνεται η εικόνα, το scanning του εγκέφαλου του ανθρώπου, όταν εμπλέκεται σε ψυχαναγκαστικές συζητήσεις που του καταλαμβάνουν τη ζωή του και γίνονται το μόνο θέμα της ζωής του. Φυσικά έτσι θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάποια διάλεξη ο άνθρωπος, ενώ τώρα κάνει αντιγραφές , quote, γέλια και μονολεκτικές παρατηρήσεις, ίσως για να μη διαφέρει από τον κοινό παρονομαστη του φόρουμ και τον διαγράψει ο αντμινιστρέιτορ, μετά από σκέψη που θα περάσει από το μυαλό της Θεοφανίας.



> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Τι κέρδος να βγάζει μωρέ αυτό το φόρουμ? Βγάζει τόσα λεφτά?


Αλλά, δεν βγάζει; Χαρίζει τις ιστοσελίδες που φτιάχνει κατά παραγγελία στους πελάτες; Δεν έχετε δει πόσες σελίδες ιδιωτών μοιάζουν με το e-ψυχιατρείο; Ποιος πληρώνει αυτό το επιτελείο των ψυχολόγων που εμφανίζονται στην κυρίως σελίδα του e-psyhology; Μήπως κάνουν εδώ και την κλινική τους πείρα;

Θέλεις να πιάσεις διάλογο με τον σούπερ αντμινιστρέιτορ, ούτως ή άλλως, μετά από τα παραπάνω;

Πήγαινε στο www.eatingdisoders.gr Θα τον δεις να δίνει συμβουλές σε χοντρούλες για να αδυνατίσουν. Πιάσε τον, εκεί που δεν θα έχει την υποστήριξη της Θεοφανίας ή του keep talking. Αλλοιώς βρές τον στο facebook. Έχει διαγράψει το κανονικό του όνομα. Θα παιδευτείς λίγο, αλλά γνωρίζοντας το λεκτικό του, θα τον εντοπίσεις (μακρυά από Θεοφανίες)

----------


## RainAndWind

Κρίνο,ήταν σφάλμα σου η εδώ ανακοίνωση πως σκοπεύεις ν\'ανοίξεις forum ψυχολογίας.Ποιος παίζει τώρα παιχνιδάκια δύναμης;Το ξεκίνησες με έναν τρόπο και στη συνέχεια προστέθηκαν άλλα,που δίνουν πιο καθαρή εικόνα(σε μένα τουλάχιστον).Φάσκεις κι αντιφάσκεις.Ένα το παραπάνω,η αντίφαση ανάμεσα στο fight the power αλλά του αλλουνού.Ελάτε σε μένα,που έχω την power την πραγματική,τη σωστή,την έτσι τη γιουβέτσι.

Μετά,σου ξέφυγαν κάποιες εκφράσεις όπως αυτή εδώ:\"που αξιώθηκαν\"να πιούνε ένα κρασί μαζί μου.Ώπα,στάκα.Ποιος είσαι και αξιώνονται οι άλλοι να πιούνε ένα κρασί μαζί σου.Αυτό που πετάς πάνω στους άλλους είναι η επιταγή όποιος πιει κρασί μαζί μου,απαγορεύεται να με απογοητεύσει(σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου κριτήρια πάντα της \"απογοήτευσης\",ε).

Ποιος σου είπε ότι οι άλλοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μοιράζονται αυτόν τον κανόνα αλλιώς θα τους τιμωρείς;Οι άλλοι είναι η πηγή τροφοδότησης σου;δεν υπάρχουν,δεν έχουν προσωπικότητες,τους απαξιώνεις επειδή κατά την άποψή σου δεν τίμησαν εκείνο το περιβόητο κρασί που ήπιατε και κοιταχτήκατε στα μάτια;λολ,έλεος και με αυτό,λες και είμαστε οι αυτοκράτορες και όποιος πιει ένα κρασί μαζί μας ανεβαίνει κατευθείαν σε άλλη στάθμη,μοιράζεται την ξεχωριστή μας ύπαρξη και τη μεγαλοφυία μας.

Τι λες;Eμ δεν είναι κρασιά αυτά που πίνεις με τους άλλους,είναι συμβόλαια και αλίμονο σε αυτόν που θα στα σπάσει.Σόρρυ,δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι καθόλου το πράγμα με την αληθινή επικοινωνία όπως την εννοείς εσύ.
Καλά κρασιά όταν ζητάμε απολαβές στο εγώ μας από κρασιά και επικοινωνίες του στυλ εγώ επένδυσα και τη γάμησες αν επένδυσα στο Κουρτάκη και μου έθιξες την ώρα εκείνη που οι ψυχές μας έφτασαν στ\'άστρα.λολ

Οι άλλοι δεν υπάρχουν για να παίρνουν τ\'αλάτι να τρέχουν κάθε φορά που εμείς έχουμε τέτοιες προσδοκίες απ\'αυτούς,που δε συμβαδίζουν με την πραγματικότητα.Γιατί δε ζουν μέσα από εμάς,απλό.Αν ψάχνεις άτομα να σου φουσκώνουν το εγώ σου,θα βρεις κάθε στιγμή.Έχεις όμως καταλάβει γιατί το θες φουσκωμένο και γιατί θυμώνεις τόσο έντονα κάθε που κάποιος ξεφεύγει από τις επιταγές σου;Kαι αμφισβητεί την εξουσία σου πάνω του με την επίφαση στιγμών κρασιού και προδέρμ;

Έπειτα,σκοπεύεις να φτιάξεις ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας ενώ δεν αγαπάς την ψυχολογία και τη θεωρείς παρασιτική επιστήμη.Ένα αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα θα ήταν ένας να ανοίξει κομμωτήριο αλλά να μην πιστεύει πως το να φτιάχνουν τα μαλλιά τους οι άνθρωποι είναι αναγκαίο.Mπλέξιμο,γιατί αυτό που δεν αγαπάς δεν το κυνηγάς κιόλας αν δε συντρέχουν άλλοι λόγοι που σε κάνουν να το θες.Αμφιθυμικό.Ενδέχεται να μην είναι αγνά τα κίνητρα;Eνδέχεται.Και ο τρόπος που το διαχειρίστηκες με την ανακοίνωση αυτό υποδηλώνει.Δεύτερη ανάγνωση.Έρχεσαι σε κόντρα με ό,τι είχες δηλώσει προηγούμενα,πως θέλεις το καλό του φόρουμ.Πώς;Το θες το καλό,μόνο όταν είναι σε συμφωνία με το δικό σου καλό.Όταν αυτό \"δεν\",δεν το θέλεις το καλό του.Γιατί;Το δικό σου το καλό ορίζει και το καλό των άλλων;Αν δεν συμπλέουν αποσύρεις τη βοηθητική σου διάθεση και την υποκαθιστάς με καταστρεπτική και τιμωρητική;

Mήπως δεν είναι το μοντερέιτινγκ το καίριο εδώ αλλά η απογοήτευση που πήρες από τον ίδιο τον administrator;Νs Ns Ns Ns Ns Ns,μπιιιιπ.Εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα.Οι άνθρωποι δεν υπάρχουν για να μας εξυπηρετούν όσα προβάλλουμε πάνω τους και έχουν στενή σχέση με εαυτούς που πλάθουμε.Ο θυμός όταν οι πηγές-άνθρωποι αρχίζουν να δείχνουν πως έχουν ξέχωρη ταυτότητα,υποδεικνύει πως δε τους θέλουμε ανεξάρτητους,με τη δική τους κρίση και άποψη,αλλά έχουν το οκ μας όσο μας φτιάχνουν κενά,συμφωνούν,πάνε με τα νερά μας,όσο μας τροφοδοτούν.Μετά τους απαξιώνουμε και τους μισούμε.Έτσι πάει;

Come on,get your feet back to earth,it\'s cold up there.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by begood_
> NikosD,
> 
> 
> 4. Ξεκαθαρη και οριοθετημενη και παρουσα διαχειριση,
> σημαινει να μην αφηνεις να υπαρχουν προσωπικες αιχμες μελους εναντια σε αλλο μελος.
> ........................
> Οταν η θεοφανια με τον δανεικο με ελεγαν λουγκρα και πουστρα και τα γνωστα,
> αναρωτηθηκες ποτε αν αυτο ταιριαζει με την ποιοτητα του φορουμ που θες να εχεις?
> ...






Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, έχω μείνει άναυδη....
Χαίρομαι που έχω αποχωρήσει και αυτά που βλέπω με κάνουν να μην αφήνω στον εαυτό μου ούτε μία χαραμάδα δεύτερης σκέψης…….

Κρίνο, αυτά που γράφεις απουσία μου, αλλά σχετικά με εμένα, μπορεί κάποιος να τα αμφισβητήσει ακριβώς επειδή αναφέρεσαι σε τρίτο μη παρόν πρόσωπο.
Γι’ αυτό θεώρησα καλό να μπω για λίγο, και εκτός από την καλησπέρα μου σε όλους, θέλω να πω πως η ανάλυσή σου με εκφράζει πλήρως.

Ναι, πράγματι κρίνο, έτσι μου φέρθηκαν μέσα σ’ αυτή τη πλατφόρμα, όπως περιγράφεις. Με υβρεολόγιο που συνιστά ποινικό αδίκημα. Ο αντμιν, (αλλά και άλλοι που φέρονται σήμερα σαν επάξιοι διάδοχοί του στη ...διαδοχολογία και ειλικρινά γελάω πολύ) δεν με προστάτεψε, ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Ο αντμιν, (και οι άξιοι διάδοχοι) δεν πήρε θέση και προσωπικά μου έδωσε ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ την εντύπωση ότι τον νοιάζει μόνο η καμπούρα του, τουτέστιν ΟΙ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ που πιθανόν θα του προέκυπταν αν άφηνε το εν λόγω ποστ στη θέση του.

Για αυτό και μόνο για αυτό το έσβησε. Για τον εαυτό του δηλαδή και όχι για το σοκ και τις προσβολές που δέχτηκε ένα ανυποψίαστο μέλος που δεν ήθελε να χρησιμοποιεί το φόρουμ σαν χώρο εξάσκησης υβρεολογίου και διαγωνισμού της πιο προσβλητικής ατάκας.

Και φυσικά αυτοί που με έβρισαν πήραν το μήνυμα ότι καλώς έπραξαν. Και είναι η ίδια παρέα που σε είπε τώρα πόντια *******. Σε προκάλεσαν, σε προσέβαλαν (άραγε πως θα ένοιωθε ο Νίκος και κάθε Νίκος αν τον έλεγαν πόντια *******? Γιατί έξω από το χορό πολλά τραγούδια ξέρουν όλοι….)

Γι’ αυτό έγραψα στο νίκο στο ποστ αποχώρησής μου, ότι μου χρωστάει μια συγνώμη. Που φυσικά …δεν τη ζήτησε. Kαι φυσικά δεν θα σκάσω. Δεν θα βάλω τη γάτα μου να κλαίει. 
Να σου πω πάντως κάτι με το χέρι στη καρδιά? Στη θέση του νίκου, εγώ θα τη ζήταγα αν ήμουν στη θέση του. Θα τη ζήταγα από αρκετά μέλη…


Σαν πρωταθλήτρια λοιπόν υβρισμών και χλευασμών στο άτομό μου, βρίσκω και εγώ άδικο τον αποκλεισμό σου και μάλιστα χωρίς προειδοποίηση. Συμφωνώ με το σάββα ότι θα σου βγει σε καλό η απομάκρυνση από το φόρουμ, αν και πιστεύω ότι οι προκλήσεις που δέχτηκες και σε οδήγησαν σε ότι ακολούθησε δεν έγιναν για το καλό σου και καταλαβαίνω ότι σου αφήνουν ένα αίσθημα αδικίας. 






Κρίνο, ένα θέλω να σου πω. Έχεις τα στραβά σου, όπως όλοι μας. Άλλος περισσότερα, άλλος λιγότερα, κανείς μας δεν είναι τέλειος. Προσπάθησα σε λίγη ώρα να καταλάβω τι έγινε και πώς έφτασαν εδώ τα πράγματα. 
Διάβασα όλο αυτό το θρεντ!!!! ...και ότι άλλο μπόρεσα.

Όσα στραβά και να έχεις όμως αγαπητέ μου (δεν είμαι εγώ ο κριτής της συνολικής σου προσωπικότητας, και κάποτε είχαμε τσακωθεί σε 1-2 θέματα) θέλω να σου πω πως η ευαισθησία σου και το νοιάξιμο για τους άλλους που σε διακατέχει κάνει για 10 ψυχολόγους!!! (ίσως και για 50 αν είναι σαν κάποιους που ξέρω που αδιαφορούν αν αδικείται ο διπλανός τους ). 

Alterego, το ίδιο ένοιωσα διαβάζοντας και τα δικά σου ποστ εδώ!!! Η ευαισθησία σου και το νοιάξιμο για τους άλλους που σε διακατέχει κάνει για 10 ψυχολόγους!!! Μιλάς και λες τόσο ουσιαστικά πράγματα σεβόμενος βαθιά τον συνομιλητή, αλλά και τον κάθε αναγνώστη. Τι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση αλήθεια!!

Σάββα, χάρηκα που σε συνάντησα ιντερνετικά μετά από τόσο καιρό. Σε εκτιμώ επίσης πολύ. Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σε καλύτερες συνθήκες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, έχω μείνει άναυδη....
> Χαίρομαι που έχω αποχωρήσει και αυτά που βλέπω με κάνουν να μην αφήνω στον εαυτό μου ούτε μία χαραμάδα δεύτερης σκέψης…….



Αλήθεια αποχώρησες ποτέ?
Δεν νομίζω. Το να μην είσαι λογκιν δεν σημαίνει και πολλά, όταν τώρα που έγινε όλο το θέμα με τον κρίνο-ω του θαύματος-πέρναγες να δεις τι συμβαίνει και έπεσες πάνω στον κακό χαμό να μιλούν για σένα μετά από μήνες.
Ελεος. Δεν είμαστε τόσο ηλίθιοι!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> εδω να πω στην ντις, οτι με παραδειγμα τον κιπ, θεωρω οτι πολλα ατομα με ψ. προβληματα ειναι πολυ πιο ισορροπημενα στις σχεσεις τους με τους αλλους και στις κρισεις τους, απο παρα πολλα \"υγιη\" ατομα που γνωριζω
> οσο για το να μην εχουν κοιμηθει με μελη ))))))) γελασα πολυ. προτεινετε να βασιστουμε στην προσκοπικη τους τιμη, η να ανατρεξουμε σε κουτσομπολια?
> 
> ...


(Γραφε και περιληπτικα καμια φορα κοπελια, τρομαξα να τελειωσω την αναγνωση :ΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ)


διαφωνω καθετα και οριζοντια...
δεν ειναι σαν να βαλεις εναν αλκοολικο να διευθυνει ενα μπαρ.
ειναι σαν να βαζεις εναν αλκοολικο να συντονισει μια κουβεντα αυτοβοηθειας.....καμια σχεση με υποτροπη στο προβλημα του λοιπον,αλλα σχεση με δραση και δημιουργικη επικοινωνια...
(εκτος αυτου, αν δεν το ξερεις, τα πιο καταλληλα ατομα για συντονισμο ομαδων απεξαρτησης ειναι πρωην χρηστες κι οχι ρομποτ, εστω κι ανε δω δεν ειναι ομαδα απεξαρτησης,αλλα λεμε τωρα...)

αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ολα τα ατομα με ψ. προβληματα θα ηταν καταλληλα για κατι τετοιο, αλλα ουτε και ολα τα \"υγιη\"ατομα θα ηταν.....σου εδωσα συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμακαι ικανο και αποδεκτο απ το συνολο νομιζω του φορουμ. τον κιπ. εχεις να πεις κατι επ αυτου? 

στο προφιλ του αντμιν, ΕΚΕΙ κι αν διαφωνω...
κανεις δεν ψαχνει ενα ρομποτ που θα μπαναρει τις κακες λεξεις......αν ηταν ετσι θα βαζαμε ενα μποτ και θα τελειωνε η ιστορια....ουτε κατ επεκταση ενα πιο νοημον ον απ το μποτ που να αποφασιζει ακαμπτα και ακριτα.
το ακριβως αντιθετο συμβαινει. χρειαζεται κριση και μαλιστα ευθυκρισια, φυσικα αμεροληψια, που ειναι και το δυσκολο κομματι, αλλα οσο δεν παιρνει αλλο, κοινωνικη γνωση και κοινωνικη ευαισθησια...

δεν μου απαντησες οστοσο στο σκελος με το ποιος εχει κοιμηθει με ποιον...
μιλας γενικα για γνωριμιες κοινωνικες μεταξυ μελων.
αυτο ακριβως πιστευω εγω, οτι μια φιλια δεν διαφερει απο μια ερωτικη συνευρεση στον τομεα της αμεροληψιας, ας μη το κιτρινιζουμε λοιπον, ας πουμε απλα οτι το θεμα \"μπαζει\" γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθουν αμεροληπτα ατομα που να ειναι και ικανα και με ολες τις παραπανω ιδιοτητες που εχουμε πει..
(αληθεια, ποτε με ειδες να βριζω, εκτος απο την μυθικη φορα με την νατουρ προ ετους, την οποια και θα επαναλαμβανα ευχαριστως αν μου ελεγε τα αναλογα?)

εγω ειμαι η πρωτη αλλωστε, και νομιζ ωκαι η μονη, που ειπα οτι δεν θελω μοντ μεσα απο το φορουμ για πολλους λογους περαιτερω διασπασης του φορουμ.
αν ομως γινει ετσι, ξερω ποια ατομα θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν αυτο.
αυτα ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΕΥΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ :ρ

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κρίνο,ήταν σφάλμα σου η εδώ ανακοίνωση πως σκοπεύεις ν\'ανοίξεις forum ψυχολογίας.Ποιος παίζει τώρα παιχνιδάκια δύναμης;Το ξεκίνησες με έναν τρόπο και στη συνέχεια προστέθηκαν άλλα,που δίνουν πιο καθαρή εικόνα(σε μένα τουλάχιστον).Φάσκεις κι αντιφάσκεις.Ένα το παραπάνω,η αντίφαση ανάμεσα στο fight the power αλλά του αλλουνού.Ελάτε σε μένα,που έχω την power την πραγματική,τη σωστή,την έτσι τη γιουβέτσι.
> 
> Μετά,σου ξέφυγαν κάποιες εκφράσεις όπως αυτή εδώ:\"που αξιώθηκαν\"να πιούνε ένα κρασί μαζί μου.Ώπα,στάκα.Ποιος είσαι και αξιώνονται οι άλλοι να πιούνε ένα κρασί μαζί σου.Αυτό που πετάς πάνω στους άλλους είναι η επιταγή όποιος πιει κρασί μαζί μου,απαγορεύεται να με απογοητεύσει(σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου κριτήρια πάντα της \"απογοήτευσης\",ε).
> 
> Ποιος σου είπε ότι οι άλλοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μοιράζονται αυτόν τον κανόνα αλλιώς θα τους τιμωρείς;Οι άλλοι είναι η πηγή τροφοδότησης σου;δεν υπάρχουν,δεν έχουν προσωπικότητες,τους απαξιώνεις επειδή κατά την άποψή σου δεν τίμησαν εκείνο το περιβόητο κρασί που ήπιατε και κοιταχτήκατε στα μάτια;λολ,έλεος και με αυτό,λες και είμαστε οι αυτοκράτορες και όποιος πιει ένα κρασί μαζί μας ανεβαίνει κατευθείαν σε άλλη στάθμη,μοιράζεται την ξεχωριστή μας ύπαρξη και τη μεγαλοφυία μας.
> 
> Τι λες;Eμ δεν είναι κρασιά αυτά που πίνεις με τους άλλους,είναι συμβόλαια και αλίμονο σε αυτόν που θα στα σπάσει.Σόρρυ,δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι καθόλου το πράγμα με την αληθινή επικοινωνία όπως την εννοείς εσύ.
> Καλά κρασιά όταν ζητάμε απολαβές στο εγώ μας από κρασιά και επικοινωνίες του στυλ εγώ επένδυσα και τη γάμησες αν επένδυσα στο Κουρτάκη και μου έθιξες την ώρα εκείνη που οι ψυχές μας έφτασαν στ\'άστρα.λολ
> ...


να ξερες ποσο μεσα εχεις πεσει ρειν
και ποσο πιο τραγικα ειναι τα πραγματα απ οσο, εν τη αφελεία του, αφησε να διαφανει, ο κρινο....

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> \'... με λίγα λόγια λέω πως παλιότερα δεν μπαίναμε για να τη πούμε.
> αλλά για να πούμε για τα προβλήματα μας...\'
> 
> Από πότε άρχισε να μπερδεύεται το \'να την πούμε\' και να φτάνει στο σημείο να ταυτίζεται με το να λέει κάποιος τη γνώμη του, η οποία μπορεί απλά και μόνο να είναι εξ\' ολοκλήρου αντίθετη με κάτι που έχει ειπωθεί;... από πότε, το να βλέπει κάποιος πως λέγονται ανυπόστατα πράγματα, χωρίς επιχειρήματα, να διαστρεβλώνονται νοήματα - και πηγαίνει και καταθέτει τη γνώμη του με βάση κυρίως την εμπειρία του (είτε θεωρείται ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ ορθή, αλλά είτε και όχι) - να μεταφράζεται αμέσως σαν να τη... λέει σε κάποιον;... αυτή ήταν η... ηρεμία του χώρου που επικαλείστε ότι χάθηκε;... ή μήπως η πραγματικότητα είναι πως τους περισσότερους σας πιάνει το \'μανιάτικο\' όταν κάποιος διαφωνήσει σε κάτι μαζί σας και ξαφνικά γίνεται στα μάτια σας... εχθρός;... ή μήπως δε παραποιούνται λεγόμενα ξανά και ξανά, μόνο και μόνο για να δημουργείται ντζερτζελές;... ή μήπως όλα αυτά δεν αφορούν τον... πρωτομάστορα;...
> Ή μήπως δεν είναι εμφανές ότι όταν κάποιοι χρήστες μιλάνε με ουσιαστικό λόγο και πιάνουν το ζουμί ενός θρεντ - είτε συμφωνείτε με αυτά που λέγονται, είτε όχι - δεν αρχίζουν τα παρατράγουδα εξ επίτηδες για να χαλάσει η κουβέντα;... ή μήπως προκειμένου να συμβεί αυτό δεν αρχίζουν οι ειρωνίες και οι μπούρδες και τα πεσίματα σε αυτούς που μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα ήταν σε ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ όπου η κουβέντα γινόταν πολιτισμένα και με τον ελάχιστα απαιτούμενο σεβασμό στο συνομιλητή και στις ιδέες του;... ή μήπως τελικά, οι ενήλικες που θέλουν αδερφέ να καταθέσουν μια άποψη στο τραπέζι, να τα μαζεύουν και να φεύγουν μήπως και σας χαλάσουν την... ηρεμία και τον... πολιτισμό που διακρίνει το χώρο;... το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η εθελοτυφλία όποτε βολεύει, η... επιλεκτική αμεροληψία και η παραποίηση των λεγομένων. 
> Και υποθέτω ότι επειδή ΑΠΛΑ διαφωνώ με τα περισσότερα που επικαλείστε ως \'ορθά\', θα μου πεις τώρα ότι \'στη λέω\' κι όλα θα είναι οk...



όχι, αλ
δεν θα πω ότι μου \" τη λες \"
(φαντάζομαι πως μιλάς σε μένα )
είπα μόνο πως παρατηρώ ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό , αρπαζόμαστε
με το παραμικρό και μοιάζουμε να μας αρέσει αυτό.
ξέρω τί είναι διάλογος.
και σέβομαι και αυτόν που έχει αντίθετη γνώμη.
το ξέρω πως μουλαρώνω ώρες - ώρες.
το καλό όμως με μένα είναι πως ξεχνάω εύκολα και
δεν το κρατάω στον άλλο.
έχω κοντραριστεί με άνθρωπο από εδώ και έβριζα όταν έκλεισα, 
αλλά όταν μετά από μέρες μου έστειλε υ2υ , ένιωσα πολύ βλάκας.
φυσικά και δεν του το κράταγα.
και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κάνω.
το έχω δει με τον ευατό μου στη ρίαλ λάιφ.

από ό,τι κατάλαβα έγιναν διάφορα για να θέλεις πάλι να αποχωρήσεις.
έμεις έχουμε κοντραριστεί αρκετά στο παρελθόν.
με έχεις κάνει έξαλλη κάποιες φορές.
αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως θα το κρατήσω.
αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα σου απαντούσα.

μην ξεχνάς πως σου είχα προσφέρει και δωμάτιο στη μεζονέτα μου!
μαζί με τους τσακωμούς μας!
( τώρα θα έχω και περισσότερο χώρο... :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Λίνος

> _Originally posted by janet_
> τι πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι τοσο διαφορετικο στο υποθετικο φορουμ του κρινου, που εκει δε θα τσακωνεσαι? πιστευεις οτι εκει θα σου χαιδευουν τα αυτια? (γιατι εμμεσως πλην σαφως αυτο ζητας)





> ιστοσελίδα http://webwar2.org/ Θεμα: να σβηστεί ο χρήστης με το όνομα mavros krinos 
> « on: December 15, 2008, 05:06:21 pm »





> _Originally posted by Στρασσερικός, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_ 
> πειδή κάποια κομπλεξικά παιδάκια δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν και ασχολούνται με τον Μαύρο Κρίνο καλούμε τους διαχειριστές να διαγραφεί ο εν λόγω χρήστης και όλα όσα έχει γράψει στο battlefield.





> _Originally posted by Μαύρος Κρίνος_
> Χρυσαυγίτες και κνίτες σιώπησαν
> 
> ΕΤΣΙ
> ΘΑ ΦΟΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΡΙΝΟ





> _Originally posted by Στρασσερικός, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_
> Να δούμε αν θα χεις το \"θάρρος\" να τα πεις αυτά όταν θα σε βρούμε και από κοντά...





> _Originally posted by Γιάγκος_
> σκάσε κωλοτρολλότρομπα





> _Originally posted by Nathan Bedford Forrest, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_
> σκάσε





> _Originally posted by Nathan Bedford Forrest, Μέτωπο, Ταγματάρχης, Μαγκιά 6, ΜΕΓΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΟΥ_ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΩ, ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο Χ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΕΣΤ
> Νομίζω πως η επισήμανση από τον Στρασσερικό, πως πρόκειται για προβοκάτορα, αρκεί και ξεκαθαρίζει πλήρως τα πράγματα προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο. Άν υποθετικά τον μπανάρω ή τον διαγράψω ή λάβω οποιοδήποτε πειθαρχικό μέτρο εναντίον του, αυτό σίγουρα θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα και θα αλλοιώσει τον ελευθεριακό χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Στο battlefield υπάρχουν μόνο 2 θεσμοθετημένες τιμωρίες: να σε περιλάβει ο Ζ ή να ενταχθείς στην ομάδα των τιμωρημένων (με πρόσβαση μόνο στον βόθρο) κατόπιν ψηφοφορίας χωρίς κλώνους. Γενικά πάντως, μην αναμένετε καθωσπρεπισμό από τα τόπικ στις γενικές θεματικές ενότητες (εκτός αν αναλάβει πιο δραστικό ρόλο ο Ζ). Για σοβαρές και ελεγχόμενες συζητήσεις υπάρχουν οι θεματικές ενότητες των ομάδων.





> _Originally posted by Χαοτικός Αμοραλιστής, Ομάδα Εθνικοσοσιαλιστών, Αντιστράτηγος, Μαγκιά 20_  αρχίσαμε τα ψέμματα πάλι; ακόμα να μπει ο ανθης και η στινκερμπελ!





> _Originally posted by Φασιστοειδές Ρομπότ_ 
> Για να μπει κάποιος καταρχάς θα πρέπει να κατηγορείται για κάτι. Δεύτερον θα πρέπει να πρώτα απολογηθεί. Τρίτον η διαδικασία της ψηφοφορίας να είναι ατομική για ευνόητους λόγους.





> _Originally posted byΣοφόκλας ο Αλιτήριος, Στρατιώτης, Μαγκιά 0_ 
> ΚΟΥΦΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΡΕΜΑΛΑ





> _Originally posted by Harry Ressurected_ 
> Νομίζω πως η επισήμανση από τον Στρασσερικό, πως πρόκειται για προβοκάτορα, αρκεί και ξεκαθαρίζει πλήρως τα πράγματα προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο. Άν υποθετικά τον μπανάρω ή τον διαγράψω ή λάβω οποιοδήποτε πειθαρχικό μέτρο εναντίον του, αυτό σίγουρα θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα και θα αλλοιώσει τον ελευθεριακό χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Στο battlefield υπάρχουν μόνο 2 θεσμοθετημένες τιμωρίες: να σε περιλάβει ο Ζ ή να ενταχθείς στην ομάδα των τιμωρημένων (με πρόσβαση μόνο στον βόθρο) κατόπιν ψηφοφορίας χωρίς κλώνους. Γενικά πάντως, μην αναμένετε καθωσπρεπισμό από τα τόπικ στις γενικές θεματικές ενότητες (εκτός αν αναλάβει πιο δραστικό ρόλο ο Ζ). Για σοβαρές και ελεγχόμενες συζητήσεις υπάρχουν οι θεματικές ενότητες των ομάδων. 
> 
> νιαγαρας υποκρισιας, τον διεγραψες με μονο τεκμηριο ... την καταθεση καποιου \"Στρασσερικου\" η οποια αρκει. γαμάτο





> _Originally posted by μίστερ μαξ, Ομάδα Αναρχικών, Ταγματάρχης, Μαγκιά -7_
> εκτος απο το οτι ο καθενας εχει καθε δικαιωμα να ονομαζει την περσονα του οπως θελει (πολιτικη προεκταση: και αρα η Μακεδονια μπορει να ονομαζεται ετσι...)....
> 
> αν ητανε να κοβει μια ανωτατη αρχη τα λαθος ονοματα, τοτε ισως κανενας δεν θα διατηρουσε το νικ του εδω μεσα...


Όπως βλέπετε η Google κάνει το φακέλωμά της, και οι τύποι νομίζουν ότι εκφράζονται …. Ελεύθερα…! Κάπου αλλού θα έχουν γράψει και παρόμοια, χωρίς ψευδώνυμα στρατηγών.

Εσύ ρε Κρίνε, πως έμπλεξες και σε κυνηγάνε αυτοί οι γραφικοί άνθρωποι, πως κατάφερες και τους πρόσβαλες;

----------


## Remedy

ξεκουβαλα θειο, βαριομαστε......

----------


## Λίνος

> _Originally posted by krin0_
> 
> Και ξερεις γιατι τα κανω ολα αυτα?
> Γιατι πολυ απλα σαν αντμιν εισαι παναχρηστος εκτος απο μονιμος εξαφανισμενος.
> Και επιπλεον γιατι την ειδες πολυ power πισω απο το πανελ σου.
> Δυστυχως εκανες λαθος.....
> Τελικα ο βασιλιας ειναι γυμνος.





> ιστοσελίδα http://webwar2.org/ Θεμα: να σβηστεί ο χρήστης με το όνομα mavros krinos 
> « on: December 15, 2008, 05:06:21 pm »





> _Originally posted by Στρασσερικός, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_ 
> πειδή κάποια κομπλεξικά παιδάκια δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν και ασχολούνται με τον Μαύρο Κρίνο καλούμε τους διαχειριστές να διαγραφεί ο εν λόγω χρήστης και όλα όσα έχει γράψει στο battlefield.





> _Originally posted by Μαύρος Κρίνος_
> Χρυσαυγίτες και κνίτες σιώπησαν
> 
> ΕΤΣΙ
> ΘΑ ΦΟΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΡΙΝΟ





> _Originally posted by Στρασσερικός, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_
> Να δούμε αν θα χεις το \"θάρρος\" να τα πεις αυτά όταν θα σε βρούμε και από κοντά...





> _Originally posted by Γιάγκος_
> σκάσε κωλοτρολλότρομπα





> _Originally posted by Nathan Bedford Forrest, Ομάδα Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, Υποδεκανέας, Μαγκιά 0_
> σκάσε





> _Originally posted by Nathan Bedford Forrest, Μέτωπο, Ταγματάρχης, Μαγκιά 6, ΜΕΓΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΟΥ_ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΩ, ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο Χ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΕΣΤ
> Νομίζω πως η επισήμανση από τον Στρασσερικό, πως πρόκειται για προβοκάτορα, αρκεί και ξεκαθαρίζει πλήρως τα πράγματα προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο. Άν υποθετικά τον μπανάρω ή τον διαγράψω ή λάβω οποιοδήποτε πειθαρχικό μέτρο εναντίον του, αυτό σίγουρα θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα και θα αλλοιώσει τον ελευθεριακό χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Στο battlefield υπάρχουν μόνο 2 θεσμοθετημένες τιμωρίες: να σε περιλάβει ο Ζ ή να ενταχθείς στην ομάδα των τιμωρημένων (με πρόσβαση μόνο στον βόθρο) κατόπιν ψηφοφορίας χωρίς κλώνους. Γενικά πάντως, μην αναμένετε καθωσπρεπισμό από τα τόπικ στις γενικές θεματικές ενότητες (εκτός αν αναλάβει πιο δραστικό ρόλο ο Ζ). Για σοβαρές και ελεγχόμενες συζητήσεις υπάρχουν οι θεματικές ενότητες των ομάδων.





> _Originally posted by Χαοτικός Αμοραλιστής, Ομάδα Εθνικοσοσιαλιστών, Αντιστράτηγος, Μαγκιά 20_  αρχίσαμε τα ψέμματα πάλι; ακόμα να μπει ο ανθης και η στινκερμπελ!





> _Originally posted by Φασιστοειδές Ρομπότ_ 
> Για να μπει κάποιος καταρχάς θα πρέπει να κατηγορείται για κάτι. Δεύτερον θα πρέπει να πρώτα απολογηθεί. Τρίτον η διαδικασία της ψηφοφορίας να είναι ατομική για ευνόητους λόγους.





> _Originally posted byΣοφόκλας ο Αλιτήριος, Στρατιώτης, Μαγκιά 0_ 
> ΚΟΥΦΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΡΕΜΑΛΑ





> _Originally posted by Harry Ressurected_ 
> Νομίζω πως η επισήμανση από τον Στρασσερικό, πως πρόκειται για προβοκάτορα, αρκεί και ξεκαθαρίζει πλήρως τα πράγματα προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο. Άν υποθετικά τον μπανάρω ή τον διαγράψω ή λάβω οποιοδήποτε πειθαρχικό μέτρο εναντίον του, αυτό σίγουρα θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα και θα αλλοιώσει τον ελευθεριακό χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Στο battlefield υπάρχουν μόνο 2 θεσμοθετημένες τιμωρίες: να σε περιλάβει ο Ζ ή να ενταχθείς στην ομάδα των τιμωρημένων (με πρόσβαση μόνο στον βόθρο) κατόπιν ψηφοφορίας χωρίς κλώνους. Γενικά πάντως, μην αναμένετε καθωσπρεπισμό από τα τόπικ στις γενικές θεματικές ενότητες (εκτός αν αναλάβει πιο δραστικό ρόλο ο Ζ). Για σοβαρές και ελεγχόμενες συζητήσεις υπάρχουν οι θεματικές ενότητες των ομάδων. 
> 
> νιαγαρας υποκρισιας, τον διεγραψες με μονο τεκμηριο ... την καταθεση καποιου \"Στρασσερικου\" η οποια αρκει. γαμάτο





> _Originally posted by μίστερ μαξ, Ομάδα Αναρχικών, Ταγματάρχης, Μαγκιά -7_
> εκτος απο το οτι ο καθενας εχει καθε δικαιωμα να ονομαζει την περσονα του οπως θελει (πολιτικη προεκταση: και αρα η Μακεδονια μπορει να ονομαζεται ετσι...)....
> 
> αν ητανε να κοβει μια ανωτατη αρχη τα λαθος ονοματα, τοτε ισως κανενας δεν θα διατηρουσε το νικ του εδω μεσα...


Όπως βλέπετε η Google κάνει το φακέλωμά της, και οι τύποι νομίζουν ότι εκφράζονται …. Ελεύθερα…! Κάπου αλλού θα έχουν γράψει και παρόμοια, χωρίς ψευδώνυμα στρατηγών.

Εσύ ρε Κρίνε, πως έμπλεξες και σε κυνηγάνε αυτοί οι γραφικοί άνθρωποι, πως κατάφερες και τους πρόσβαλες;

----------


## keep_walking

Συγγνωμη μας εκανες quote διαφορα μηνυματα που δεν βγαινει κανενα νοημα απο ενα ασχετο φoρουμ και τι με αυτο?

Τα χεις με την google για καποιο συγκεκριμενο λογο?...και σιγουρα υπαρχουν σοβαροι λογοι στην ηλεκτρονικη εποχη που ζουμε αλλα εσυ δεν αναφερεις κανεναν περαν του τροπου λειτουργιας της μηχανης αναζητησης να βασιζεται σε λεξεις κλειδια και να ψαχνει το web.




> Κάπου αλλού θα έχουν γράψει και παρόμοια, χωρίς ψευδώνυμα στρατηγών.


Δες μας τα κανεις και αυτα quote να καταλαβουμε και μεις οι φτωχοι στο μυαλο τι θες να πεις τελοσπαντων.

Εισαι κατα της φακελοποιησης ...κατα της τεχνολογιας και προσβαλλεις το μεσο με την μεγαλυτερη ελευθερια εκφρασης αυτη την στιγμη?

Σιγουρα για καποιον που εχει τα μεσα δεν υπαρχει ουσιαστικη ανωνυμια , αλλα ουτε real life υπαρχει.

----------


## Λίνος

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Συγγνωμη μας εκανες quote διαφορα μηνυματα που δεν βγαινει κανενα νοημα απο ενα ασχετο φoρουμ και τι με αυτο?


Για αυτούς, ... εσύ είσαι ο άσχετος.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Λίνος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Συγγνωμη μας εκανες quote διαφορα μηνυματα που δεν βγαινει κανενα νοημα απο ενα ασχετο φoρουμ και τι με αυτο?
> 
> 
> Για αυτούς, ... εσύ είσαι ο άσχετος.



χαχα ναι για να ειμαι ασχετος παει να πει οτι με ξερουν και με βγαζουν ασχετο...sorry δεν γνωριζει ολος κοσμος την αφεντομουτσουναδα μου τον keep_walking.

Εκτος ποια και εαν ειμαι και πολυ φιρμα λολ.

----------


## Remedy

λινουφριε, λες ασυναρτησιες, το ξερεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Ενας ανθρωπος που περνα τους αλλους για χαζους γραφοντας ασυναρτησιες ειναι αραγε ο ...ιδιος χαζος?
Ενδιαφερον φιλοσοφικο ερωτημα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ενας ανθρωπος που περνα τους αλλους για χαζους γραφοντας ασυναρτησιες ειναι αραγε ο ...ιδιος χαζος?
> Ενδιαφερον φιλοσοφικο ερωτημα.


αν δεν καταλαβαινει, οτι γελοιοποιειται, δεν μπορει να ειναι εξυπνος παντως...μπορει?

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ενας ανθρωπος που περνα τους αλλους για χαζους γραφοντας ασυναρτησιες ειναι αραγε ο ...ιδιος χαζος?
> Ενδιαφερον φιλοσοφικο ερωτημα.
> 
> ...


Μπα δεν τον ξερω ποιος ειναι οποτε πως να γελοιοποιηθει...ειναι ο ανωνυμος λινος συμφωνα με το google που τον φακελλωνει.

Φυσικα αλλοι μπορει να τον ξερουν και προσωπικα , αλλα με αυτα που γραφει απλως τον εχουμε χεσμενο ολοι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εσείς ακόμη πιστεύετε πως είναι ο Ονούφριος?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εσείς ακόμη πιστεύετε πως είναι ο Ονούφριος?


αν δεν ειναι ο ονουφριος, ειναι ρεπλικα του ονουφριου.
και στις δυο περιπτωσεις δεν προσφερει τπτ ουτε στην συζητηση ουτε στον εαυτο του, καθως και ασυναρτησιες λεει και τρωει μπαν πιο γρηγορα απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο.
αλλα τι σημασια εχει αν ειναι ο ονουφριος η ενας ακομα κλωνος του κρινο?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εσείς ακόμη πιστεύετε πως είναι ο Ονούφριος?
> 
> 
> ...



Γιατί, τι απ όλα αυτά που γίνονται τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει σημασία?
Να χαμε να λέγαμε.........

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο παλιος ονουφριος ειναι πολυ πιο καταγγελτικος οσον αφορα τον ντι, και λεει λιγοτερρες ασυναρτησιες..
αυτος ο ονουφριος λεει μονο ασυναρτησιες και ασχολειται με τον καυμο του κρινου, που ο ονουφριος δεν ειχε ποτε ασχοληθει....
λες εκεινο το βραδυ που ο κλωνος του κρινο μελετουσε τα παλια ποστ του ονουφριου να εκανε ξεπατικωτουρα? :ΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ
(pathetic)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Λέω πως αυτό το whos on line έχει κάψει πολύ κόσμο :ρ

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by εκείνος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ονούφριε,
> με ευχές για καλή χρονιά,
> δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπαίνεις εδώ, ειλικρινά
> ...



IOYIOYIOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
FORUM POLICE
PUT THE KOT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
απο ποτε ο εκεινος τραβαει ζορι για τον κρινο?
μπαινει και ξαφνικα κανει κουοτ ενα ποστ του κρινο που γραφτηκε πριν απο αιωνες?

τι συμβαινει εδω? ο κρινο παριστανει τον εκεινο???????
η ο κρινος καλεσε τον εκεινο για σιγονταρισμα στο τρολιγκ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

ρεμ μη γίνεσαι καχύποπτη.
Ο ονούφρης κοιμόταν και ξυπνούσε με τις αδικιες που γίνονταν εναντίον του κρίνο. (Μέχρι και τη λίμπερ θυμήθηκε).

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> (αληθεια, ποτε με ειδες να βριζω, εκτος απο την μυθικη φορα με την νατουρ προ ετους, την οποια και θα επαναλαμβανα ευχαριστως αν μου ελεγε τα αναλογα?)



Να μη σου στερήσω τη χαρά λοιπόν, αν και σαν απειλή τα κόβω τα λόγια σου.
Κρίμα που δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι είχα πει και έχω καλύτερα πράγματα για τη Κυριακή μου από το να ανατρέχω σε περσινά θέματα.

Στο περίπου, είχα πει ότι ο πάνος12345 είχε πει πάρε τα χάπια σου σε σένα και ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ. Εσύ ενοχλήθηκες (πιθανόν να χτύπησε κάποιο ευαίσθητο κουμπί σου, κοινώς φλέβα) και ξεσήκωσες ένα ολόκληρο φόρουμ. Προσπάθησες με σου ξου του γιου του γιου να πείσεις και να κουρδίσεις όσο κόσμο μπορούσες ότι αυτό το είπε ο πάνος για όλους και ότι ειρωνεύεται όσους παίρνουν χάπια και ξεσήκωσες αρκετούς, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα και τη κατηφόρα που ακολούθησε. Ο πάνος όμως το είχε πει μόνο σε σένα. Και μάλιστα, -και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό- αμυνόμενος στις συνεχείς προσβολές σου και απειλές σου (καλή ώρα όπως εδώ η απειλή σου). 


ΥΓ Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων προς τα υπόλοιπα μέλη: δεν θεωρώ σε καμία περίπτωση ντροπή ή κακό να παίρνει κάποιος χάπια. Η μισή Ελλάδα παίρνει και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί στίγμα. Οι ψυχικές ασθένειες είναι ασθένειες όπως είναι και ο διαβήτης, η πίεση, κλπ. Ως εκ τούτου, αν μου έλεγε κάποιος πάνω σ΄ένα καυγά πάρε τα χάπια σου δεν θα με ενοχλούσε. Θα καταλάβαινα (επειδή όπως είπαμε θα ήταν σε καυγά) μάλλον ότι τον έχω τσαντίσει και ίσως θα αναρωτιόμουν αν το έκανα επίτηδες ή κατά λάθος. Στη 2η περίπτωση μάλιστα θα ζητούσα συγνώμη.



Καλή Κυριακή Ρεμεντούλα και μην απειλείς γιατί ρεζιλεύεσαι. Οσον αφορά εμένα δεν με νοιάζει το φόρουμ πια όπως ξέρεις, αλλά να εσένα σε νοιάζει, οπότε….πρόσεχε μη πας για μπανάκι απροετοίμαστη χωρίς αντηλιακό.

----------


## Remedy

βρε νατουρα
αποχωρημενη γυναικα, προχωρημενης ηλικιας, που δεν μπαινεις πια και δεν το εχεις μετανοιωσει...
δεν εχεις τπτ αλλο να ασχοληθεις, παρα με το φορουμ το οποιο δεν σε ενδιαφερει (ως γνωστον)?
δεν γελας και μονη σου με αυτα που γραφεις?
εγω γελαω καθε φορα που σε βλεπω να μας ανακοινωνεις τι καλα που εχεις φυγει  :Smile: ))))))

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> ΥΓ Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων προς τα υπόλοιπα μέλη: δεν θεωρώ σε καμία περίπτωση ντροπή ή κακό να παίρνει κάποιος χάπια. Η μισή Ελλάδα παίρνει και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί στίγμα. Οι ψυχικές ασθένειες είναι ασθένειες όπως είναι και ο διαβήτης, η πίεση, κλπ. Ως εκ τούτου, αν μου έλεγε κάποιος πάνω σ΄ένα καυγά πάρε τα χάπια σου δεν θα με ενοχλούσε. Θα καταλάβαινα (επειδή όπως είπαμε θα ήταν σε καυγά) μάλλον ότι τον έχω τσαντίσει και ίσως θα αναρωτιόμουν αν το έκανα επίτηδες ή κατά λάθος. Στη 2η περίπτωση μάλιστα θα ζητούσα συγνώμη.


Όπως και η μισή Ελλάδα κάνει σεξ. Γιατί λοιπόν φρίκιασες και με κυνηγούσες επί μήνες όταν σου έγραψα \"νάτσουρ χαβ σεξ\" ?
Μήπως χτύπησα εγώ καμιά δική σου?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Όπως και η μισή Ελλάδα κάνει σεξ. Γιατί λοιπόν φρίκιασες και με κυνηγούσες επί μήνες όταν σου έγραψα \"νάτσουρ χαβ σεξ\" ?
> Μήπως χτύπησα εγώ καμιά δική σου?


Σε αυτό το φόρουμ πολύ κυνηγητό πέφτει

είπαμε ας παίξουμε κρυφτό 

ή \"πούντο πούντο το δακτυλιδι να το να το δεν θα το βρεις\".

----------


## knoulp

Καταρχήν να ζητήσω συγνώμη για τα ορθογραφικά λάθη.
Από μικρός δυσλεκτικός και με πλήρη άρνηση στους κανόνες της γραμματικής και της ορθογραφίας. Χάλασε και αυτό το ******** το speller και μου έχει τσακίσει τα νεύρα.

Προσφάτος έμαθα ότι αποκλείστικε ο ΚΡΙΝΟΣ από το FORUM. Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι που ενστερνίζονται τις πρακτικές του.
Ελπίζω ότι τώρα όλοι αυτοί που αναγκάστηκαν να αποχωρίσουν για λογαριασμό του να επανέρθουν. Ειδικά η ALOBAR που εμένα τουλάχιστον μου έχουν λείψει πολύ οι σκέψεις τις.

RIP.

----------


## elis

φιλε η αλομπαρ ειναι η yellow lemon tree ξαναγυρισε αλλα μπορει και να ξαναεφυγε γιατι κατι τετοια ελεγε τελευταιωσ παντωσ το καινουριο νικ δεν εχει διαγραφτει

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by pad_
> φιλε η αλομπαρ ειναι η yellow lemon tree ξαναγυρισε αλλα μπορει και να ξαναεφυγε γιατι κατι τετοια ελεγε τελευταιωσ παντωσ το καινουριο νικ δεν εχει διαγραφτει


ok thank you.....!!!!!

----------


## alexandros3

Όντως η Alobar ήξερε να γράφει και ξεχώριζε. Τα κείμενα της ήταν σα να πίνεις ένα δροσερό νεράκι. Μ\'άρεσε ο τρόπος που έβλεπε τα πράγματα, σα μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά, παρά το μαύρο που καμια φορά ξεχίληζε. 
Για τον κρινο, ούτε κρύο, ούτε ζέστη. Απλώς η βαβούρα έχει μειωθεί κι αυτό είναι καλό. Από την άλλη ποτέ δεν ήταν προσβλητικός (τουλάχιστον σε μένα).

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Όντως η Alobar ήξερε να γράφει και ξεχώριζε. Τα κείμενα της ήταν σα να πίνεις ένα δροσερό νεράκι. Μ\'άρεσε ο τρόπος που έβλεπε τα πράγματα, σα μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά, παρά το μαύρο που καμια φορά ξεχίληζε. 
> Για τον κρινο, ούτε κρύο, ούτε ζέστη. Απλώς η βαβούρα έχει μειωθεί κι αυτό είναι καλό. Από την άλλη ποτέ δεν ήταν προσβλητικός (τουλάχιστον σε μένα).


α καλα....
αφου δεν ηταν σε σενα, ας σφαχτουνε χιλια αρνια....

----------


## alexandros3

Μ\' αρέσει το εξοχικό κατσικάκι. Τώρα αυτό είναι αρνί; Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αφου δεν ηταν σε σενα, ας σφαχτουνε χιλια αρνια....


 :Big Grin:  axaxaxa άκου χιλια αρνια...!τι εφευρητικότητα είναι αυτή βρε remedy

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αφου δεν ηταν σε σενα, ας σφαχτουνε χιλια αρνια....
> 
> 
>  axaxaxa άκου χιλια αρνια...!τι εφευρητικότητα είναι αυτή βρε remedy


γνωστη λαικη σοφια αρση μου :Ρ. δεν διεκδικω το κοπιραιτ  :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Όντως, μπαναλ.

Δεν κατάλαβα όμως που ο κρινο ήταν προσβλητικός σε άλλους.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Όντως, μπαναλ.
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα όμως που ο κρινο ήταν προσβλητικός σε άλλους.


πουθενα....θύμα των καταστάσεων ήταν ο καημένος.

----------


## alexandros3

Κατά μία έννοια ήταν. 
Ίσως όμως το μπαν του κάνει καλό τελικά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Κατά μία έννοια ήταν. 
> Ίσως όμως το μπαν του κάνει καλό τελικά.



Σε αυτό ελπίζουμε όλοι. Ίσως ας πούμε δουλέυει περισσότερο αντί να τρωει τόσες ώρες στο φόρουμ.
Κρίμα δεν ήταν και αυτοί που τον πλήρωναν?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Όντως, μπαναλ.
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα όμως που ο κρινο ήταν προσβλητικός σε άλλους.


ε, δεν χρειαζεται να τα καταλαβαινουμε και ολα ε?

----------


## alexandros3

_Σε αυτό ελπίζουμε όλοι. Ίσως ας πούμε δουλέυει περισσότερο αντί να τρωει τόσες ώρες στο φόρουμ.
Κρίμα δεν ήταν και αυτοί που τον πλήρωναν? 


Δεν θέλω να μιλάω για ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να απαντήσουν αλλά ίσως.
Εξάλλου νομίζω ότι το λάθος του ήταν ότι του έγινε εμμονικό το όλο σκηνικό με το φόρουμ.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


γνωστή μεν,άγνωστη σε μένα δε...πολύ γέλιο...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> _Σε αυτό ελπίζουμε όλοι. Ίσως ας πούμε δουλέυει περισσότερο αντί να τρωει τόσες ώρες στο φόρουμ.
> Κρίμα δεν ήταν και αυτοί που τον πλήρωναν? 
> 
> 
> Δεν θέλω να μιλάω για ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να απαντήσουν αλλά ίσως.
> Εξάλλου νομίζω ότι το λάθος του ήταν ότι του έγινε εμμονικό το όλο σκηνικό με το φόρουμ.


συμφωνω και στα δυο που λες, αλλα ως προς το πρωτο εχω και να παρατηρησω, οτι αν πραγματικα το πιστευεις, καλο ειναι να μην ανοιγεις και τετοιου ειδους κουβεντες(για καποιον που λειπει δλδ) γιατι ολο και καποιος που θα του πεσουν τα μαλλια οταν το διαβασει θα σου απαντησει, και παει λεγονταααααας  :Smile: 
(αν σου διεφυγε, εσυ ξεκινησες την κουβεντα για τον αποντα, ξεθαβοντας ενα νεκρο ποστ...)

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν νεκρό. 
Απ\'ότι βλέπω το τελευταίο μήνυμα ήταν πριν από 4 μέρες περίπου, και ήταν δεύτερο σ\' αυτή την ενότητα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν νεκρό. 
> Απ\'ότι βλέπω το τελευταίο μήνυμα ήταν πριν από 4 μέρες περίπου, και ήταν δεύτερο σ\' αυτή την ενότητα.


δευτερο, τριτο, πρωτο, το ουσιαστικο γεγονος παραμενει και αυτο ειναι οτι ανοιξες κουβεντα για καποιον αποντα , ενω δεν σου αρεσει κατι τετοιο....

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν νομίζω ότι άνοιξα εγώ την κουβέντα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Δεν νομίζω ότι άνοιξα εγώ την κουβέντα.


μια επαναληψη της στιχομυθιας θα σε πεισει για το αντιθετο....

----------


## alexandros3

Δύσκολο εφόσον το thread ήταν ανοιχτό και πρόσφατο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Δύσκολο εφόσον το thread ήταν ανοιχτό και πρόσφατο.


οποιος δεν θελει να ζυμωσει, 10 μερες κοσκινιζει
(ετερη λαικη σοφια,αρση. μη πανηγυρισεις παλι)

----------


## alexandros3

Όντως, λιγάκι πιο εξεζητημένη από την πρώτη όμως.
(είναι καλύτερο να τις λες \"ρήσεις\" πάντως)

----------


## Remedy

(καλυτερο για ποιον?)

----------

